# Any runners on PF?



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone want to talk running?

I slowly (emphasis on slowly) getting my butt back in to running gear after too many years off. Apparently getting back in to shape in your 40's isn't as easy as it was in my 20's (who knew?! )

Anyway, have a half marathon in March. My only goal right now is to run the whole thing. Less than 2.5 hours would be nice, but I'm not going to beat myself up time-wise this time around (did I emphasize the slow part enough?)

Was wondering who else runs and what goals you have?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I run. I set myself a half marathon target when I was being tested for MS - it was a way to stay sane, and tell myself that no matter what happened it would be ok. It took me a couple of years because relapses got in the way, but did it last spring. It was funny, I couldn't feel anything in my legs but electric shock sensations with every step by mile 7, but I was so damned happy that I could run through it. 
Now my target is to improve my time. My leg strength is beyond what medical folks expect for someone with my symptoms, so what I started for my mental well being has had better results on my physical capabilities than I could have hoped for. Running is the best medicine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I run. I set myself a half marathon target when I was being tested for MS - it was a way to stay sane, and tell myself that no matter what happened it would be ok. It took me a couple of years because relapses got in the way, but did it last spring. It was funny, I couldn't feel anything in my legs but electric shock sensations with every step by mile 7, but I was so damned happy that I could run through it.
> Now my target is to improve my time. My leg strength is beyond what medical folks expect for someone with my symptoms, so what I started for my mental well being has had better results on my physical capabilities than I could have hoped for. Running is the best medicine.


That's fantastic!! What an inspiration!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> That's fantastic!! What an inspiration!


Thank you!

You are your own inspiration once you get to longer distances, I feel. That 'high' people talk about is real, and there is an amazing feeling when you run further than you have before. You will be beaming when you finish your first half marathon, I promise!


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

I want to start running. I have already lost two stone and want the pounds to keep coming off, so am soon planning to go to my local Parkrun. Will probably have to walk a lot of the course at first, but...small steps!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I run. I set myself a half marathon target when I was being tested for MS - it was a way to stay sane, and tell myself that no matter what happened it would be ok. It took me a couple of years because relapses got in the way, but did it last spring. It was funny, I couldn't feel anything in my legs but electric shock sensations with every step by mile 7, but I was so damned happy that I could run through it.
> Now my target is to improve my time. My leg strength is beyond what medical folks expect for someone with my symptoms, so what I started for my mental well being has had better results on my physical capabilities than I could have hoped for. Running is the best medicine.


WELL DONE YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I'm a runner  

I love it... I'm not the fittest person on the planet but this morning, I did my first 15 mile jog in a long time  

I'm not as good as I used to be... In my teens I was a proper runner... But then I hit 20, started smoking, eating rubbish food and running less. Now I'm just short of 25 and have got my backside back in to gear


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Had an awesome run Sunday, did a gentle walk this morning promising myself Id run this evening. Now its nearly 6pm here, quite chilly, and the thought of taking off my warm shirt to put on a cold sports bra is more daunting than getting my butt out there to run! Argh!! LOL! Im going to do it. Just give me a minute....


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I am hoping to get back into running... I have never been a very good long distance runner, more a sprinter. But, I started running with the dogs a while back but I haven't done any running in the last few months so I am planning on getting back into it this week (I am hoping to stick with that since I said that last week as well!). I am also doing the Insanity workout so I am hoping to get my fitness up!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Had an awesome run Sunday, did a gentle walk this morning promising myself Id run this evening. Now its nearly 6pm here, quite chilly, and the thought of taking off my warm shirt to put on a cold sports bra is more daunting than getting my butt out there to run! Argh!! LOL! Im going to do it. Just give me a minute....


Top tip: put your running gear, including sports bra and socks on the radiator. It makes it so much easier on cold days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

myshkin said:


> Top tip: put your running gear, including sports bra and socks on the radiator. It makes it so much easier on cold days.


Good idea, but no radiator - I suspect my version of chilly and the UK version might be a tad different  (Yes Im a wuss!) I considered throwing my clothes in the dryer for a few minutes but couldnt justify the waste of energy LOL.

Got the bra on, got the run done, felt good, now tea and bed 

Oh, and socks? Ive discovered TOE socks!! Life changing! No more blisters between toes and I think my gait might be a hair more efficient? Probably wishful thinking, but man, I love my toe socks.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i don't know why but i think i had it in the back of my head that you were male ouesi

now i know you are female, shoulda know with the lovely food eh

well at least i hope you are female now you got a bra on


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

Ha ha moggiemum! No, Im all woman! Hear me roar LOL! Youre not the first to think I was a dude online though. Wonder if I should worry that my on-line voice sounds male?  Hrm...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I would like to get into jogging, I am so unfit despite my hours of dog walking I do. 
Can anyone recommend a good sports bra because there is no way I could jog without one. 
Also do you have to wear shiny leggings? They all seem to wear them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I would like to get into jogging, I am so unfit despite my hours of dog walking I do.
> Can anyone recommend a good sports bra because there is no way I could jog without one.
> Also do you have to wear shiny leggings? They all seem to wear them.


Cant help you with the bra, Im a little gal in that department and I get by just fine with any basic compression bra. Just from listening to my better endowed friends, you may need to look in to wearing two bras. Ive also heard that the front attaching ones tend to do a better job that the pull over your head ones.

And gosh no you dont need to wear leggings! I run in yoga pants or what we call wind pants - track suit pants? Find what works for you. I prefer fitted stuff because loose stuff tends to bunch up and rub with repeated friction. Just play around with what feels comfortable.

As for getting started, baby steps. Start by jogging as far as you can without stopping. Who cares if its only 30 seconds, youre doing 30 seconds more than you were before right? Catch your breath, and try again. Just keep pushing yourself until you improve. The only way I know to improve cardio performance is to repeatedly get out of breath. Before you know it, that 30 seconds will turn in to 5 minutes, then 10 minutes, then youre running for real. It just takes time and patience


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I would like to get into jogging, I am so unfit despite my hours of dog walking I do.
> Can anyone recommend a good sports bra because there is no way I could jog without one.
> Also do you have to wear shiny leggings? They all seem to wear them.


Shock Absorber - brilliant for the lady with more than a handful (I should know!) 
If you go for the highest impact level, nothing moves.

And shiny leggings not obligatory, I wear flared running trousers, much more flattering. Gap do some nice, very comfy ones. They have different fittings, I always go for a yoga type fit, because I hate the low slung-showing-off-my-muffin- top feeling that a lot of running stuff has. I like to pull them on and forget about them.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Cant help you with the bra, Im a little gal in that department and I get by just fine with any basic compression bra. Just from listening to my better endowed friends, you may need to look in to wearing two bras. Ive also heard that the front attaching ones tend to do a better job that the pull over your head ones.
> 
> And gosh no you dont need to wear leggings! I run in yoga pants or what we call wind pants - track suit pants? Find what works for you. I prefer fitted stuff because loose stuff tends to bunch up and rub with repeated friction. Just play around with what feels comfortable.
> 
> *As for getting started, baby steps. Start by jogging as far as you can without stopping. Who cares if its only 30 seconds, youre doing 30 seconds more than you were before right? Catch your breath, and try again. Just keep pushing yourself until you improve. The only way I know to improve cardio performance is to repeatedly get out of breath. Before you know it, that 30 seconds will turn in to 5 minutes, then 10 minutes, then youre running for real. It just takes time and patience *


This is true. A lot of people say to me "I can't run"......neither could I when I started, now I do 10 or more miles some Saturdays for fun.
I started out running for a minute, walking for a minute, then built up from there.

I used to feel really self conscious, worried that the "proper" runners would be laughing at me. They really don't, in fact they are quite likely to give you encouragement as they whizz past. Everyone's a beginner at some point.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys  
I actually feel inspired to go jogging! 

Where can I find that brand of bra? Do the come in sizes like normal bras? Because I can only get bras from la sends as nowhere else does my size (small back larger cup)


----------



## furrytails (Nov 5, 2013)

I run a free ru on a saturday morning its only 5K and so a good training distance and apparently all over the UK.

ALthough My main goal for my marathons is always just to finish LOL


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh also trainers? Can anybody recommend? 
I'd need a good pair as I had a very badly broken ankle 3 years ago so there is still weakness and pain sometimes. I can wear a support bandage too though.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to be in the long distance running team at school before I discovered smoking and boys 

I've still always been pretty fit in terms of stamina (can't do this sprinting lark for long)

and gave up the smokes.

Problem is I did a cross country 10k a few years back for charity- life was busy and thought i'd just take it in my time so did no training and wore awful crapped out trainers i'd been wearing for years.

Long story short turned out I was too competitive/stubborn to take it easy and came in on good time, except my knee sometimes 'goes'

Building back up and generally go several short runs a week with the beast but have to play it depending on how the knee is bearing up.

It is a buzz though when you finish


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Oh also trainers? Can anybody recommend?
> I'd need a good pair as I had a very badly broken ankle 3 years ago so there is still weakness and pain sometimes. I can wear a support bandage too though.


I swear by my saucony shoes, I've messed around with nike, new balance, and others, but I always come back to saucony. The key is to get a proper fitting. I coughed up the cash to go to a running store with an in-store coach who watched me run, looked at my foot, my stance, the wear on an old pair of shoes, and put me in a pair of shoes that's right for me. Now I know what I need, I can order on-line for better prices. Running shoes don't last that long....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I run a lot, have done for many years. Competed at triathlon to a fairly high standard but not been on my bikes for several seasons due to my glass back .

DollyGirl your best best for trainers is to go to a local running shop for a gait analysis where they'll advise on the best shoes for you and let you try a few different pairs on. I run in Mizunos at present (well, for the past few years) and really cannot get on with some other brands at all that other folk may swear by. It's an individual thing!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i would love to start jogging but i think i'll leave it too to warmer weather kicks in, the cold make my teeth hurt, i think a ballyclava would help but i might scare people or get arrested

i dont even run for the bus, i ve got a bad back but actually the new meds are helping a lot so watch this space

now this would be worth running for...........brill

love the thread ouesi, go girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I run a lot, have done for many years. Competed at triathlon to a fairly high standard but not been on my bikes for several seasons due to my glass back .
> 
> DollyGirl your best best for trainers is to go to a local running shop for a gait analysis where they'll advise on the best shoes for you and let you try a few different pairs on. I run in Mizunos at present (well, for the past few years) and really cannot get on with some other brands at all that other folk may swear by. It's an individual thing!


A good friend of mine has caught the triathlon bug bad. He completed his first full ironman this past summer and is still in full swing training for his next one while also trying to qualify (based on race times) for the Boston marathon. 
I find the idea of triathlons SO appealing, as I love swimming and biking too, but Im totally intimidated by the bike part! For one, theres no real safe place for me to ride around here, and the thought of being in a peloton really freaks me out. Im not normally one to succumb to irrational fears, but biking next to a lot of other people going fast does scare me. Makes no sense since I used to mountain bike like a maniac (and I have the scars to prove it LOL!)


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Quick question running buddies 

Can anyone recommend a decent pair of trainers for cross-country running? I've started incline training... Took the boys up the hills this morning and I was slipping everywhere! Nearly broke me neck a few times...

Good news is, I managed 15 miles at the weekend... I'm getting there. Finally caught the running bug again lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> A good friend of mine has caught the triathlon bug bad. He completed his first full ironman this past summer and is still in full swing training for his next one while also trying to qualify (based on race times) for the Boston marathon.
> I find the idea of triathlons SO appealing, as I love swimming and biking too, but I'm totally intimidated by the bike part! For one, there's no real safe place for me to ride around here, and the thought of being in a peloton really freaks me out. I'm not normally one to succumb to irrational fears, but biking next to a lot of other people going fast does scare me. Makes no sense since I used to mountain bike like a maniac (and I have the scars to prove it LOL!)


Most of the races here are non drafting so no peloton worries . Training in one and racing just doing road races in one is fairly nerve wracking though!



Lauren5159 said:


> Quick question running buddies
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent pair of trainers for cross-country running? I've started incline training... Took the boys up the hills this morning and I was slipping everywhere! Nearly broke me neck a few times...
> 
> Good news is, I managed 15 miles at the weekend... I'm getting there. Finally caught the running bug again lol.


I always ran in Salomons cross country but my last two pairs have fallen apart too soon. I run in Mizunos on road and switched to Mizumo Wave Ascends for cross country and they are fantastic, love them - way more than the Salomons. I think it's a question of going to a decent shop and trying a few pairs again though; it's a very individual thing.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> Quick question running buddies
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent pair of trainers for cross-country running? I've started incline training... Took the boys up the hills this morning and I was slipping everywhere! Nearly broke me neck a few times...
> 
> Good news is, I managed 15 miles at the weekend... I'm getting there. Finally caught the running bug again lol.


I swear by my Asics Endurance, they are a trail shoe I find nice and grippy on the slippery, wet slate we have around here. But as Dogless says, it's a very individual thing, trying a few on is a good idea. You can always look for a bargain online once you know which ones you like.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys... 

I did think I was going to have to try a few on... Just wanted the heads up on a few to look out for... I think now winter has arrived, imgoing to have to invest in a new pair... The joys!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> I did think I was going to have to try a few on... Just wanted the heads up on a few to look out for... I think now winter has arrived, imgoing to have to invest in a new pair... The joys!


I LOVE new kit; I have to go out in it as soon as it arrives!!!


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

thought I would share this for some reason. 

*prepare to be bored*

so someone mentioned the term 'proper runner', anyway walking home from football one day and decide that I'm bored walking so I start to run a bit anyways this man (40/50's) is running and he catches up to me and says 'you set the pace and I'll follow' so I'm left with no choice but to keep running all the way home! ok it was only like 2 miles but still I was knackered and he said he had '10 more miles to do' :001_unsure:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I LOVE new kit; I have to go out in it as soon as it arrives!!!


I know  I do love new things... Even new stationary :lol:


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I run with my dogs mainly on woodland trails, I do road run sometimes but I prefer cross country. Haven't been for a couple of weeks have been plagued with shin splints on and off for a while so I rest they go then when I start running again it comes on its getting me down. I usually run around 3/4 miles r times a week and then on a weekend I meet up with a friend and we usually do about 7 miles. I started off last year on the couch to 5k programme and have built up from there. Done a few parkruns but no real serious mileage runs. I've lost my mojo ! Need to find it again help !


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

reddd123 said:


> thought I would share this for some reason.
> 
> *prepare to be bored*
> 
> so someone mentioned the term 'proper runner', anyway walking home from football one day and decide that I'm bored walking so I start to run a bit anyways this man (40/50's) is running and he catches up to me and says 'you set the pace and I'll follow' so I'm left with no choice but to keep running all the way home! ok it was only like 2 miles but still I was knackered and he said he had '10 more miles to do' :001_unsure:


This really made me laugh - like, how polite are you? Brilliant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

Bellaboo1 said:


> I run with my dogs mainly on woodland trails, I do road run sometimes but I prefer cross country. Haven't been for a couple of weeks have been plagued with shin splints on and off for a while so I rest they go then when I start running again it comes on its getting me down. I usually run around 3/4 miles r times a week and then on a weekend I meet up with a friend and we usually do about 7 miles. I started off last year on the couch to 5k programme and have built up from there. Done a few parkruns but no real serious mileage runs. I've lost my mojo ! Need to find it again help !


I much prefer running outside, and preferably off road. Sadly, years of horseback riding and jumping has left me with really pitiful ankles, and I have to be really careful about having smooth surfaces. Plus Im awful about kicking myself with my heel on the inside of my opposite ankle (heel whip) to the point that I will come home with holes in my socks and bloody ankles! So unless its a smooth trail, Im better off hiking. Unless anyone knows a way to strengthen ankles? 

OH gets bad shinsplints and he has traced it to tight thighs. No joke, he uses a rolling pin (like to roll dough out with?) to loosen his thighs before and after he runs, and that makes a huge difference. Might be worth a shot...

Running mojo vibes sent your way!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I much prefer running outside, and preferably off road. Sadly, years of horseback riding and jumping has left me with really pitiful ankles, and I have to be really careful about having smooth surfaces. Plus Im awful about kicking myself with my heel on the inside of my opposite ankle (heel whip) to the point that I will come home with holes in my socks and bloody ankles! So unless its a smooth trail, Im better off hiking. Unless anyone knows a way to strengthen ankles?
> 
> OH gets bad shinsplints and he has traced it to tight thighs. No joke, he uses a rolling pin (like to roll dough out with?) to loosen his thighs before and after he runs, and that makes a huge difference. Might be worth a shot...
> 
> Running mojo vibes sent your way!


A wobble board is great for ankles, as is any kind of balancing on one leg sort of exercise. My physio recommended a wobble board as a general preserving balance sort of thing, and I've found it's done my slack ankles a lot of good too.

As for shin splints, I don't know being fortunate enough never to have suffered from them. But there is a website called The Physio Room that is worth a look, I always find exercises for specific problems on there. Would post a link but on phone - sorry!


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I do a 2 mile run every morning before work and then at the weekends I do a 3-5 mile run depending on time and how I'm feeling. I'm hoping to do the 'Race For Life' next year. Nowhere near marathon standard I know but something I never thought I'd do so I'll be proud to do it


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

myshkin said:


> A wobble board is great for ankles, as is any kind of balancing on one leg sort of exercise. My physio recommended a wobble board as a general preserving balance sort of thing, and I've found it's done my slack ankles a lot of good too.
> 
> As for shin splints, I don't know being fortunate enough never to have suffered from them. But there is a website called The Physio Room that is worth a look, I always find exercises for specific problems on there. Would post a link but on phone - sorry!


Thanks for the wobble board tip! My issue is simply stretched out tendons and ligaments in my ankles - basically I have too much range of motion LOL. Im sure there are a lot of us grown up pony brats out there like this...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Thanks for the wobble board tip! My issue is simply stretched out tendons and ligaments in my ankles - basically I have too much range of motion LOL. Im sure there are a lot of us grown up pony brats out there like this...


Ah, same issue here....not ponies, football (soccer!) injury as a teenager, combined with some postural stuff that appears to run in the family. I find that running, carefully done as far as distance goes, makes my ankles stronger. These days if I pull my ankles it's on a night out when I have worn silly shoes and over-indulged....so obviously I get pretty annoyed with myself for it, but thankfully it doesn't happen too often!

My football injury was mortifying - I tried to stop the ball and ended up putting my foot on top of it and spraining off the top off the ball. It was awful, I screamed like hell, not like me. The embarrassing part was my older brother's friend, who was more flirty than I knew how to cope with as a 14 year old....he carried me home  I don't think I ever spoke to him again after that, poor guy, I was too embarrassed about the whole thing! :laugh:

I am jeaous of pony people - I find horses beautiful and fascinating, but am scared of them up close. I chat to lots of horses over the fence, give them a scratch and stroke, but won't walk through a field with them. Would love that confidence, beautiful, clever creatures!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Another horse rider here  

My horse is recovering from a hoof abscess at the minute so this morning, I went for a jog with him over some fields... Just a head collar and a lead rope on him to start strengthening his muscles again but it was great... Just me, the horse and the dogs... We only did a couple of miles but it was the yard manager who gave me the idea... Pony doesn't have shoes on yet but I could tell he enjoyed it 

So, my new running routine involves pony too... We're both building up our fitness together  Until I can back him again. We're going to do a couple of miles every day... That way, instead of me running 10 miles on a Saturday morning and only a couple of jogs through the week, we can both do two/three miles every day and slowly build it up until he's back to full fitness...

So, it turns out my horse is a great running buddy... He stays at a steady trot and I jog 

I second the wobble board for ankle strength too  When I was recovering from a very bad riding accident a few years ago, my physio introduced me to one and it worked wonders...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

See I am the opposite, I have very stiff ankles especially my right ankle as the ligaments have been snapped 3 times now so I presume must be quite scarred hence the stiffness.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> See I am the opposite, I have very stiff ankles especially my right ankle as the ligaments have been snapped 3 times now so I presume must be quite scarred hence the stiffness.


  Ouchies!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Ouchies!


You can say that again!

First time I got it caught in the spokes of a bike that was moving, so it flung me off the bike.

Second time a dog ran into the back of me and sent me flying with a large 'pop' and it took me 30 minutes to hobble the 5 minute journey home.

Third was being bucked off a 17.2hh geegee onto a frozen ménage.

I think my ankle is pretty knackered lol. Hence the need for a good pair of trainers to go running in.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> You can say that again!
> 
> First time I got it caught in the spokes of a bike that was moving, so it flung me off the bike.
> 
> ...


Might be worth getting a podiatrist to have a gander at you, they could give you exercises and probably help with the trainers issue too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> You can say that again!
> 
> First time I got it caught in the spokes of a bike that was moving, so it flung me off the bike.
> 
> ...


good gravy! Ouch is an understatement LOL! I agree with getting a podiatrist to look at your feet and help you find the right shoes. I do think the running will help strengthen your ankles in the long run, as myshkin said, I think running in general is good for strengthening up weak areas, BUT you have to do it without re-injuring those weak areas which is where the professionals come in


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Had to share on here 

This mornings run was just magical. 
Gorgeous, big, fat, full moon in a crisp, clear sky, it was like daylight outside. Dogs throwing long moon-shadows, in perfect synch with me and each other. 

Just awesome... 


So much of running for me is the being outside part. I cant imagine trudging away on a treadmill. Ugh....


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i havent started running yet, but i do like to walk with a mission even if im not in a hurry , good for the cardiovascular, but i cant talk when i walk i get outta breath so quickly

your run sounds lovely


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Had to share on here
> 
> This mornings run was just magical.
> Gorgeous, big, fat, full moon in a crisp, clear sky, it was like daylight outside. Dogs throwing long moon-shadows, in perfect synch with me and each other.
> ...


That sounds perfect . I'll use a treadmill if the weather is just too icy to run or for interval training now and again.....but I don't like the contraptions .


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Dogless said:


> That sounds perfect . I'll use a treadmill if the weather is just too icy to run or for interval training now and again.....but I don't like the contraptions .


Yeah, I can afford to be snotty about treadmills living where we do where its not going to get icy really. We may have a week of real cold sometime in January or February, but otherwise, its pretty much outdoor weather year-round around here


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, I can afford to be snotty about treadmills living where we do where its not going to get icy really. We may have a week of real cold sometime in January or February, but otherwise, its pretty much outdoor weather year-round around here


I ran a couple of times in the snow last year, before it iced over - very slowly and carefully! It was fun though. 
It is very windy today, I'm just nursing a coffee, trying to talk myself into getting out. After a lot of time in the car yesterday, my hips and legs are complaining, and a run will loosen things up....need to kick myself up the bum to get started though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Another moon-powered run today 

Also one of those days Im glad I run with two big dogs who know how to look imposing if they need to. And that Im tall enough and (ahem) flat enough that in the dark its not easy to tell if Im a man or a woman... Always a bit unnerving to pass a car parked in an odd spot and notice theres someone sitting in it LOL!


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, I can afford to be snotty about treadmills living where we do where its not going to get icy really. We may have a week of real cold sometime in January or February, but otherwise, its pretty much outdoor weather year-round around here


I was going to ask what you guys did when the weather was awful. My partner uses the cross trainer in the mornings when I'm running so that's not an alternative for me. We do have a Wii fit but running on the spot indoors never seems very effective to me :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

owns the beast said:


> I was going to ask what you guys did when the weather was awful. My partner uses the cross trainer in the mornings when I'm running so that's not an alternative for me. We do have a Wii fit but running on the spot indoors never seems very effective to me :001_tt2:


A lot of gyms have indoor tracks - seems boring to me, but it beats slipping on ice and cracking important body parts. 
When we lived in Colorado, I just stuck to well cleared trails and sidewalks, and had to find time during the day. But that was before kids, a real job, and all those boring grown-up responsibilities. Now days if I dont go first thing in the morning, its too hard to find the time any other time of day.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Another good run with pony and the dogs this morning  

Only five miles but pony can't really do much more than that as we're building his muscle back up  

It was cold but very peaceful... We didn't see another soul. 

The pony is all tucked up in his stable, wearing lovely cosy rugs and the boys are back at home in their beds... I'm off for a shower and then in to town to try on some new winter trainers  

Exciting stuff! New running kit!!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the thought of moonlit runs. 

I prevaricated yesterday long enough for the wind to die down - by the time I got to the top of the hill I had a lovely, sunlit view of the valley, and there was that fresh feeling you get after a storm. Gruff found some fox poo, so he had a great run  
And the car-stiffened hips are feeling good, so I think a long Saturday run is on the cards - can't beat a good slog round the woods to start the weekend.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

myshkin said:


> I love the thought of moonlit runs.
> 
> I prevaricated yesterday long enough for the wind to die down - by the time I got to the top of the hill I had a lovely, sunlit view of the valley, and there was that fresh feeling you get after a storm. Gruff found some fox poo, so he had a great run
> And the car-stiffened hips are feeling good, so I think a long Saturday run is on the cards - can't beat a good slog round the woods to start the weekend.


In that case, my weekend started early . Moonlit runs sound great to me too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Beach run this morning, sun came up as I was running, glorious! 
On the down side, this pair of shorts is now being retired, gave myself a nasty rub on the inside of one leg, ugh... I love that my thunder thighs power me up hills, but I hate the chafing...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Beach run this morning, sun came up as I was running, glorious!
> On the down side, this pair of shorts is now being retired, gave myself a nasty rub on the inside of one leg, ugh... I love that my thunder thighs power me up hills, but I hate the chafing...


Bodyglide .


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i used to love running, sadly lost the motivation for it now :blush: might take it up again after new year,

until then, if you see me running, chances are you should run to because something will be chasing me


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Bodyglide .


Definitely! I just didnt use any because I *thought* I didnt need any with these particular shorts... Ill learn one day, never assume you dont need lube


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Definitely! I just didnt use any because I *thought* I didnt need any with these particular shorts... Ill learn one day, never assume you dont need lube


Although if the beach is sandy......ouch...maybe not :huh:.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Beach run this morning, sun came up as I was running, glorious!
> On the down side, this pair of shorts is now being retired, gave myself a nasty rub on the inside of one leg, ugh... * I love that my thunder thighs power me up hills*, but I hate the chafing...


Amen to that, sister! I've said this before, on a thread about physical appearance - my legs used to be much more slender and considered more "attractive" than they are now. But these days they can drive me up hills that have quite fit people I know gasping for breath when we are walking. Much better! 

This was today's run:










It was bright, sunny, frosty and cold - just how I like it. Just behind the hill in the background is Snowdon, for an idea of the slog involved...first 3 miles were steady uphill. Couldn't feel my left foot for a while, and MS hug made me wonder what heart attacks felt like for the last mile, but that stuff makes me happy in a perverse kind of way. Something along the lines of: I'm still running, it can't beat me.

Best put that glass of red down, gone all happy clappy.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Wish I had that view when I run - jealous! My usual route is along the River Cam with a couple of the dogs. Pleasant enough but nowhere near as lovely as views of Snowdon.

My sciatica is really playing up at the moment, especially during the first 15-20 mins of a run...perhaps I should get that checked out...(though I'm working on the premise that running will make it better, hahaha!).


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh gorgeous run myshkin! 
Yesterday we were still at the beach but with major wind and it got really cold, so I wimped out and went to the gym and got on the elliptical machine. I pedaled away for about an hour, didn't seem like much of a workout as I was doing it really. Then I got off and realized I had a good case of jelly legs going, then I had to walk down a flight of stairs and I realized just how jelly-ish my legs were! Totally different muscle group I guess! Not sore today which is nice, but decided to give the legs a recovery day anyway and just walked my usual route.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys can you help me out. 

What do you wear during cold weather/winter? 
As clearly running will get you hot so won't you overheat if you wear a coat? Or do you have to wear a coat?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Guys can you help me out.
> 
> What do you wear during cold weather/winter?
> As clearly running will get you hot so won't you overheat if you wear a coat? Or do you have to wear a coat?


It doesnt get that cold here, so Im out of the loop on more recent technical advances, but... I can give basic advice based on what I did when we lived in Colorado where it most definitely does get cold.

You want synthetic fabrics against your skin. Cotton is the worst, you will sweat, you cant avoid sweating on a run, and the cotton will soak all that sweat up and chill you big time. Instead use a synthetic fabric against your skin that will wick the sweat away from your body.

Dress so that youre chilly when you first set out. Better to be a little on the cold side and warm up than to find you are way overdressed.

Layers - especially layers that you can take off and tie around your waist. My favorite jacket is thin enough that I can wrap it around my waist and it wont bother me as I continue running.

Dont forget a good pair of gloves, ear protection (I like the headband type) and for me, a neck warmer that can also cover my chin as my stubborn stick-out chin gets really cold


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you. 

What is synthetic?  Like spandex material? Like the shiny material?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What is synthetic?  Like spandex material? Like the shiny material?


Anything thats not cotton really. Doesnt have to be stretchy or shiny, just not cotton. Here we have a brand - underarmor that makes undershirts. That kind of material.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Guys can you help me out.
> 
> What do you wear during cold weather/winter?
> As clearly running will get you hot so won't you overheat if you wear a coat? Or do you have to wear a coat?


Gloves are my most important item. Used to have to go out in the minuses in a shorts and T shirt at work and all was good as long as I had gloves!! If I trail run I have a long sleeved trail running top with a zip that I can undo a bit if I get hot and running tights or shorts. Around the pavements a thermal bottom layer, T shirt and running tights or shorts (corned beef legs if very cold though :crazy.



ouesi said:


> Anything thats not cotton really. Doesnt have to be stretchy or shiny, just not cotton. Here we have a brand - underarmor that makes undershirts. That kind of material.


Under Armour base layers are FAB not to mention their underwear (well, the little shorts). Helly Hansen do a fab thin base later or one mixed with Merino wool for when it's that bit colder and Ronhill also do fabulous base layers.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, very helpful. 

I need to go to a shop to ask them to test me for trainers and buy some running clothes then I have no excuse not to start! I have a sports bra ATM lol. 

What shop tests for trainers? The only sporty shops I know are Sports Direct and JD lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Thanks guys, very helpful.
> 
> I need to go to a shop to ask them to test me for trainers and buy some running clothes then I have no excuse not to start! I have a sports bra ATM lol.
> 
> What shop tests for trainers? The only sporty shops I know are Sports Direct and JD lol.


Def not the likes of JD and Sports Direct. Most good independent running shops offer gait analysis, Up and Running is a chain that is also excellent that does it too.

I wouldn't worry about too much to start with apart from decent trainers and bra. This forum has loads of good beginner's training and kit advice http://www.runnersworld.co.uk. My main piece would be not to start too fast or you'll fast track yourself to injury and won't enjoy it either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Def not the likes of JD and Sports Direct. Most good independent running shops offer gait analysis, Up and Running is a chain that is also excellent that does it too.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about too much to start with apart from decent trainers and bra. This forum has loads of good beginner's training and kit advice Runner's World UK. My main piece would be not to start too fast or you'll fast track yourself to injury and won't enjoy it either.


Excellent advice. Shoes are the biggest deal IMO. 
If youre a normal sized woman, a good bra is a must. Those of us flat chested babes can make do with whatever, but I hear it can really ruin your experience if you need good support and dont have it 

You can cobble together clothes for now, and really, its best to figure out what works for you before you start spending a lot of cash on expensive gear. For example, I cant wear 90% of the womens running shorts out there because I have a narrow midsection compared to very large thighs, so if it fits my legs, it falls off my waist. Plus, a lot of womens cuts ride up my legs as I run - very annoying. My current favorite pair of shorts is actually a mens pair I stole from OH. This time of year, I run in yoga pants 
So basically, your needs in gear may be totally different than others needs in gear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

As I was slathering the cocoa butter on my chapped face tonight, I had to have a giggle at how UN-glamorous running is. 

Cold weather running = red, chapped face, blowing snot rockets on the trail, hot weather running = lovely chafing in lovely places, all weather = beat-up feet, black toe nails... Its not pretty LOL! But I love it 

I will say though, toe socks have done wonders for my feet. Love my toe socks!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> As I was slathering the cocoa butter on my chapped face tonight, I had to have a giggle at how UN-glamorous running is.
> 
> Cold weather running = red, chapped face, blowing snot rockets on the trail, hot weather running = lovely chafing in lovely places, all weather = beat-up feet, black toe nails... Its not pretty LOL! But I love it
> 
> I will say though, toe socks have done wonders for my feet. Love my toe socks!


I'm going to have to try these - I have a postural thing that is currently causing my two smallest toes to go numb on runs. There is also clearly some friction as I have a repetitive corn forming on the inside of my little toe...thanks for that little inheritance, Granny! Definitely need to investigate socks!

As for unglamorous...sweat, loads of it! And my big red face, no matter how fit I am. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

myshkin said:


> I'm going to have to try these - I have a postural thing that is currently causing my two smallest toes to go numb on runs. There is also clearly some friction as I have a repetitive corn forming on the inside of my little toe...thanks for that little inheritance, Granny! Definitely need to investigate socks!
> 
> As for unglamorous...sweat, loads of it! And my big red face, no matter how fit I am. :laugh:


Yep... I get the numb toes thing too or worse, I get a zinging, electric shock type sensation in my middle toe  Still get the numbness sometimes even with toe socks, but no zinging, and no blisters between my toes which I was getting in the heat of the summer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Okay... Am I just weird or is this a common thing with winter runs? My armpits dont sweat, but the crooks of my elbows do. What gives?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Okay... Am I just weird or is this a common thing with winter runs? My armpits dont sweat, but the crooks of my elbows do. What gives?


Not sure.....I sweat a lot even in the winter I think .


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Merino wool socks are good and hats. . I wear mens gear as well, have to wear mens running shoes as I am an 8 but I go up a full size to a 9 and can't get womens in 9 ! I also wear mens running tights for the length as I'm 6ft the womens are never long enough !


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Not sure.....I sweat a lot even in the winter I think .


Oh I sweat plenty... But somehow my running form airs out my armpits but not my elbows - or something like that LOL!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Oh I sweat plenty... But somehow my running form airs out my armpits but not my elbows - or something like that LOL!


I am imagining all sorts of strange running styles now :scared: .


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I am imagining all sorts of strange running styles now :scared: .


LOL, you and me both! Thank goodness most of my runs are in the wee hours of the morning when its still dark an no one but the dogs can laugh at me


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, Ouesi, I'll have to read your updates for consolation....have a horribly sprained ankle and a fractured fibula.  The small, non weight bearing bone, so have escaped plaster but have to be rather careful and am on crutches. Am still hopeful but not unrealistic about the half marathon I was planning at the end of April. 
Will be relying on this thread for my running fix in the meantime. Keep the running tales coming to give me something to look forward to.


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

I *try* my hardest to run and in my head i run amazingly graceful, just like people in films but my eldest came out for a run with me and the dogs today and told me i run like phoebe from friends :scared:   

(Good job neither the dogs or i care, we enjoy it anyway )


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quirk said:


> I *try* my hardest to run and in my head i run amazingly graceful, just like people in films but my eldest came out for a run with me and the dogs today and told me i run like phoebe from friends :scared:
> 
> (Good job neither the dogs or i care, we enjoy it anyway )


Haha, I love Pheobe's run! I have it in mind when I am bent double, tottering up a hill, then I think "who cares?" 
Dogs love running, I love their happy behinds and floppy ears.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

myshkin said:


> Ah, Ouesi, I'll have to read your updates for consolation....have a horribly sprained ankle and a fractured fibula.  The small, non weight bearing bone, so have escaped plaster but have to be rather careful and am on crutches. Am still hopeful but not unrealistic about the half marathon I was planning at the end of April.
> Will be relying on this thread for my running fix in the meantime. Keep the running tales coming to give me something to look forward to.


Oh Myshkin, I'm sorry to hear about your injury, I hope you're back out there very soon and inspiring us all with your running stories.

For me, my target is pretty modest...I would like to want to go out there and run. I mean, I would like to now, intellectually, but in practice all I want to do is sit on my bum and eat Ferrero Rochers. At what point do you go from being a lazy good for nothing who has to be coaxed, bribed and threatened to run to being one of those amazing sparkly-eyed people who are out every day in all weathers getting muddy and knackered and god knows what else? When did it happen for you? If I knew there was a point where it might become easier, I really think it would help.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> Oh Myshkin, I'm sorry to hear about your injury, I hope you're back out there very soon and inspiring us all with your running stories.
> 
> For me, my target is pretty modest...I would like to want to go out there and run. I mean, I would like to now, intellectually, but in practice all I want to do is sit on my bum and eat Ferrero Rochers. At what point do you go from being a lazy good for nothing who has to be coaxed, bribed and threatened to run to being one of those amazing sparkly-eyed people who are out every day in all weathers getting muddy and knackered and god knows what else? When did it happen for you? If I knew there was a point where it might become easier, I really think it would help.


The thing is to just go and do it. I didn't feel like it at first, but after a few weeks it felt really good.  Then you get to sit on the sofa after a shower, feeling great scoffing Ferrero Rocher (or in my case, smokey flavour peanuts) and they taste even better for knowing you are really hungry. 
It does take pushing yourself into it at first, but quite quickly the feeling you get, during and after is, well...addictive! Calm and energetic at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

myshkin said:


> Ah, Ouesi, I'll have to read your updates for consolation....have a horribly sprained ankle and a fractured fibula.  The small, non weight bearing bone, so have escaped plaster but have to be rather careful and am on crutches. Am still hopeful but not unrealistic about the half marathon I was planning at the end of April.
> Will be relying on this thread for my running fix in the meantime. Keep the running tales coming to give me something to look forward to.


Oh no!!! Im so sorry! That totally sucks!   Im sending you good mojo for quick, healthy healing!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I really need to get back into running. I was doing really well up until about June - got up to around 10k which I was really proud of. Then I just fell back to doing a run once every few weeks and then not at all 

Decided that I'm going to start - stereotypically - in January again. I've just got myself some nice hiviz clothing so i can run after work, need to dig Ruska's canicross gear out, and we'll be set


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

lupie said:


> I really need to get back into running. I was doing really well up until about June - got up to around 10k which I was really proud of. Then I just fell back to doing a run once every few weeks and then not at all
> 
> Decided that I'm going to start - stereotypically - in January again. I've just got myself some nice hiviz clothing so i can run after work, need to dig Ruska's canicross gear out, and we'll be set


Hey, January is as good a time as any! Investing in the right gear helps too, no one wants to spend good money on something you dont put to use right?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Hey, January is as good a time as any! Investing in the right gear helps too, no one wants to spend good money on something you dont put to use right?


That's my theory! We will see how it goes!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> I really need to get back into running. I was doing really well up until about June - got up to around 10k which I was really proud of. Then I just fell back to doing a run once every few weeks and then not at all
> 
> Decided that I'm going to start - stereotypically - in January again. I've just got myself some nice hiviz clothing so i can run after work, need to dig Ruska's canicross gear out, and we'll be set


Has she not just been mated? Saying that I have no idea about exercise and pregnant bitches, just humans .


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

myshkin said:


> Haha, I love Pheobe's run! I have it in mind when I am bent double, tottering up a hill, then I think "who cares?"
> Dogs love running, I love their happy behinds and floppy ears.


I was so self conscious when i first started, then one day something clicked and i thought sod what i look like or what anyone else thinks my dogs are loving it and so am i.

I have the zombie run app on my phone which is brilliant, i need to run to find out the next part of the story


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Thanks guys
> I actually feel inspired to go jogging!
> 
> Where can I find that brand of bra? Do the come in sizes like normal bras? Because I can only get bras from la sends as nowhere else does my size (small back larger cup)


If you want to order online I use Boobydoo which is a fantastic company and website. You can order loads of different sizes to try them all on and their delivery and returns process is quick and efficient. They'll also give advice over the phone. I too am a small back, large cup size girl and I couldn't get anything in shops that would fit properly. I needed an industrially strengthened one!  If you need a larger cupsize than most sports shops stock, Bravissimo stock Shock Absorber sports bras. And yes they are sized like normal bras but sizing varies according to manufacturer so it can be a bit trial and error.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Has she not just been mated? Saying that I have no idea about exercise and pregnant bitches, just humans .


The opposite apparently - breeder said they need to be in the peak of their fitness for whelping. I will probably only run with her onlead for the first 4 weeks though as after that they will dictate their own abilities, supposedly, so will keep to the offlead walks. Though I don't think anything would stop her sprinting after a squirrel :scared: 

Plus I think my running ability may be shot to pieces so I will be lucky to be doing 5k :mad2:  :lol:

I have the unfortunate issue of having two athlete brothers. So chat about which marathons they're doing this year whilst I pant through my 10k! :lol:

ETA - Just entered a local 10k race in April to make sure I really do get my a** out the door in January!


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

YIPPEE!!!

Just did my first run in 3 months! I injured my knee back in September doing a marathon charity walk and have been off running since then. However today was the day I decided to go for it. And it feels fine! I'm so pleased.

Anyway - for those that run to music what are your top 3 running tracks? I have 3 that when I get to them on my playlist they somehow make my legs get extra oomph and I feel like I could keep going forever (well maybe not that long yet...)

Mine are:


Rizzle Kicks - Down with the trumpets
Chris Rea - Road to hell (hah hah!)
Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

staffgirl said:


> YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Just did my first run in 3 months! I injured my knee back in September doing a marathon charity walk and have been off running since then. However today was the day I decided to go for it. And it feels fine! I'm so pleased.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm I have "angry", "bouncing along" and "hanging out speed session" ones.....needs some thought!!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I started running a year ago and the first time I tried it my lungs felt like they were on fire after about 10 seconds! However, it's surprising how quickly you get over it and build up a bit of stamina.

I havent actually run in months, I kinda gave it up as soon as I started because I started doing Zumba but I went for a run again the other night. I think i'm probably about up to a mile, with a couple of short walks to catch my breath in between.

I always run with Flynn hauling my ass along so I dont really have to put that much effort in, it's just more a case of trying to stop my legs from buckling underneath me!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

staffgirl said:


> YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Just did my first run in 3 months! I injured my knee back in September doing a marathon charity walk and have been off running since then. However today was the day I decided to go for it. And it feels fine! I'm so pleased.
> 
> ...


I don't have running music, I'm in the country. It would spoil the sound of the birds and the silence.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

myshkin said:


> I don't have running music, I'm in the country. It would spoil the sound of the birds and the silence.


Agree. Only have my music when pounding the pavements or suffering the foul treadmill (not for a long time!!). The countryside is a definite "no" to music.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Ah, Ouesi, I'll have to read your updates for consolation....have a horribly sprained ankle and a fractured fibula.  The small, non weight bearing bone, so have escaped plaster but have to be rather careful and am on crutches. Am still hopeful but not unrealistic about the half marathon I was planning at the end of April.
> Will be relying on this thread for my running fix in the meantime. Keep the running tales coming to give me something to look forward to.


Got some fantastic news today - ortho doc feels that A&E were a bit over cautious and at worst I have a stress fracture. So I can start weight bearing on the sprained ankle and lose the crutches a lot sooner. I still have to be careful, as a fall on the SF could turn it into something worse, but I can walk! 
They nearly put me in plaster, too. 

Hopping for joy! 

A cautionary tale for anyone idiotic enough to go out for a run that was meant to be five miles after a break from long distance and runs seven and a half miles because they were having fun. 

May yet make that half marathon, but with very slow increases in distance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

myshkin said:


> Got some fantastic news today - ortho doc feels that A&E were a bit over cautious and at worst I have a stress fracture. So I can start weight bearing on the sprained ankle and lose the crutches a lot sooner. I still have to be careful, as a fall on the SF could turn it into something worse, but I can walk!
> They nearly put me in plaster, too.
> 
> Hopping for joy!
> ...


YAY!!! Thats great news!

I hear you on the increasing distance, had to force myself to stop today, you do get out there and start having fun, but at my age, you dont do major jumps in distance without paying for it down the road  In my twenties I could beat my body up far more LOL. Now in my 40s caution is the rule of the day 

So glad you got good news


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yippppppeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. CHUFFED for you Myshkin .


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> YAY!!! Thats great news!
> 
> I hear you on the increasing distance, had to force myself to stop today, you do get out there and start having fun, but at my age, you dont do major jumps in distance without paying for it down the road  In my twenties I could beat my body up far more LOL. Now in my 40s caution is the rule of the day
> 
> So glad you got good news





Dogless said:


> Yippppppeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. CHUFFED for you Myshkin .


Thank you 
Utterly delighted here, was successfully remaining positive after some developments on the MS front, but then a mere week on crutches brought some dark thoughts about how life would be if the situation was permanent.....mentally skipping now, and happily planning my return to running when I get the go ahead and very pleased to be hands free.
I jokingly asked the consultant when I could run, and he said "NO! Ask me again in four weeks' time!" He also left the room with "And no going out in the dark!"
:lol:
Happily looking forward to my first, very gentle run, lots of physio to work on in the meantime.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Did my first run in 2-3 months 2 days ago. My thighs are STILL killing me. I only did 4.2k  I thought I was still fairly fit but I guess not. I didn't find it that difficult when I was out, but kept it short purely as I guessed the pain that would come after 

On the plus side it was my first time running in the dark and all my gear worked perfectly, I was exactly the right temperature and could see and be seen :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

lupie said:


> Did my first run in 2-3 months 2 days ago. My thighs are STILL killing me. I only did 4.2k  I thought I was still fairly fit but I guess not. I didn't find it that difficult when I was out, but kept it short purely as I guessed the pain that would come after
> 
> On the plus side it was my first time running in the dark and all my gear worked perfectly, I was exactly the right temperature and could see and be seen :thumbup:


Youll be back to your previous fitness and then some before you know it 

I do that all the time - the sore bit. I used to ride horses all the time, but now only do it very rarely. My body and mind remember and fall right back in to the routine, but my muscles yell at me the next day - every time.

Ive found that staying hydrated really helps with soreness. Im not good about drinking enough water, especially in the wintertime, so I really have to force myself to drink enough, but it makes a huge difference.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Youll be back to your previous fitness and then some before you know it
> 
> I do that all the time - the sore bit. I used to ride horses all the time, but now only do it very rarely. My body and mind remember and fall right back in to the routine, but my muscles yell at me the next day - every time.
> 
> Ive found that staying hydrated really helps with soreness. Im not good about drinking enough water, especially in the wintertime, so I really have to force myself to drink enough, but it makes a huge difference.


I never know about the water thing. I mean obviously it's always good to be hydrated but didn't know it helped soreness. I'm also awful at drinking enough in winter  must be better!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

lupie said:


> I never know about the water thing. I mean obviously it's always good to be hydrated but didn't know it helped soreness. I'm also awful at drinking enough in winter  must be better!!


Yep, hydrate and gentle moving about. The water I think helps flush out that lactic acid build up, and moving does the same thing, gets the blood flowing and helps flush those sore muscles. Instead of taking a day off when I'm sore, Ill go for a gentle walk to help work out the soreness. Seems to work


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I got a new toy - my first GPS running watch . Just a Forerunner 10 but it's so cool . I used it for the first time today and love the fact you can get lots of geeky numbers and facts .

This is a run we do quite often - bear in mind it's on trails with bogs to negotiate and fallen trees to climb over and under after all the recent storms.....so although it appears to be snail's pace there's a reason - honest!!  .

Untitled by RidgebackKR at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys, 

So I have a sports bra now lol. 
But am still yet to buy some trainers, and with my broken ankle I don't want to risk buying cheap trainers. 
But I can't find anywhere that does gait analysis? I'm guessing JD doesn't as they are more 'fashion' than sport. So does anybody know what shops do it? There must be somewhere in Birmingham that do it.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I have a sports bra now lol.
> But am still yet to buy some trainers, and with my broken ankle I don't want to risk buying cheap trainers.
> But I can't find anywhere that does gait analysis? I'm guessing JD doesn't as they are more 'fashion' than sport. So does anybody know what shops do it? There must be somewhere in Birmingham that do it.


Interesting you say that. I've been running for a few years but recently my knee has been playing up after a few miles. I am going to get fitted for a proper pair as I'm sure that's the problem with my knee!

I live near London so can't help with venue xx


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I got a new toy - my first GPS running watch . Just a Forerunner 10 but it's so cool . I used it for the first time today and love the fact you can get lots of geeky numbers and facts .
> 
> This is a run we do quite often - bear in mind it's on trails with bogs to negotiate and fallen trees to climb over and under after all the recent storms.....so although it appears to be snail's pace there's a reason - honest!!  .
> 
> Untitled by RidgebackKR at Garmin Connect - Details


I love my GPS watch - when I'm running without it I feel a bit weird haha, not knowing my pace/time/heart rate! Seems a bit pathetic when I'm only doing little ones to get back up to speed so haven't used it. Haven't been running since my last one anyway, shame on me. 



DollyGirl08 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I have a sports bra now lol.
> But am still yet to buy some trainers, and with my broken ankle I don't want to risk buying cheap trainers.
> But I can't find anywhere that does gait analysis? I'm guessing JD doesn't as they are more 'fashion' than sport. So does anybody know what shops do it? There must be somewhere in Birmingham that do it.


Look for an independent or small running shop - there must be one. We have a fit stuff, tortoise and hare...not sure if they are chains or not. Either way I think that's usually i've seen gait analysis places. I can't be too much help as I use barefoot/minimal shoes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Well... Im trying desperately to up my miles (half marathon is March 8) and my ITB band is giving me hell. Im stretching, Im using a foam roller and no matter what I do, mile 4, like clockwork, it starts hurting. Im pretty frustrated...

I have a massage scheduled wednesday that I hope will help.

In the meantime, today I hopped on the elliptical for an hour and got a good workout in, but Im so worried I wont get my mileage up enough for the half in March...

Any suggestions or encouragement?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I have a sports bra now lol.
> But am still yet to buy some trainers, and with my broken ankle I don't want to risk buying cheap trainers.
> But I can't find anywhere that does gait analysis? I'm guessing JD doesn't as they are more 'fashion' than sport. So does anybody know what shops do it? There must be somewhere in Birmingham that do it.


There's an "Up and Running" in Birmingham; they do it and are superb shops .



ouesi said:


> Well... Im trying desperately to up my miles (half marathon is March 8) and my ITB band is giving me hell. Im stretching, Im using a foam roller and no matter what I do, mile 4, like clockwork, it starts hurting. Im pretty frustrated...
> 
> I have a massage scheduled wednesday that I hope will help.
> 
> ...


When my ITB was playing up two things helped - one was rest (obvious, but not great with a 1/2 coming up) and the was a couple of steroid injections into it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> I love my GPS watch - when I'm running without it I feel a bit weird haha, not knowing my pace/time/heart rate! Seems a bit pathetic when I'm only doing little ones to get back up to speed so haven't used it. Haven't been running since my last one anyway, shame on me.


That is why I have put off having one for so long, having just for the last year or so managed to run without obsessively checking my watch, writing everything down, having to be the fastest etc etc I was wondering what I would be like. I have been enjoying running just because it's an activity I love....I am going to try to only wear the watch on some runs, not most. I suspect I will break that soon enough and be in the mire of competition, even just with myself .

Mine isn't fancy enough for HR - basic model!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Well... Im trying desperately to up my miles (half marathon is March 8) and my ITB band is giving me hell.  Im stretching, Im using a foam roller and no matter what I do, mile 4, like clockwork, it starts hurting. Im pretty frustrated...
> 
> I have a massage scheduled wednesday that I hope will help.
> 
> ...


That sounds nasty  I sympathise with knee problems, I dislocated mine 12 years ago, have had 3 operations and it's still not right. Rest and keep the workouts light I guess? Poor you.



Dogless said:


> That is why I have put off having one for so long, having just for the last year or so managed to run without obsessively checking my watch, writing everything down, having to be the fastest etc etc I was wondering what I would be like. I have been enjoying running just because it's an activity I love....I am going to try to only wear the watch on some runs, not most. I suspect I will break that soon enough and be in the mire of competition, even just with myself .
> 
> Mine isn't fancy enough for HR - basic model!


Luckily I'm not a competitive person - if I was I'd be killing myself regularly with my brother, as when we run together he peels off after my stint and does 10, 15 miles more haha. But 5 years ago I couldn't run 2k, so I'm happy that I can hop out after a few months and do almost 5k without too many issues.

It helps me because I can see if I'm going slower than normal or faster than normal, and help me motivate myself 

Mine's the basic forerunner too I think. Possibly...but it came with a chestband to do HR. I don't wear it often though 'cause I already have to wear armour-like sports bra so having a chestband too, bah!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Dogless.
Just looked on their site and know where their shop is now, reason I hadn't seen it before is it is down a side street by New Street. I am in town on Tuesday so will pop in


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Well... Im trying desperately to up my miles (half marathon is March 8) and my ITB band is giving me hell. Im stretching, Im using a foam roller and no matter what I do, mile 4, like clockwork, it starts hurting. Im pretty frustrated...
> 
> I have a massage scheduled wednesday that I hope will help.
> 
> ...


You could try knee supports, I suffer with my shins and wear compression sopcks but not sure about knees, you could try taping them ?


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

lupie said:


> That sounds nasty  I sympathise with knee problems, I dislocated mine 12 years ago, have had 3 operations and it's still not right. Rest and keep the workouts light I guess? Poor you.
> 
> Luckily I'm not a competitive person - if I was I'd be killing myself regularly with my brother, as when we run together he peels off after my stint and does 10, 15 miles more haha. But 5 years ago I couldn't run 2k, so I'm happy that I can hop out after a few months and do almost 5k without too many issues.
> 
> ...


Hi I don't run competitively either, I do the odd parkrun buts that's about it. I have a Nike sports band but I don't use it much, I run everyday usually around 5k and I have a running buddy I meet up with at weekends she's more experienced than me and keeps me going when I'm flagging so we usually do about 7/8 miles then. I'm a plodder though I should really do more interval training and hill work for stamina. I do a lot of trail running which I love, I don't focus on time I'm just happy to take in the surroundings and be outside. It really helps my mood and the dogs get exercised at the same time !


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

I do wear a knee strap thing with the hard rubber piece that goes under my knee cap. I helps a tiny bit, not a whole lot. Im pretty sure my issue stems from my hip/butt area. I have slight scoliosis and that side is longer or shorter and has to work harder to stay aligned.

Really what I need to do is rest, I know. The steroid injection would be great, but since it only hurts when running, I know every doc around here is going to say rest it before they do a shot  Plus it will probably cost me a small fortune since I doubt insurance will pay. Its worth looking in to though, I will.

I had zero pain even after an hour on the elliptical, so I may rest it by using the elliptical and keeping my aerobic capacity up on that. 
Either way Im going to try not to run until after my massage on wednesday. Hoping between the rest and the massage I can keep this in check.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ouesi if you think pain originates from hip area and you have scoliosis have you thought about orthotics ? Maybe a podiatrist could help ? Or maybe you already wear them ? Maybe heat lamp on the knee area or what they call RICE I rest, ice, compression, elevation ?


----------



## JoeyTheCat (Jun 26, 2012)

I am a 'kind of' runner (slow jog really). I am overweight and not especially fit and the last time I did the local Parkrun was a couple of months ago and even then, after doing it for a few weeks, I still couldn't run the entire 5k and my time was generally 42 minutes-ish. Then I lost interest  I am wondering if some people are just better at running than others anyway. Even at school when I was a normal weight and pretty fit, I wasn't great at it. I much prefer walking tbh, but my family has pretty much got into running, especially one of them who is going to do a triathlon later this year, and my lack of fitness and inability to run is pretty shaming in comparison :blush:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

JoeyTheCat said:


> I am a 'kind of' runner (slow jog really). I am overweight and not especially fit and the last time I did the local Parkrun was a couple of months ago and even then, after doing it for a few weeks, I still couldn't run the entire 5k and my time was generally 42 minutes-ish. Then I lost interest  I am wondering if some people are just better at running than others anyway. Even at school when I was a normal weight and pretty fit, I wasn't great at it. I much prefer walking tbh, but my family has pretty much got into running, especially one of them who is going to do a triathlon later this year, and my lack of fitness and inability to run is pretty shaming in comparison :blush:


Maybe the pressure that you're feeling to run is making you less pleased than you otherwise would have been with your efforts? There is no need to feel embarrassed or in fact that walking's not as good .


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think some builds are better than others to run. Certainly naturally slim people are better built for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

JoeyTheCat said:


> I am a 'kind of' runner (slow jog really). I am overweight and not especially fit and the last time I did the local Parkrun was a couple of months ago and even then, after doing it for a few weeks, I still couldn't run the entire 5k and my time was generally 42 minutes-ish. Then I lost interest  I am wondering if some people are just better at running than others anyway. Even at school when I was a normal weight and pretty fit, I wasn't great at it. I much prefer walking tbh, but my family has pretty much got into running, especially one of them who is going to do a triathlon later this year, and my lack of fitness and inability to run is pretty shaming in comparison :blush:


Its a hard trap not to fall in to - to compare yourself to others, but really, try to avoid it as much as possible 
One of the things that I love about running is that I can be a runner however I want to be one. Speed, distance, form... none of it matters. As long as youre getting out there and doing it, it all counts :thumb up:

Saw the best quote the other day about slow runners (I am one) no matter how slow you go, youre still lapping the guy on the couch. And thats what I mean about just getting out there.

The other thing I love about running is that no matter who you are, what your fitness level, you will always improve as long as you keep at it. 
This time last year I couldnt run a mile. Now Im getting ready for a half marathon. If youre going to compare, compare with yourself and your own progress  Also, for the forty-somethings like me, its encouraging to know that this is a sport where you tend to get *better* with age. And honestly, I do feel stronger now than I did when I was running in my 20s. Yay!

As for body type - yet another awesome thing about running. Its not a body type sport. I have friends who are pudgy pudgersons who are out there doing marathons and triathlons while some of my lean and lithe friends are out of breath going up one flight of stairs. Size, shape, height... none of that seems to matter. Sure, if youre looking at olympic level feats, I suppose a certain aerobic capacity and muscle type is preferable, but for us mere mortals, size doesnt really matter.

Just go out there, be outside, move, get your heart rate up and your breath going, and enjoy all that your body can do


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I've just been on my first proper run. II'm shattered :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> I've just been on my first proper run. II'm shattered :lol:


Well done - keep yourself moving and you won't feel it too badly .


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Well done - keep yourself moving and you won't feel it too badly .


I'd go again right now if my legs didn't hurt as much :lol: Rest day tomorrow and then another run Sunday  I WILL get fit!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> I'd go again right now if my legs didn't hurt as much :lol: Rest day tomorrow and then another run Sunday  I WILL get fit!


Didn't mean another run :yikes:. Just in general - walking around, keeping moving and the DOMS won't get you too badly :thumbsup:. Sure you will get fit, you sound determined to!!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Didn't mean another run :yikes:. Just in general - walking around, keeping moving and the DOMS won't get you too badly :thumbsup:. Sure you will get fit, you sound determined to!!


Well tbh I hate being overweight (im 5ft5 and weigh 13st4 ). I don't enjoy what I see so I wanna get fit and look good  I have my OH and his mum for company too (they used to run before so they are used to it) so I aint even doing it alone. I am convinced they are trying to kill me off tho :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> Well tbh I hate being overweight (im 5ft5 and weigh 13st4 ). I don't enjoy what I see so I wanna get fit and look good  I have my OH and his mum for company too (they used to run before so they are used to it) so I aint even doing it alone. I am convinced they are trying to kill me off tho :lol:


Good on you . That sounds patronising.....it isn't meant to be I promise. I'm sure you'll look brilliant in no time .


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Good on you . That sounds patronising.....it isn't meant to be I promise. I'm sure you'll look brilliant in no time .


Think the dogs will enjoy the extra exercise too. OH has a Siberian husky that loves going out so he'll be going for more walks  Will save money too as I won't need to take my car everywhere


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to run pre children but haven't really since apart from one random cross country 3k event a couple of years ago. So I have joined a local running group which starts next week - I over pronate horribly so am going to have to revisit my choice of trainers first, any recommendations?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Aurelie said:


> I used to run pre children but haven't really since apart from one random cross country 3k event a couple of years ago. So I have joined a local running group which starts next week - I over pronate horribly so am going to have to revisit my choice of trainers first, any recommendations?


I really like my sauconys. I also do well in New Balance but end up always going back to the sauconys. If you can, find a running specialist store and have someone evaluate you for the best shoes for your foot and stance.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I used to run pre children but haven't really since apart from one random cross country 3k event a couple of years ago. So I have joined a local running group which starts next week - I over pronate horribly so am going to have to revisit my choice of trainers first, any recommendations?


I'd definitely go for a gait analysis - UpandRunning are good or small, independent shops.

I can't recommend any trainers from personal experience as I supinate so need neutral trainers and love my Mizunos.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I really like my sauconys. I also do well in New Balance but end up always going back to the sauconys. If you can, find a running specialist store and have someone evaluate you for the best shoes for your foot and stance.





Dogless said:


> I definitely go for a gait analysis - UpandRunning are good or small, independent shops.
> 
> I can't recommend any trainers from personal experience as I supinate so need neutral trainers and love my Mizunos.


Thanks both, I'll look for somewhere near me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

I only started running in October. Before then it was 16 years previously when I was last at school.

I started running using the NHS couch to 5k and found this worked well for me. At first I found it really hard but its surprising how quickly your stamina and fitness improves in such a short space of time. 

I've been running on a treadmill up until recently as felt embarrassed running outside but now my fitness has improved so has my confidence.

Recently I've been running with the dogs along the river and what a huge difference the company of my dogs, the fresh air and the sounds of flowing water, boats & birds etc make with the silence in-between of just the crunch of gravel beneath your feet. I don't think I want to run on a treadmill again.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

MLB said:


> I only started running in October. Before then it was 16 years previously when I was last at school.
> 
> I started running using the NHS couch to 5k and found this worked well for me. At first I found it really hard but its surprising how quickly your stamina and fitness improves in such a short space of time.
> 
> ...


Once I started running outside the idea of running on a treadmill horrifies me haha. Part of the fun for me is planning routes and thinking up exciting ones and enjoying the scenery  
Nothing wrong with treadmills mind, I ran on them solid for 4-5 years, just wouldn't go back now.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Once I started running outside the idea of running on a treadmill horrifies me haha. Part of the fun for me is planning routes and thinking up exciting ones and enjoying the scenery
> Nothing wrong with treadmills mind, I ran on them solid for 4-5 years, just wouldn't go back now.


I dislike treadmills too but will go on them if it's far too icy to run or if I want to do some interval training at specific speeds etc. That said I haven't been on one for two years as I no longer compete, just run for pleasure.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh the joys of aching muscles after running  lol. 

I'm doing it for the sake of my own health. I completed my 3rd run this morning (a distance of 3.21km)  Now I'm resting before I jet off to work this afternoon


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> Oh the joys of aching muscles after running  lol.
> 
> I'm doing it for the sake of my own health. I completed my 3rd run this morning (a distance of 3.21km)  Now I'm resting before I jet off to work this afternoon


Well done, it will get far easier, honest .


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Getting fed up coming home covered in mud lol, dogs covered as w ell  even on the less muddy trails its a nightmare ! My trail shoes look like two blocks of mud on my feet, think I might need to invest in some more aggressive shoes to cope with the mud, any recommendations ? My current ones are New Balance which are very comfy but my big toe has started to poke through the mesh. My road shoes are Mizunos. Have seen some good deals on other makes, I.e Adidas Kanadia, Innov8 which look fab just a bit dubious buying without trying on and having to send them back etc


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Getting fed up coming home covered in mud lol, dogs covered as w ell  even on the less muddy trails its a nightmare ! My trail shoes look like two blocks of mud on my feet, think I might need to invest in some more aggressive shoes to cope with the mud, any recommendations ? My current ones are New Balance which are very comfy but my big toe has started to poke through the mesh. My road shoes are Mizunos. Have seen some good deals on other makes, I.e Adidas Kanadia, Innov8 which look fab just a bit dubious buying without trying on and having to send them back etc


I always swore by Salomon but my last two pairs fell apart very quickly, so I use Mizuno Wave Ascends now and absolutely love them. My road shoes are Mizunos too. The Wave Ascends are far less stiff than many off road shoes and you have a nice balance between feeling the ground and being responsive and between being stiff enough to be protective. They are very bright though!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

I would love to go off-road, but I really struggle with weak ankles. We have some fabulous hiking trails all around us and some would be really fun to run, but I cant seem to get my ankles (and feet) to cooperate. Any ideas on how to strengthen them?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I would love to go off-road, but I really struggle with weak ankles. We have some fabulous hiking trails all around us and some would be really fun to run, but I cant seem to get my ankles (and feet) to cooperate. Any ideas on how to strengthen them?


You could get a physio to show you proprioception type stuff - lots of standing on one leg!!!

Today we did this....I'll give the usual warning about battling through bogs, over and under fallen trees, negotiating tree routes and running on rough, hilly terrain first...it looks slow and for road running clearly is but it's not too bad for trail running I don't think....Untitled by RidgebackKR at Garmin Connect - Details

We had a pause to talk to a forestry worker - we don't usually see a soul, very unusual!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

12 miles ! Jeez I'm a mere beginner compared to you, longest I've run is around 8 miles. Respect to you ! I only did a 5k today !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> 12 miles ! Jeez I'm a mere beginner compared to you, longest I've run is around 8 miles. Respect to you ! I only did a 5k today !


It was lovely, I adore hills - no idea why .


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

Dogless said:


> You could get a physio to show you proprioception type stuff - lots of standing on one leg!!!
> 
> Today we did this....I'll give the usual warning about battling through bogs, over and under fallen trees, negotiating tree routes and running on rough, hilly terrain first...it looks slow and for road running clearly is but it's not too bad for trail running I don't think....Untitled by RidgebackKR at Garmin Connect - Details
> 
> We had a pause to talk to a forestry worker - we don't usually see a soul, very unusual!


Oh that looks gorgeous! 
Yeah, we have some beautiful state parks that we hike in, and were right in the foothills of the Appalachian mountains so some really pretty hikes, but running in them would be fun too.
By a physio do you mean physical therapist? Theyre really expensive and I doubt insurance would pay. I am going to start a yoga class and that should help shouldnt it? 
(The class was supposed to start tonight, but weve had 5 flakes of snow, so the whole state has shut down and everything is closed  Slight contrast to my Colorado days LOL!)



Bellaboo1 said:


> 12 miles ! Jeez I'm a mere beginner compared to you, longest I've run is around 8 miles. Respect to you ! I only did a 5k today !


 Ah but your 5K is more than all those folks sitting on the sofa!  
I only did 4 miles this morning, but going to do a brisk walk in a bit - still trying to get that stupid knee from stiffening up...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Oh that looks gorgeous!
> Yeah, we have some beautiful state parks that we hike in, and were right in the foothills of the Appalachian mountains so some really pretty hikes, but running in them would be fun too.
> By a physio do you mean physical therapist? Theyre really expensive and I doubt insurance would pay. I am going to start a yoga class and that should help shouldnt it?
> (The class was supposed to start tonight, but weve had 5 flakes of snow, so the whole state has shut down and everything is closed  Slight contrast to my Colorado days LOL!)
> ...


Yes, meant physiotherapist / physical therapist. The yoga will no doubt help your core stability which is a real bonus but for ankles there's all sorts can be done with wobble boards etc. You could Google ankle exercises?


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Well done, it will get far easier, honest .


Really glad to hear that 

Tomorrow and Thursday are our rest days and OH is adamant we have them. However,I'm dying to get out there and 'exercise' so I have suggested going on a long walk instead :lol: He ain't amused!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

xgemma86x said:


> Really glad to hear that
> 
> Tomorrow and Thursday are our rest days and OH is adamant we have them. However,I'm dying to get out there and 'exercise' so I have suggested going on a long walk instead :lol: He ain't amused!


I'd rest from running but don't see what harm a walk can do .


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

What is a good warm up to do before a run?

I brought my new trainers yesterday following gait analysis. £104!!!

I used to just go straight into road running but so want my knee to be ok, so new trainers and a new start. 

Any ideas??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> What is a good warm up to do before a run?
> 
> I brought my new trainers yesterday following gait analysis. £104!!!
> 
> ...


Just starting with a brisk walk, then slow jog I would think and add some stuff in maybe like heel kicks / knee lifts. TBH on the roads I just go straight into an easy run and just put more pace on as my body starts to feel warmer and more comfortable. The first 5 minutes is like a roll call of injuries past and present and then they ease off!! There is very little evidence that stretching pre run helps and a fair bit to say that it may increase injury risk.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I went for my first run this evening, 2 miles and I could have gone further which I am pleased with  I have never run as part of a club or group before but actually they set a nice, easy pace and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I went for my first run this evening, 2 miles and I could have gone further which I am pleased with  I have never run as part of a club or group before but actually they set a nice, easy pace and I really enjoyed it.


Fabulous :thumbsup:. Always best to stop whilst you feel you can do more . Well, usually!!!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it Aurelie - I've never run as part of a club before either as I'd worry about the pace, but glad it was good for you :thumbsup:

Such a nice evening for a run this evening - wish I could've gone!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks both, it was a lovely evening for it - we ran along the beach although thankfully not on the sand!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Still nursing that ITB band, did a brisk 3 mile walk this morning, 3 miles on the elliptical this afternoon, and my first yoga class ever tonight. 

LOVED the yoga! Loved it! Felt awesome and got some muscles stretched that I never get loosened up. Really hope the yoga helps the running. Im due to do 10 miles this weekend, cant wait to see how the knee holds up


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Still nursing that ITB band, did a brisk 3 mile walk this morning, 3 miles on the elliptical this afternoon, and my first yoga class ever tonight.
> 
> LOVED the yoga! Loved it! Felt awesome and got some muscles stretched that I never get loosened up. Really hope the yoga helps the running. Im due to do 10 miles this weekend, cant wait to see how the knee holds up


I've always wanted to try yoga but always felt too embarrassed for some reason! Sounds like you enjoyed it - be interesting to see if it helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

lupie said:


> I've always wanted to try yoga but always felt too embarrassed for some reason! Sounds like you enjoyed it - be interesting to see if it helps


I was totally embarrassed! Well, more like self-conscious. But it was a very small group, all women, and they were incredibly welcoming and the instructor was very kind and could tell when I was confused with some of the posed and just came over and helped me individually. It was really pleasant.

Going back this morning then going to shoot for my long run afterwards. Wish me knee behave luck!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope that knee behaves :hand:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope all went well. ITB problems are so bloody frustrating .


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Managed the 10 miles with minimal issues, SO happy! I walked the gravel parts and a couple downhills just to be on the safe side, and still managed the whole thing in 2 hrs 12 minutes so I&#8217;m pretty happy. Yay for yoga, I think this may be the answer for me! Woo hoo!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Managed the 10 miles with minimal issues, SO happy! I walked the gravel parts and a couple downhills just to be on the safe side, and still managed the whole thing in 2 hrs 12 minutes so Im pretty happy. Yay for yoga, I think this may be the answer for me! Woo hoo!


Not bad :thumbup:.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay, now I have a bra question 

My basic compression sports bra works fine for running, but with all the stretching in yoga, it rides up leaving me with the oh so attractive 4 lump look.
Do I just need a new, less stretched out bra, or do I need a different style? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

I should add that no, my basic compression bra does not work fine for running. Make that running long distances. Have a lovely rub/chafe from the chest band piece from last Saturday's run. Which was even more fun since I had a mammogram on Monday. I always wonder what the techs think when they see stuff like that 

Going bra shopping today. Guess I'm going to have to shell out some cash for a nicer bra!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I rate Shock Absorbers run specific ones. I have never had any rubbing etc. Or this one Buy Triumph Tri Action Extreme Sports Bra at Newitts.com is the dog's danglies. I am a 34DD if that helps!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I would love to go off-road, but I really struggle with weak ankles. We have some fabulous hiking trails all around us and some would be really fun to run, but I cant seem to get my ankles (and feet) to cooperate. Any ideas on how to strengthen them?


I was the same, my ankles are very dodgy, so didn't dare do off road - once I tentatively tried, I found it really strengthens them, and you are concentrating on where you put your feet, so actually less likely to flip your ankle. Grass is my nemesis though, won't run on it, and walk very carefully - you can't see the potholes!



Dogless said:


> You could get a physio to show you proprioception type stuff - lots of standing on one leg!!!
> 
> Today we did this....I'll give the usual warning about battling through bogs, over and under fallen trees, negotiating tree routes and running on rough, hilly terrain first...it looks slow and for road running clearly is but it's not too bad for trail running I don't think....Untitled by RidgebackKR at Garmin Connect - Details
> 
> We had a pause to talk to a forestry worker - we don't usually see a soul, very unusual!


I cannot say that word - proprio thingy! It's a big problem for me (ms, yawn ), to put my feet together in yoga I have to look at them, or I end up with one in front. If I'm tired I literally walk into walls, doorways....my dogs are brilliant at dodging me! Yoga balances are brilliant, as is the wobble board. I keep the wobble board in the kitchen, use it while the kettle is boiling. 



ouesi said:


> Still nursing that ITB band, did a brisk 3 mile walk this morning, 3 miles on the elliptical this afternoon, and my first yoga class ever tonight.
> 
> LOVED the yoga! Loved it! Felt awesome and got some muscles stretched that I never get loosened up. Really hope the yoga helps the running. Im due to do 10 miles this weekend, cant wait to see how the knee holds up


It's a wonderful feeling, relaxed but energetic, how your body should feel if we didn't live such unnatural lives. 
I'm sure yoga will help running, it's a lifeline to me - in the last six weeks I've gone nearly bonkers, but online yoga has kept me sane and moving, as well as regaining flexibility and strength. I used to see yoga as something I did to relax after a hard day at work, a mental relief. Now it's a vital physical therapy to me, and running is what I do for my mind!

The jury is still out on what kind of fracture I had, as the last doc I saw said it was definitely a break....who cares, I have clearance to run!
Ran 2 miles the other day, leg is fine......running starts here! 
Perfect timing for Minnie pup, she can build up to longer runs with me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

myshkin said:


> The jury is still out on what kind of fracture I had, as the last doc I saw said it was definitely a break....who cares, I have clearance to run!
> Ran 2 miles the other day, leg is fine......running starts here!
> Perfect timing for Minnie pup, she can build up to longer runs with me.


Yay myshkin!! Youre back to running! Woo hoo!

Yes, Ive noticed how weak my ankles are doing balance work in yoga. I did class #3 last night, and my balance is definitely awful, but hopefully will get better as I continue with yoga - which Im definitely going to do, I see running and yoga as hugely complimentary to each other, and I really do feel fantastic after class 

Bra shopping never did happen yesterday in the tightly packed schedule. Gonna shoot for today. Dogless, you are all woman LOL! Im a 34 too, but basically an A. I buy Bs sometimes feeling hopeful, but really, Im an A LOL! Even when I was nursing twins, and producing 16ounces of milk at a go, I barely got to a C 
Which is why I never really bothered with anything special in the bra department, I dont really need the support. But I do need a more moisture wicking material or anti-chafing or something...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yay myshkin!! Youre back to running! Woo hoo!
> 
> Yes, Ive noticed how weak my ankles are doing balance work in yoga. I did class #3 last night, and my balance is definitely awful, but hopefully will get better as I continue with yoga - which Im definitely going to do, I see running and yoga as hugely complimentary to each other, and I really do feel fantastic after class
> 
> ...


In that case, Sportjock do some awesome bra tops, really soft, no chafing at all. Used to wear them in the sandy places I went on company holidays to!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

Bra update: Champion womens freedom racer back - LOVE it! Medium impact bra but at my size thats really all I need. Super soft material, no chafing, and excellent moisture wicking.

Running update: Need to do 12 miles this weekend, OHs schedule got changed last minute, so now Im trying to figure out when I can go without leaving the kids home alone for 2+ hours....


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I rate Shock Absorbers run specific ones. I have never had any rubbing etc. Or this one Buy Triumph Tri Action Extreme Sports Bra at Newitts.com is the dog's danglies. I am a 34DD if that helps!!


That's a really good price for a good bra, I need to invest in a new one, sorry if tmi but boobs started feeling a bit sore until I realised its my sports bra ! I'm not happy haven't been running for about 3 weeks now and missing it, have had a chest infectionand have had trouble breathing so looks like I'm going to have to take it slow and build up again which is a pain in the bum. In fact I have lost my mojo a bit, even reading my running mag today didn't inspire me like it usually does, I need a kick up the jacksy !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> That's a really good price for a good bra, I need to invest in a new one, sorry if tmi but boobs started feeling a bit sore until I realised its my sports bra ! I'm not happy haven't been running for about 3 weeks now and missing it, have had a chest infectionand have had trouble breathing so looks like I'm going to have to take it slow and build up again which is a pain in the bum. In fact I have lost my mojo a bit, even reading my running mag today didn't inspire me like it usually does, I need a kick up the jacksy !


You know that it will grab you again once you have the first week's runs back under your belt .


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You know that it will grab you again once you have the first week's runs back under your belt .


I'm sure you are right just need to get off my backside and do it ! Thank you - just read your blog, sounds like we have things in common, I especially liked "Mother Nature" - one of the reasons I took up running and kept it up is because of the way its makes me feel alive, I often smile to myself as I'm jumpinh over tree roots and kicking up the leaves when running on a trail !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> I'm sure you are right just need to get off my backside and do it ! Thank you - just read your blog, sounds like we have things in common, I especially liked "Mother Nature" - one of the reasons I took up running and kept it up is because of the way its makes me feel alive, I often smile to myself as I'm jumpinh over tree roots and kicking up the leaves when running on a trail !


Yes! Odd how a good 16 miles or so on a trail seems fine and I look forward to it, yet can feel long on a pavement!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

Bellaboo1 said:


> That's a really good price for a good bra, I need to invest in a new one, sorry if tmi but boobs started feeling a bit sore until I realised its my sports bra ! I'm not happy haven't been running for about 3 weeks now and missing it, have had a chest infectionand have had trouble breathing so looks like I'm going to have to take it slow and build up again which is a pain in the bum. In fact I have lost my mojo a bit, even reading my running mag today didn't inspire me like it usually does, I need a kick up the jacksy !


LOL! No kick up the jacksy but I know youll get that mojo back. I took nearly 7 years off running but finally got back in to it, 3 weeks is nothing 
Hope you feel better. Those chest infections can be nasty


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

ouesi said:


> LOL! No kick up the jacksy but I know youll get that mojo back. I took nearly 7 years off running but finally got back in to it, 3 weeks is nothing
> Hope you feel better. Those chest infections can be nasty


Aww thank you x


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Yes! Odd how a good 16 miles or so on a trail seems fine and I look forward to it, yet can feel long on a pavement!!!


Nowhere near the 16 mile stage unfortunately more like 8 on a good day lol but yes so much more enjoyable when its trees etc and not concrete expanse spreading out before you !


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

Just did 13 miles in 3 hours 2 minutes, which included a return back to the house to change shirts (sweaty cotton shirt on a chilly morning wasnt working), pee and grab a granola bar. 
Pretty excited that a) my knee did not hurt one single time, and b) I know I *can* do the half in 3 hours or less. 

Now for a big bowl of oatmeal


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Right, my 10k is on April 5th and I haven't run since January. 

Go go back to fitness (without any injuries) plan!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck getting back out there lupie .

Well 21 miles in 3:30 this morning so just nice and steady training for my 100km mad race in May .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Good luck getting back out there lupie .
> 
> Well 21 miles in 3:30 this morning so just nice and steady training for my 100km mad race in May .


I read that as 21 miles AT 3:30 this morning and I thought  But 21 miles still, 

What's the 100km race you're doing?

My bro did the Himalayas 100 a few years back and it looked incredible.

Hoping to run today. Will be tiny as I don't want to ease slowly in, especially as I use minimalist running shoes.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> I read that as 21 miles AT 3:30 this morning and I thought  But 21 miles still,
> 
> What's the 100km race you're doing?
> 
> ...


This The Causeway Crossing | event organisation | 26Extreme event management to raise money for Macmillan Cancer Support (link in my sig ).


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> This The Causeway Crossing | event organisation | 26Extreme event management to raise money for Macmillan Cancer Support (link in my sig ).


Just seen your plug in WAYWO 

Looks bliddy amazing - hat off to you! I will donate later of course. :yesnod:


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, here is where I _was_ (note emphasis on past tense!):

- Able to run 5-10k daily with longer weekend runs. Weights, swimming, and generally very healthy.

Then,

Unknown to me, I developed asthma. The first I really knew about it was when I developed walking pneumonia. Four rounds of antiobiotics and several courses of steroids later, I was able to breathe. Then came the asthma diagnosis.

It wiped me out to the point where walking for an hour or so felt like an achievement. Now, it is very much under control, but ...

I am two stone heavier, and quite down about having to start all over again. I don't even know where to begin. But then, I must, since I spent much of my twenties running everywhere (I'm 32). So ...

I began a beginner's 10k plan last week. And I do mean beginners. Think. 10 mins run/walk around the block in the first few weeks. I've got a dog running belt and have tested it out. It's going good! I haven't needed my inhaler after these little excursions either.

So, cautiously joining this thread, and impressed by everyone else


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I've just got back up to 10k after a few months off with a bad knee. 

Went for the gait analysis and got new trainers. Done a couple of sessions of physio and now I seem to be fixed 

George your distance is bloody impressive! X


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Barcode said:


> I began a beginner's 10k plan last week. And I do mean beginners. Think. 10 mins run/walk around the block in the first few weeks. I've got a dog running belt and have tested it out. It's going good! I haven't needed my inhaler after these little excursions either.
> 
> So, cautiously joining this thread, and impressed by everyone else


That sounds likes a damn good start to me! :yesnod:

My start - 4.2km in 28 minutes. Feels so small and measly and slow.  My ankles hurt part way in so that was no surprise.

Will find out tomorrow how my knees fared!!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I am very cautiously joining this - although I think my pathetic attempts at moving at a slightly faster pace can hardly be described as running
But, I am overweight, unfit and realised that I need to do something about it. I also have exercise induced asthma (recently diagnosed) which doesn't help but I will never get fit or lose weight if I keep making excuses.
So, I invested in a copy of "running made easy", a decent pair of trainers and a good sports bra and started on Monday morning (I decided to do this in the mornings when walking my dog as it is still dark and I am not likely to see anybody). I actually really enjoyed it  I am hopelessly unfit but I managed the small amount of running without actually dying and the dog loved it too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

Barcode said:


> Well, here is where I _was_ (note emphasis on past tense!):
> 
> - Able to run 5-10k daily with longer weekend runs. Weights, swimming, and generally very healthy.
> 
> ...


Barcode, I was in a similar boat. I had to have my thyroid removed in 2009. Because of how it had grown around my neck structures, I ended up with some nerve damage in my neck that caused me major issues  had to re-learn to talk, swallow, and yep, breathe. For the longest time, whenever I exerted myself, my throat would catch like it feels when youre about to cry. Not asthma, but same idea. 
I basically let myself go and ended up gaining a ton of weight. (Trying to get thyroid hormone levels regulated helped with the weight gain too.)

I used to be so active, running, swimming, hiking, riding horses competitively, and here I was in a body I didnt recognize. 
Long story short, in March of 2013 I decided enough is enough and I was going to do something to rebuild my fitness. I had always walked the dogs, so I started by picking up the pace (enough that the great dane had to trot), then I started adding distance. 
I cut the crap food from my diet and slowly but surely I started losing weight and breathing easier. Im finally back to a body that acts and feels much more recognizable to me. I can run without gasping for breath, I have my energy back, I feel like me again. Last summer I looked up half marathons, found one nearby, and set a goal to be able to run it. Its in 2 weeks 

Listen, if I can do it, you can do it! Its a process, it takes time, but its SO worth it!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I basically let myself go and ended up gaining a ton of weight. (Trying to get thyroid hormone levels regulated helped with the weight gain too.)


That thyroid thing sounds quite serious. Glad you are on the mend now. I suppose when something health wise happens when you were in otherwise good health, it's a massive shock and easy to become despondent about not being able to sustain previous levels of activity.



> here I was in a body I didnt recognize.


This is it exactly. Clothes are tight, but I have a mental thing about buying the next size up. I feel much weaker. I'd love to join the gym again (used to go, but with two dogs and a thesis to finish, 'me' time may not be feasible given the expense!), but for now, I am going outdoors as much as I can as can incorporate it into dog stuff too.

As part of my annual screening for a familial condition, I had to have routine BP and weight check the other week. Dismayed to discover BP is on the high end of normal and resting heart rate of 76. Was 90/60 with 50 HR at rest. I want this sort of fitness back. I also don't recall feeling so anxious all the time either. Mental benefits are massive.

Half marathon a LONG way off! But, have found something called the Wolf Run:

The Wolf Run - Running Wild - Mud Run - Trail Run - Obstacle Run - 10k run across raw natural terrain, including open countryside, woodland, lakes & thick mud

10K muddy obstacle-type run. Maybe we could get a PF wolf pack together for the winter one ?!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am really impressed with everyone who's starting back out - really take my hat off to you all . I remember getting back to it after my shoulder ops and then breaking my bloody back - takes some grit and determination so I am mentally urging you all on .

Wolf Run looks good - nice goal Barcode!!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's a question - what do you all do to warm up/do you warm up? 

I've never really warmed up before a run - I always think that the first 10mins or so is almost a warm up in itself. But now I'm starting back at it I really don't want to risk any injury and always heard that proper warm up and cool downs help that. 

I've also always been taught dynamic warm ups and leave stretching for cool downs. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

lupie said:


> Here's a question - what do you all do to warm up/do you warm up?
> 
> I've never really warmed up before a run - I always think that the first 10mins or so is almost a warm up in itself. But now I'm starting back at it I really don't want to risk any injury and always heard that proper warm up and cool downs help that.
> 
> ...


The road out of my house is a half mile of rutted gravel road uphill. I walk that and call it my warm up. 
I'm really bad about not cooling down. I usually just jump in the shower.

I've recently started yoga, and that has helped prevent and cure injuries more than anything. Just 2 or 3 times a week, and I'm good to go.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I've recently started yoga, and that has helped prevent and cure injuries more than anything. Just 2 or 3 times a week, and I'm good to go.


Thanks, I really must try yoga!

Did my 2nd run yesterday - was slower than the first :yikes: I think perhaps I didn't leave it long enough between runs, but the weather was SO nice I just had to get out :laugh:

Did 5.6k. In 42 minutes :eek6:  I don't seem to be aching too much today. I don't think I actually have the time to run until Friday potentially now, so at least I can rest up fully.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

lupie said:


> Thanks, I really must try yoga!
> 
> Did my 2nd run yesterday - was slower than the first :yikes: I think perhaps I didn't leave it long enough between runs, but the weather was SO nice I just had to get out :laugh:
> 
> Did 5.6k. In 42 minutes :eek6:  I don't seem to be aching too much today. I don't think I actually have the time to run until Friday potentially now, so at least I can rest up fully.


Hey that time sounds good to me! Very good! And not aching is good too! Yay you!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Did a training run for my 100km race today. Ran part of the actual route. It was muddy, grassy, stony, sandy. Had stiles, gates, bridges, scrambling and wading. I managed 25.3 miles with 3500ft of elevation (and three good falls!! ) at a nice steady pace in 5:10 so I am really chuffed. Much faster than I had expected to complete and still have fresh legs and plenty in the tank :thumbsup:. Sorry for the boast  but I am so pleased.







Watch your step!!



Seeing the sun up


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Did a training run for my 100km race today. Ran part of the actual route. It was muddy, grassy, stony, sandy. Had stiles, gates, bridges, scrambling and wading. I managed 25.3 miles with 3500ft of elevation (and three good falls!! ) at a nice steady pace in 5:10 so I am really chuffed. Much faster than I had expected to complete and still have fresh legs and plenty in the tank :thumbsup:. Sorry for the boast  but I am so pleased.


That is fantastic! Im so impressed!!

Ive always loved the longer distances, and would love to work up to ultras, but one baby step at a time  And trail running is TOUGH! My next goal after this half and maybe a couple more, is a challenging half marathon trail run at a state park near us. https://campcrofthalfmarathon.wordpress.com/course-information/

Did 8 miles this morning averaging a 12.5 minute mile if my calculations are right. I wasnt pushing it at all, so my goal of finishing the half in less than 3 hours is sounding totally doable!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> That is fantastic! Im so impressed!!
> 
> Ive always loved the longer distances, and would love to work up to ultras, but one baby step at a time  And trail running is TOUGH! My next goal after this half and maybe a couple more, is a challenging half marathon trail run at a state park near us. https://campcrofthalfmarathon.wordpress.com/course-information/
> 
> Did 8 miles this morning averaging a 12.5 minute mile if my calculations are right. I wasnt pushing it at all, so my goal of finishing the half in less than 3 hours is sounding totally doable!


Thank you! Sounds like you're right on track too :thumbsup: .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh wow Dogless that is STUNNING. I think I'd be too busy looking at the scenery and not at where my feet are going :eek6:

Good job ouesi and Dogless  one day my 5ks will grow to be 8 miles....

I much prefer trail running over road running. I like choosing where I'm going to run and enjoying the scenery and the unpredictability of it all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

lupie said:


> Oh wow Dogless that is STUNNING. I think I'd be too busy looking at the scenery and not at where my feet are going :eek6:
> 
> Good job ouesi and Dogless  one day my 5ks will grow to be 8 miles....
> 
> I much prefer trail running over road running. I like choosing where I'm going to run and enjoying the scenery and the unpredictability of it all.


Hey, this time last year, I couldnt run a quarter of a mile. Its amazing how quickly your body reaches towards better fitness. Though, like an idiot, I spent an hour bouncing at a trampoline park in addition to the 8 miles this morning, now my feet are throbbing!

I LOVE trail running, but I suck at it! I feel like Im always slipping and sliding on the gravel and dirt. I do love the hills though. Flat running is very monotonous to me, and it seems to wear me out more, hills break things up nicely. Im lucky that my usual route has some good hills on it, its on pavement, but its a back country road with farm pastures and woods on either side, a few houses. We rarely even see a car, though plenty of curious cows LOL.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Hey, this time last year, I couldnt run a quarter of a mile. Its amazing how quickly your body reaches towards better fitness. Though, like an idiot, I spent an hour bouncing at a trampoline park in addition to the 8 miles this morning, now my feet are throbbing!
> 
> I LOVE trail running, but I suck at it! I feel like Im always slipping and sliding on the gravel and dirt. I do love the hills though. Flat running is very monotonous to me, and it seems to wear me out more, hills break things up nicely. Im lucky that my usual route has some good hills on it, its on pavement, but its a back country road with farm pastures and woods on either side, a few houses. We rarely even see a car, though plenty of curious cows LOL.


I adore hills too! I have found the stronger my core and the more fat I can drop (currently doing this - again ) the better my balance!! And a trampoline park?:eek6: Sounds like fun!!


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been following this thread and my goodness, I am so envious! I used to be a keen runner but had one injury after another leading to a diagnosis of hypermobility syndrome. After much research I have invested in some physio equipment and have contacted a specialist physiotherapist. I am hoping with the right training I will be able to get back into it


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

lotlot said:


> I've been following this thread and my goodness, I am so envious! I used to be a keen runner but had one injury after another leading to a diagnosis of hypermobility syndrome. After much research I have invested in some physio equipment and have contacted a specialist physiotherapist. I am hoping with the right training I will be able to get back into it


Ooh good luck! We've got lots of people coming back from various injuries or lapses etc here. 

I've got had a dodgy knee since the age of 12 - 3 operations later and it's still dodgy :thumbdown:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Ooh good luck! We've got lots of people coming back from various injuries or lapses etc here.
> 
> I've got had a dodgy knee since the age of 12 - 3 operations later and it's still dodgy :thumbdown:


True! I am a catalogue of broken and surgically fixed body parts :laugh:.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> True! I am a catalogue of broken and surgically fixed body parts :laugh:.


Maybe between us all we have enough working body parts to create a functioning human? :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Maybe between us all we have enough working body parts to create a functioning human? :lol:


I am shot, totally shot. Hoping that surgical techniques and prosthetic joints advance massively within the next few decades .


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am hoping i haven't bitten off more than I can chew here, I am on week five of my beginners running club sessions and we are averaging around 3.5 miles per run. However the Thursday clashes with my children's swimming classes, so tonight I am having a go at the regular group instead - average is 5.5 miles, at a faster pace than I am used to. Wish me luck 

I have also put in for my first 10k run in March.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lotlot said:


> I've been following this thread and my goodness, I am so envious! I used to be a keen runner but had one injury after another leading to a diagnosis of hypermobility syndrome. After much research I have invested in some physio equipment and have contacted a specialist physiotherapist. I am hoping with the right training I will be able to get back into it


Good luck


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lupie said:


> Here's a question - what do you all do to warm up/do you warm up?
> 
> I've never really warmed up before a run - I always think that the first 10mins or so is almost a warm up in itself. But now I'm starting back at it I really don't want to risk any injury and always heard that proper warm up and cool downs help that.
> 
> ...


I am horribly lazy at stuff like this, I class the beginning of my run as the warm up and bar a couple of stretches at the end I tend to hop in the bath straight after and try and kid myself that the warm water is really good for my muscles


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I am hoping i haven't bitten off more than I can chew here, I am on week five of my beginners running club sessions and we are averaging around 3.5 miles per run. However the Thursday clashes with my children's swimming classes, so tonight I am having a go at the regular group instead - average is 5.5 miles, at a faster pace than I am used to. Wish me luck
> 
> I have also put in for my first 10k run in March.


Best of luck tonight; I am certain you'll do well . Good to have an event to aim for too!


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> True! I am a catalogue of broken and surgically fixed body parts :laugh:.


How do you all continue to run with injuries? I'm always terrified of causing more damage when I feel pain and stop  do you fight through, take NSAID's?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I am hoping i haven't bitten off more than I can chew here, I am on week five of my beginners running club sessions and we are averaging around 3.5 miles per run. However the Thursday clashes with my children's swimming classes, so tonight I am having a go at the regular group instead - average is 5.5 miles, at a faster pace than I am used to. Wish me luck
> 
> I have also put in for my first 10k run in March.


Good luck for tonight - let us know how it goes! 
I've got my 10k in April, but I think you might be doing a lot better than me 



Dogless said:


> I am shot, totally shot. Hoping that surgical techniques and prosthetic joints advance massively within the next few decades .


I'm holding out for a bionic knee myself


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lotlot said:


> How do you all continue to run with injuries? I'm always terrified of causing more damage when I feel pain and stop  do you fight through, take NSAID's?


Well, I have been told I have a very high pain threshold which helps!! Otherwise for general aches and pains (torn meniscus, hyper mobile hips, shoulders, bit of debris in ankle) I ignore really unless they gain in intensity when I take notice and back off a bit - like my left ITB occasionally fires a shot or two across the bows and I listen :laugh:. For the prolapsed discs, no discs and old vertebral fractures I have stuff to combat the neurological pain (or lack of, like reduced feeling in my feet) which I take religiously. Core stability is key to good balance and in really helping my back pain and any body control stuff like pilates is amazingly helpful. I have found the stronger I get the more stable my injuries are, which makes sense. Any proprioception encouraging exercise is great.

Hubby worries and goes mad but I will not have regrets. He thinks I will be in a wheelchair or under the surgeon's knife earlier than I will be anyway.and he might be right but there's risk in everything we do isn't there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

lotlot said:


> How do you all continue to run with injuries? I'm always terrified of causing more damage when I feel pain and stop  do you fight through, take NSAID's?


A general rule of thumb that I've heard (no idea how accurate it is), is that if it hurts while you run but not the rest of the day, you're probably okay.

My body is one of the older ones on this thread (I think ), and I have a lot of old injuries that rear their heads from time to time. Running is weird though, sometimes things will hurt initially then work themselves out as you continue running. Generally I hurt in random places all about my body for the first 2 or 3 miles LOL. But about 3 or 4 miles in everything kind of sorts itself out and I feel really good for the rest of the run. My legs will get tired and heavy, but not hurt. Blisters and foot stuff, rubbing and chafing, you just learn to deal with


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I ran 5.7 miles! It was a lot faster than I have run before and I struggled at about two miles but after than it was ok, so I am leaving the beginners group and joining the regular group 

Not sure how I am going to get up the stairs tonight...


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> A general rule of thumb that I've heard (no idea how accurate it is), is that if it hurts while you run but not the rest of the day, you're probably okay


I have heard this somewhere too - makes sense to me.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ouesi is it you that has taken up yoga to help with running? I saw this and thought it might be useful

Back On Pointe: Photo


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Aurelie said:


> Ouesi is it you that has taken up yoga to help with running? I saw this and thought it might be useful
> 
> Back On Pointe: Photo


Yep! That was me, and yes, yoga has been amazing to help with my aches and pains. Im convinced that pigeon pose (worked in to gently) is what cured my IT band issues.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I ran 5.7 miles! It was a lot faster than I have run before and I struggled at about two miles but after than it was ok, so I am leaving the beginners group and joining the regular group
> 
> Not sure how I am going to get up the stairs tonight...


Well done!!!! That's is fab  .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> A general rule of thumb that I've heard (no idea how accurate it is), is that if it hurts while you run but not the rest of the day, you're probably okay.
> 
> My body is one of the older ones on this thread (I think ), and I have a lot of old injuries that rear their heads from time to time. Running is weird though, sometimes things will hurt initially then work themselves out as you continue running. Generally I hurt in random places all about my body for the first 2 or 3 miles LOL. But about 3 or 4 miles in everything kind of sorts itself out and I feel really good for the rest of the run. My legs will get tired and heavy, but not hurt. Blisters and foot stuff, rubbing and chafing, you just learn to deal with


Yes - I get ankle pain when I run. I've been doing ankle strengthening exercises but it's quite bad for the first mile or so, and then dulls, and the often goes away completely. Sometimes it'll come back before the end, sometimes not. But it never continues after I've finished running, so I just see it as one of those "run through the pain" ones!



Aurelie said:


> I ran 5.7 miles! It was a lot faster than I have run before and I struggled at about two miles but after than it was ok, so I am leaving the beginners group and joining the regular group
> 
> Not sure how I am going to get up the stairs tonight...


Congrats!! That's amazing!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks both, my hips muscles really hurt this morning but I am going for a long walk over the cliffs soon which should loosen them up a bit. I looked like John Wayne on the school run


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lupie said:


> Yes - I get ankle pain when I run. I've been doing ankle strengthening exercises but it's quite bad for the first mile or so, and then dulls, and the often goes away completely. Sometimes it'll come back before the end, sometimes not. But it never continues after I've finished running, so I just see it as one of those "run through the pain" ones!
> D


Does an ankle support help?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Does an ankle support help?


You know, sounds stupid but I've never tried one. I will look into it along with my strengthening exercises, thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay... Half is Saturday! Starting to get nervous/excited and of course overthinking everything!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> You know, sounds stupid but I've never tried one. I will look into it along with my strengthening exercises, thanks :thumbup1:


I'd be careful with just putting a support on. If you can get a physio referral it may be best as the support obviously causes ramifications on other structures.



ouesi said:


> Okay... Half is Saturday! Starting to get
> nervous/excited and of course overthinking everything!


You will smash it out :thumbup:. Don't over think - simplicity is key. I reckon anyway and that is worth, erm, nothing .


----------



## scruffsntuffs (Feb 16, 2014)

Me duz a run every half moon flom de north to de south,get a gud adrenilin rush from it dough.


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

I run. Did the Great South Run in October in 2hrs and 9 minutes which I was chuffed with considering I was running into gale force winds most of the way round. 

I have decided that at the moment that distance is a little too much for me and I much prefer 10k. I'm not running as much at the moment though as it's netball season and I'm playing 2 or 3 times a week. 

There's an RNLI coastal 10K the weekend before GSR that I intend to enter in October this year. 

Goals at the moment are:
- get my 5k run down to 30minutes or less
- get back up to running 10 or more miles per week


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Okay... Half is Saturday! Starting to get nervous/excited and of course overthinking everything!


Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I ran last night - 3.5 miles, it was fine but it took me a few days to get over Monday so I took it easy. However I am back out on Monday and I know that there are some pretty big hills planned. I have also signed up for a half marathon in September


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well Ouesi today's the dayGood Luck and enjoy it :thumb up: .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I ran last night - 3.5 miles, it was fine but it took me a few days to get over Monday so I took it easy. However I am back out on Monday and I know that there are some pretty big hills planned. I have also signed up for a half marathon in September


Hills are my very favourite . Very exciting about the half too.

Last training session before today's rest day done yesterday; I was thinking how cruel it was for the mountain we slogged up and down yesterday to be on the route of the race so early on. It isn't the ascent but the terrain. Boggy no matter the time of year (worse yesterday as it rained so much the day before) and often enveloped in cloud. Still, at least I know my way down off it in bad visibility….touch wood! . Sports massage later, can't wait.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I did a run finally after about a month off due to chest infection. Only 5K but thought I'd go easy for a while until chest fully back to normal. Legs ached though next day even after that short distance, can't believe how little time it takes to lose fitness after a few weeks !


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Okay... Half is Saturday! Starting to get nervous/excited and of course overthinking everything!


Good luck for today I'm sure you will smash it like dogless says !


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I am hoping i haven't bitten off more than I can chew here, I am on week five of my beginners running club sessions and we are averaging around 3.5 miles per run. However the Thursday clashes with my children's swimming classes, so tonight I am having a go at the regular group instead - average is 5.5 miles, at a faster pace than I am used to. Wish me luck
> 
> I have also put in for my first 10k run in March.


How did it go ? How do you find the club ? I was thinking of joing a local club but I am a bit nervous in case they are much faster than me, I'm a plodder lol. Good for you entering the 10k it gives you a target to work to


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I ran 5.7 miles! It was a lot faster than I have run before and I struggled at about two miles but after than it was ok, so I am leaving the beginners group and joining the regular group
> 
> Not sure how I am going to get up the stairs tonight...


LOl well done !


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

ouesi said:


> The road out of my house is a half mile of rutted gravel road uphill. I walk that and call it my warm up.
> I'm really bad about not cooling down. I usually just jump in the shower.
> 
> I've recently started yoga, and that has helped prevent and cure injuries more than anything. Just 2 or 3 times a week, and I'm good to go.


I always jog for 10 mins to warm up then do some stretches, I think stretching before your muscles have warmed up does more harm than good. I do stretch at intervals in the run sometimes as well coz I get tight calves.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Did a training run for my 100km race today. Ran part of the actual route. It was muddy, grassy, stony, sandy. Had stiles, gates, bridges, scrambling and wading. I managed 25.3 miles with 3500ft of elevation (and three good falls!! ) at a nice steady pace in 5:10 so I am really chuffed. Much faster than I had expected to complete and still have fresh legs and plenty in the tank :thumbsup:. Sorry for the boast  but I am so pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W0W looks amazing ! We have a run here that goes along the white cliffs of dover I think its 50k, 100k bloody amazing I'm in awe ! Respect to you


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Hills are my very favourite . Very exciting about the half too.
> 
> Last training session before today's rest day done yesterday; I was thinking how cruel it was for the mountain we slogged up and down yesterday to be on the route of the race so early on. It isn't the ascent but the terrain. Boggy no matter the time of year (worse yesterday as it rained so much the day before) and often enveloped in cloud. Still, at least I know my way down off it in bad visibility.touch wood! . Sports massage later, can't wait.


Your training regime sounds amazing and very VERY hard! Will you be taking the dogs on all/part of the race?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bellaboo1 said:


> How did it go ? How do you find the club ? I was thinking of joing a local club but I am a bit nervous in case they are much faster than me, I'm a plodder lol. Good for you entering the 10k it gives you a target to work to


I really like running with a club, it makes me work a lot harder than I would on my own - a lot of them are doing The Grizzly this weekend so hearing them discuss their planning and training for that is very motivating. I slowed down at the end of Mondays run and one of the the Grizzly runners dropped back to keep me company, not only was the support greatly appreciated (I am only in my fifth week of running post children) but it was enough to get me moving faster so as not to hold her back. So far joining a club gets the thumbs up from me


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I really like running with a club, it makes me work a lot harder than I would on my own - a lot of them are doing The Grizzly this weekend so hearing them discuss their planning and training for that is very motivating. I slowed down at the end of Mondays run and one of the the Grizzly runners dropped back to keep me company, not only was the support greatly appreciated (I am only in my fifth week of running post children) but it was enough to get me moving faster so as not to hold her back. So far joining a club gets the thumbs up from me


That's fab thanks I will have to look into it


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

Dogless said:


> *Hills are my very favourite *. Very exciting about the half too.
> 
> Last training session before today's rest day done yesterday; I was thinking how cruel it was for the mountain we slogged up and down yesterday to be on the route of the race so early on. It isn't the ascent but the terrain. Boggy no matter the time of year (worse yesterday as it rained so much the day before) and often enveloped in cloud. Still, at least I know my way down off it in bad visibility.touch wood! . Sports massage later, can't wait.


Chichester half marathon is quite hilly...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> Your training regime sounds amazing and very VERY hard! Will you be taking the dogs on all/part of the race?


None of the race at all. Not my long runs on the actual route on Sundays either or in the mountains where I am doing my long run tomorrow. Hefting them over stiles, running along very narrow cliff paths close to the edge with loose livestock and soaring birds etc..recipe for death :scared:.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay! Finished the half in 2:37! Didnt walk any of it except for a potty break and a quick stop to get some gel and water around mile 8. (Havent figured out how to run and drink out of a cup yet LOL.)
Ended with a LONG up hill right before leveling out for the finish, and I even had some gas left to kick it up a notch towards the finish. Really excited! Gonna go look up the next one to sign up for


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Yay! Finished the half in 2:37! Didnt walk any of it except for a potty break and a quick stop to get some gel and water around mile 8. (Havent figured out how to run and drink out of a cup yet LOL.)
> Ended with a LONG up hill right before leveling out for the finish, and I even had some gas left to kick it up a notch towards the finish. Really excited! Gonna go look up the next one to sign up for


Well done!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

HUGE well done Ouesi!!!! Faster than you anticipated too?  . Running and cup drinking is impossible, I always just get the contents on my face.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Yay! Finished the half in 2:37! Didnt walk any of it except for a potty break and a quick stop to get some gel and water around mile 8. (Havent figured out how to run and drink out of a cup yet LOL.)
> Ended with a LONG up hill right before leveling out for the finish, and I even had some gas left to kick it up a notch towards the finish. Really excited! Gonna go look up the next one to sign up for


Fantastic well done !


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Dogless said:


> HUGE well done Ouesi!!!! Faster than you anticipated too?  . Running and cup drinking is impossible, I always just get the contents on my face.


WAY faster! The goal was 3 hours! Just checked results on-line and it was actually 2:35 chip time (I started way in the back).
I dont know if its because my training route is very hilly so slows me down, if it was race-day high, or just that I didnt figure my times right, but either way, Im thrilled.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless what's your nutrition plan for training ? Interested, of course I don't do anywhere near the mileage you do but having recently put loads of weight on despite running every day (before chest infection) I am having thyroid tests done to see if its anything to do with it but I am 6ft and 14.5 stone, I've never weighed that in my life. Finding it frustrating that I am the heaviest I've ever been despite running every day although admittedly I need to sort my diet out. Was thinking of doing a 7 day juice plan to kick start


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Dogless what's your nutrition plan for training ? Interested, of course I don't do anywhere near the mileage you do but having recently put loads of weight on despite running every day (before chest infection) I am having thyroid tests done to see if its anything to do with it but I am 6ft and 14.5 stone, I've never weighed that in my life. Finding it frustrating that I am the heaviest I've ever been despite running every day although admittedly I need to sort my diet out. Was thinking of doing a 7 day juice plan to kick start


Hi Bellaboo 
I know the question was for Dogless, but I wanted to answer too since I too have thyroid issues (well, not technically anymore, I had it removed), but I gained a TON of weight after the surgery. And yes, it is tremendously frustrating to struggle with your weight.

In the last year Ive lost a good 50 pounds. Running was a big part of it, but I think nutrition plays an even bigger role. Especially at the beginning when I was running shorter distances, you really cant depend on the running to take the weight off. It has to be the old fashioned input/output thing.

I tend to be a bit OCD about things and with two kiddos watching me, I did not want to get OCD about food. Initially all I did was add things. I added more salads, more fruit, more whole foods basically. As I added the more nourishing foods in, not only did I start feeling better, but there was less and less room left for junk. 
At one point I did keep a food diary just to get an idea of what I was eating and areas I could improve. I also did count calories for a while because I was losing weight faster than I felt I should, and actually made a point to ADD more calories.

Now, at this point, I do fine just paying attention to what Im eating, and listening to my body. Once those food addictions (and I think some of them are true addictions) are out of your system, your body really does have good wisdom. I got on the scale the other day and realized Ive lost about 5 more pounds this month (probably from the half training). Once your miles go up, the running does take the weight off, but I think thats not until you get to over 20 miles a week or something.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Yay! Finished the half in 2:37! Didnt walk any of it except for a potty break and a quick stop to get some gel and water around mile 8. (Havent figured out how to run and drink out of a cup yet LOL.)
> Ended with a LONG up hill right before leveling out for the finish, and I even had some gas left to kick it up a notch towards the finish. Really excited! Gonna go look up the next one to sign up for


Well done  that's brilliant!!

Well...I went out for my first run this morning. I only managed 2.5 miles as I managed to take a massive tumble when I tripped over uneven paving  I am now sporting very sore, swollen knees and hands. I'm feeling a little bit bruised 

I can only improve from here right?! Haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

lotlot said:


> Well done  that's brilliant!!
> 
> Well...I went out for my first run this morning. I only managed 2.5 miles as I managed to take a massive tumble when I tripped over uneven paving  I am now sporting very sore, swollen knees and hands. I'm feeling a little bit bruised
> 
> I can only improve from here right?! Haha


Oh that sucks! I love your attitude though  Yup, onwards and upwards! Take some arnica for the soreness, that should help.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Ouesi I am THRILLED for you! That's amazing! You must be bouncing off the walls! Very, very impressed!


Had my first run in a week today, the universe conspired for me not to have any time. Did 6km, 45mins. Annoys me how slow I am, but I hope I can improve on that.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Dogless what's your nutrition plan for training ? Interested, of course I don't do anywhere near the mileage you do but having recently put loads of weight on despite running every day (before chest infection) I am having thyroid tests done to see if its anything to do with it but I am 6ft and 14.5 stone, I've never weighed that in my life. Finding it frustrating that I am the heaviest I've ever been despite running every day although admittedly I need to sort my diet out. Was thinking of doing a 7 day juice plan to kick start


I think Ouesi answered well because she has experience of thyroid issues. I just eat healthily and lots of times throughout the day. I find it hard to get into too much detail as I have "ishoos" around control and restriction  . I try to eat fresh and clean and cook from scratch. I will say that I think people *way* overestimate the amount that they can eat to compensate for running. I am close enough into the race to be using recovery protein shakes etc and gels on the move as well as "real" food. I am not a lean mean machine - I am 5ft 7" and weigh around 59kg at present - I am currently trying to strip more fat to be lighter for the race but my six pack has reappeared so can't be far off as good as I am going to get!! If you have any specific questions I am happy to answer.

Today's run was mostly good. Legs (mostly) fine, nutrition fine (good lord those mini Soreen loaves are a GENIUS idea), lots left in tank, head fine after 31 miles of extremely difficult running in the Mourne Mountains. I say legs are mostly fine as at mile 8 knees met huge granite slab very hard indeed. I shouted and swore a lot and thought I'd really done some damage but after I stopped being a drama queen :frown2: realised that I could weight bear after a few sore steps so ran on :thumbup1:. My one leg of my tights had bits of knee sticking through and was soaked in blood so I just didn't look and separated tights from knee in the shower when I got home. Doozy of a cut, put fat and skin back roughly where they belonged and have applied huge dressing :thumbup1:. Have managed a full range of movement of the right knee so that is all OK too :thumbup1:.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Good grief Dogless!! Hope your knees are okay! Glad you know what youre doing in the wound department, yikes! Thats gonna be sore tomorrow 

Dont know about running, but hiking in the Mourne Mountains sounds heavenly to me  I am going to try a trail half marathon eventually, but I really am a chicken about falling, and its pretty much inevitable on trail runs. Im so impressed with people like you who are fearless like that 

There was a point in my life where I was much more fearless, I have some good scars from mountain biking, but now days my practical side kicks in and I wonder whos going to schlep kids back and forth and keep us in clean laundry if Im out of commission LOL!

Oh, and totally agree on overestimating caloric needs with running. I think the general figure is about 100 calories per mile? If youre running 2 or 3 miles, thats like a handful of nuts and a cup of yogurt. 

One thing Ive noticed though once you bump up the miles, is that those long runs kind of squelch your appetite. Yesterday I wasnt really hungry at all. I had to force myself to eat because I knew if I didnt, today I would be eating everything in sight which totally defeats any weight loss attempts.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I think Ouesi answered well because she has experience of thyroid issues. I just eat healthily and lots of times throughout the day. I find it hard to get into too much detail as I have "ishoos" around control and restriction  . I try to eat fresh and clean and cook from scratch. I will say that I think people *way* overestimate the amount that they can eat to compensate for running. I am close enough into the race to be using recovery protein shakes etc and gels on the move as well as "real" food. I am not a lean mean machine - I am 5ft 7" and weigh around 59kg at present - I am currently trying to strip more fat to be lighter for the race but my six pack has reappeared so can't be far off as good as I am going to get!! If you have any specific questions I am happy to answer.
> 
> Today's run was mostly good. Legs (mostly) fine, nutrition fine (good lord those mini Soreen loaves are a GENIUS idea), lots left in tank, head fine after 31 miles of extremely difficult running in the Mourne Mountains. I say legs are mostly fine as at mile 8 knees met huge granite slab very hard indeed. I shouted and swore a lot and thought I'd really done some damage but after I stopped being a drama queen :frown2: realised that I could weight bear after a few sore steps so ran on :thumbup1:. My one leg of my tights had bits of knee sticking through and was soaked in blood so I just didn't look and separated tights from knee in the shower when I got home. Doozy of a cut, put fat and skin back roughly where they belonged and have applied huge dressing :thumbup1:. Have managed a full range of movement of the right knee so that is all OK too :thumbup1:.


I don't know how you do it, I admire you very much, thanks for the nutrition bit. Think I just need to cut out the crap and eat more fruit and veg etc, common sense really just not much willpower at the moment. And you are right I think mentally the running just gives me an excuse to think I can eat more lol. And thanks ouesi for your advice x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Good grief Dogless!! Hope your knees are okay! Glad you know what you're doing in the wound department, yikes! That's gonna be sore tomorrow
> 
> Don't know about running, but hiking in the Mourne Mountains sounds heavenly to me  I am going to try a trail half marathon eventually, but I really am a chicken about falling, and it's pretty much inevitable on trail runs. I'm so impressed with people like you who are fearless like that
> 
> ...


Yes about 100 calories per mile unless you're a "lifetime athlete" where it's a fair bit less. I find when I have raced I have to force food down (definitely *not* normally a problem for me!!!). Some tris left me feeling off for days. My Garmin estimated I had used 2595 over 31 miles today with around 6000ft of ascent.

And fearless? No. Stupid maybe!! Falls are inevitable trail running, every time. I have always avoided granite slabs before though :shocked:.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Meh... there is a fine line between stupid and fearless (or is that sane and crazy  ) 
In my life Ive found that the best people are those who dance back and forth across that line


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Just checking in as I'm chuffed with myself - I had limited time to run yesterday and it was my only chance for a while. So I did something I've wanted to try for a while, and did some interval training (or similar).

Ran the first 10 mins as I normally would as a warm up, then did the next 15 as 2 mins fast running, 2 mins easy running, etc, and then the last section just running normally. 

It really helped my pace - I did 5k (kept it to 5k as I don't wanna stress my joints), in 34mins 20s, which is very good for me (i'm a slow coach!). :w00t:

Going to try to do this idea once a week up to the race on top of my other runs.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Onto, er, week two of my beginner's 10k.

- No longer wheezing after simply moving (undiagnosed uncontrolled vs diagnosed and now controlled asthma).
- Can keep going at a VERY SLOW pace - not breaking records, but plodding away o.k-ish.
- Dogs enjoying it.
- Lost a few pounds.
- Mental well-being for simply getting out.

We're taking the dogs to a Canicross event in May. OH is a MUCH better runner than me (think dogless-levels!) and has been running a bit with Matilda - they are going to do a 5K event to see how Matilda gets on.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> I don't know how you do it, I admire you very much, thanks for the nutrition bit. Think I just need to cut out the crap and eat more fruit and veg etc, common sense really just not much willpower at the moment. And you are right I think mentally the running just gives me an excuse to think I can eat more lol. And thanks ouesi for your advice x


Yes, just eat "cleaner". I tend to be strict during the week usually and slack off at the weekend as it then stops me having all - out blow outs!! . Right now I am being strict all the time. Best be worth it!!

*lupie* - huge well done .

*Barcode* - bet the weight loss feels great and a huge well done too!! I really enjoyed the one Cani-x event I did, hope Mr Barcode enjoys .


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lupie said:


> Just checking in as I'm chuffed with myself - I had limited time to run yesterday and it was my only chance for a while. So I did something I've wanted to try for a while, and did some interval training (or similar).
> 
> Ran the first 10 mins as I normally would as a warm up, then did the next 15 as 2 mins fast running, 2 mins easy running, etc, and then the last section just running normally.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! - am definitely going to pinch your idea and try some interval training


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Barcode said:


> Onto, er, week two of my beginner's 10k.
> 
> - No longer wheezing after simply moving (undiagnosed uncontrolled vs diagnosed and now controlled asthma).
> - Can keep going at a VERY SLOW pace - not breaking records, but plodding away o.k-ish.
> ...


This is fantastic


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

lupie said:


> Just checking in as I'm chuffed with myself - I had limited time to run yesterday and it was my only chance for a while. So I did something I've wanted to try for a while, and did some interval training (or similar).
> 
> Ran the first 10 mins as I normally would as a warm up, then did the next 15 as 2 mins fast running, 2 mins easy running, etc, and then the last section just running normally.
> 
> ...


Good for you! Interval training is so helpful, but I hate it with a passion, for me, so much of the pleasure of running is the rhythm of it, and breaking up that rhythm really annoys me LOL! Great that you did it and enjoyed it!



Barcode said:


> Onto, er, week two of my beginner's 10k.
> 
> - No longer wheezing after simply moving (undiagnosed uncontrolled vs diagnosed and now controlled asthma).
> - Can keep going at a VERY SLOW pace - not breaking records, but plodding away o.k-ish.
> ...


Thats fantastic progress! The breathing will come, it just takes time (and is very frustrating, I know )
Thats great to have the CaniX to look forward to as well 

Blah week on this end. Bates managed to injure his good back leg with his sprain brain and running around like a dingbat, so hes side-lined until he can get off the sofa without limping. Hes barely speaking to me because Im not only leaving him, but taking Breez (would be more tolerable if I were running solo, but I am taking a dog and NOT taking him. Woe.)
Only ran about 3 to 4 miles at a go this week and felt pretty sluggish on all of them. Finally felt good this morning. Looking forward to a nice run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*Ouesi* - it takes time to recover remember; don't be hard on yourself especially as you blasted the time you were expecting through the roof . Poor Bates as well, I can imagine the great expressions of woe .

Rest day today :thumbup1: :thumbup1: and sports massage. She has just moved premises and I am hoping her ice bath isn't yet operational, wasn't last week .


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to watch my sisters in the Rock Solid race today, they entered before I had started running and I didn't think I would be able to do it, now though I think I would be fine. Am looking forward to getting some good photos


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I am going to watch my sisters in the Rock Solid race today, they entered before I had started running and I didn't think I would be able to do it, now though I think I would be fine. Am looking forward to getting some good photos


Hope they do well :thumbup1:.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Dogless said:


> *Ouesi* - it takes time to recover remember; don't be hard on yourself especially as you blasted the time you were expecting through the roof . Poor Bates as well, I can imagine the great expressions of woe .
> 
> Rest day today :thumbup1: :thumbup1: and sports massage. She has just moved premises and I am hoping her ice bath isn't yet operational, wasn't last week .


Yay for rest days, yay for massage, but boooo for ice baths LOL! What a torturous invention!

Poor Bates got left again this morning, he plonked back on to the sofa when I told him to stay and wouldnt even look at me. Guiltmonger. 
Just saw the auto correct, that should be that he hurt himself with his SPRING brain, not sprain brain!

Breez & I did a nice 5 mile run, I felt good, and managed to time it just right so that we started in the moonlight and ended in the dawn light. So cool 
I have to give Breez props for being a great running buddy this week. She can be a pain about lollygaging and trying to sightsee on our runs instead of paying attention and keeping up with me, but when shes on her own shes much more focused. She didnt even get distracted by the rotting deer carcass we had to pass. I sure got distracted, the smell about did me in, gag!

Im really working on my form, I twist my torso when I dont pay attention to my arms (or get tired) so Im trying to make a point to keep those arms like pendulums, seems to help my pace too - go figure.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Long run day today. It was energy - sappingly boggy, had low cloud for the first half which was then blown away by howling winds (which stayed!!)but enjoyable all the same :laugh:. The photo was taken at my turn - around point; the arrow points to the mountain that my car was parked behind. Started the run with a short, sharp scramble up and over said mountain .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Epic fail. I decided to make my own bars to eat on long runs. I currently use pieces of bagel with peanut butter and jam and Soreen mini banana or malt loaves. I can tell you that my recipe tastes very nice indeed . I can also tell you that I have eaten waaaay too much and hope I feel less full by the time I have to do spinning class in 4 hours' time :incazzato: .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Epic fail. I decided to make my own bars to eat on long runs. I currently use pieces of bagel with peanut butter and jam and Soreen mini banana or malt loaves. I can tell you that my recipe tastes very nice indeed . I can also tell you that I have eaten waaaay too much and hope I feel less full by the time I have to do spinning class in 4 hours' time :incazzato: .


Those mini soreen bars are :drool: The banana ones in particular are like crack to me, they are so dangerous!

I know the feeling though, good luck for spinning! I think you should share your recipe :devil:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Those mini soreen bars are :drool: The banana ones in particular are like crack to me, they are so dangerous!
> 
> I know the feeling though, good luck for spinning! I think you should share your recipe :devil:


Bearing in mind it's for runs over around the 25 mile mark when I start using real food not gels and is aimed at getting LOTS of calories in as I need to go through to 64 miles as OK as possible. Also designed to be eaten in 1 - 2 mouthful amounts!!!

Salted peanuts (salts / protein)
Apricots (sugar)
Choc chunks (fast sugar boost)
Ginger (anti nausea)
Oats (carbs)
Egg whites (protein / binding)
Golden syrup (sugar / binding)


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes not for me, I don't think I'll be doing that mileage anytime soon. But will pass onto the brother who does marathon distance regularly in case it interests him and I can sneak a bite  Thanks. 

Not sure what to do..... I ran on Wednesday which was my fast (for me) 5k. My schedule I made up said I should've run Sunday, but I was away all weekend and over the course of the weekend did about 20k walking in not so appropriate shoes, so my knees/ankles hurt a little bit. (Sounds pathetic) Do I run today, as I should've gone yesterday even though my legs aren't 100%? Or do I put it off another day and make sure I do tomorrow and one at the weekend. I'm not sure how often I should be running per week before the 10k really! 

Bearing in mind it is only 2.5 weeks away! :eek6:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Yes not for me, I don't think I'll be doing that mileage anytime soon. But will pass onto the brother who does marathon distance regularly in case it interests him and I can sneak a bite  Thanks.
> 
> Not sure what to do..... I ran on Wednesday which was my fast (for me) 5k. My schedule I made up said I should've run Sunday, but I was away all weekend and over the course of the weekend did about 20k walking in not so appropriate shoes, so my knees/ankles hurt a little bit. (Sounds pathetic) Do I run today, as I should've gone yesterday even though my legs aren't 100%? Or do I put it off another day and make sure I do tomorrow and one at the weekend. I'm not sure how often I should be running per week before the 10k really!
> 
> Bearing in mind it is only 2.5 weeks away! :eek6:


If you hurt and you've only just started running again I'd rest. At least you can do the 10km then rather than end up pulling out injured. I'd not think 2.5 weeks is going to make a significant distance to your speed so just getting some gentle miles in if you're still a bit tender would be my tactic. Or even a swim or bike ride.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> If you hurt and you've only just started running again I'd rest. At least you can do the 10km then rather than end up pulling out injured. I'd not think 2.5 weeks is going to make a significant distance to your speed so just getting some gentle miles in if you're still a bit tender would be my tactic. Or even a swim or bike ride.


Thanks Dogless. Once I start running I do get into a "I MUST RUN" funk. But I think you're right, I will see how my joints are tomorrow. Seems ridiculous that they hurt from walking but I wasn't in walking-appropriate shoes.

Note to self, completing it is the goal, not dropping out half way through with a conked out knee :laugh:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Thanks Dogless. Once I start running I do get into a "I MUST RUN" funk. But I think you're right, I will see how my joints are tomorrow. Seems ridiculous that they hurt from walking but I wasn't in walking-appropriate shoes.
> 
> Note to self, completing it is the goal, not dropping out half way through with a conked out knee :laugh:


When I went to do the Dallas Marathon I walked around the day before in bloody flip flops. No idea WTF I was thinking :incazzato:.

I know what you mean about "must run" although nowthat is true for this particular event, I seem to spend all my time moving about :yikes:.

I would count this first 10km as your "return to running" benchmark so it will be a PB anyway .


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

LOL, this mornings lesson from the great dane:
Breez got off the sofa, inspected me putting on my running shoes, looked outside at yet another wet, cold, dreary morning, said nope and snuggled back on to the sofa.

There is a part of my OCD self that really admires her attitude. Shes not on the sofa going over mileage in her brain and how she can make it up, shes not thinking about fitness goals, mileage goals, or how far she can push it. If she feels like going for a run, she does. If she doesnt, she doesnt. That simple. 

Then there is Bates, shoving his head in to my hands as I try to tie my shoes, dances back and forth between me and the door, doesnt give the weather a second thought, his health (would happily run injured if I let him), nothing, just lets GO!!!

If only I could find a good balance between the two eh?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Last run was a nudge over 6k in 43mins. I think I'm going to be set for a very slow 10k race, I hope I'm not the last person finishing :w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Last run was a nudge over 6k in 43mins. I think I'm going to be set for a very slow 10k race, I hope I'm not the last person finishing :w00t:


Well whatever you run it's a PB . And a start point. Just have fun, soak up the atmosphere and be pleased you've managed to get there despite injury .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Well whatever you run it's a PB . And a start point. Just have fun, soak up the atmosphere and be pleased you've managed to get there despite injury .


That's the plan! I've got 2 weeks still so we will see...


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

7.4km today, 53mins. Found the last 1.5km or so really hard for some reason, a touch disheartening. Ah well!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

lupie said:


> 7.4km today, 53mins. Found the last 1.5km or so really hard for some reason, a touch disheartening. Ah well!


But you did it!
I had a bad run yesterday, felt like poo the whole way (only 3 miles). Was supposed to go for a 5 mile run today, but decide to take the day off. Sometimes it gets better, sometimes you just need to stay home and eat peanut butter by the spoonful


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Do u think some people are not designed for distance running?

I got a knee injury at 13.5k and had to take a month off and do physio. 

I'm back up to 10k and can feel a very slight ache but could kept going. 

So would u cap it at 10k or push for distance ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

goodvic2 said:


> Do u think some people are not designed for distance running?
> 
> I got a knee injury at 13.5k and had to take a month off and do physio.
> 
> ...


I do think we all have certain things were better suited for than others. 
That said though, there is a ton of information out there on how to up your mileage and train in a way to minimize your chance of getting hurt. 
Personally I swear by yoga. At my age, with scoliosis, and the injuries Ive put my body through over the years, yoga has played a huge role in allowing me to run the mileage that I do without pain or injuring myself. (knock wood)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> Do u think some people are not designed for distance running?
> 
> I got a knee injury at 13.5k and had to take a month off and do physio.
> 
> ...


I would look at why you're becoming injured - how much strength work do you do? Core stability? That kind of jazz? Did the physio mention any specific weaknesses (glutes are often the culprit). My guess is something's out of kilter or not strong enough that is affecting your knee. I wouldn't run through an ache (unless it's definitely a "tired legs" ache), I would cap it at that distance until I could run further without pain.

Are you trying to increase your distances too fast? Skipping recovery runs etc?

Sorry for all the questions..just a bit of a brainstorm. Tell me to bugger off if you like :thumbsup:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

So, it's Sundaylong run day. 26 miles, 3600ft of ascent, all four seasons in one day (as per normal for NI) and absolutely horrendous, energy sapping thigh deep bogs that the snow covered. As I was hauling myself out of one for the umpteenth time I had to do my special "Get your sh!t together" checklist and then my mantra in a loop in my head "Stop f*cking whinging and start f*cking moving"..and I don't usually swear much :yikes: .

A few photos if you'd like to see them - and if notplease ignore!!

First light







5 minutes later











A typical "path" - hard going!!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I would look at why you're becoming injured - how much strength work do you do? Core stability? That kind of jazz? Did the physio mention any specific weaknesses (glutes are often the culprit). My guess is something's out of kilter or not strong enough that is affecting your knee. I wouldn't run through an ache (unless it's definitely a "tired legs" ache), I would cap it at that distance until I could run further without pain.
> 
> Are you trying to increase your distances too fast? Skipping recovery runs etc?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions..just a bit of a brainstorm. Tell me to bugger off if you like :thumbsup:.


As if id tell u to bugger off 

My left knee cap came out of place and sat to the left. With manipulation and lunges and other type of exercises(and new trainers) it was fixed. Interestingly i also had to work on glutes

Not doing any other exercise at mo


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome dogless!
The path ones I would happily run on all day long. The boggy shot or the other one with the trees? Not so much


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Glorious as always Dogless. Perhaps not the falling over so much 

Ouesi ages ago you posted a link to good yoga for runners. I can't seem to find the right one  Don't suppose you remember which one it was?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> As if id tell u to bugger off
> 
> My left knee cap came out of place and sat to the left. With manipulation and lunges and other type of exercises(and new trainers) it was fixed. Interestingly i also had to work on glutes
> 
> Not doing any other exercise at mo


If you have the time, pilates classes are pretty good. I also do a quick core stability session once or twice per day (10 - 15 minutes at home). Perhaps some proprioception type stuff? Walking / gently running on different surfaces?



ouesi said:


> Awesome dogless!
> The path ones I would happily run on all day long. The boggy shot or the other one with the trees? Not so much


Most of it is off hard paths .


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

goodvic2 said:


> As if id tell u to bugger off
> 
> My left knee cap came out of place and sat to the left. With manipulation and lunges and other type of exercises(and new trainers) it was fixed. Interestingly i also had to work on glutes
> 
> Not doing any other exercise at mo


In addition to dogless advice, you might want to have someone check out your form too. For example, I have a tendency to twist my upper body which not only is inefficient but it taxes my knees and hips more than if I were to keep my arms pumping perpendicular to my body instead of across it. 
Core exercises and strength training (as much as I HATE strength training) really do help keep your form efficient and injury rate lower.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

lupie said:


> Glorious as always Dogless. Perhaps not the falling over so much
> 
> Ouesi ages ago you posted a link to good yoga for runners. I can't seem to find the right one  Don't suppose you remember which one it was?


Was it this one?
Back On Pointe: Photo

That was Aurelie who posted it  And yes, good chart.

Honestly though to start, Id attend at least a few classes just to get a solid foundation for what yoga should feel like, how far (or not) to push yourself, etc. 
Plus, some of those poses have specifics that you may not get by just looking at a picture.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I do think we all have certain things were better suited for than others.
> That said though, there is a ton of information out there on how to up your mileage and train in a way to minimize your chance of getting hurt.
> Personally I swear by yoga. At my age, with scoliosis, and the injuries Ive put my body through over the years, yoga has played a huge role in allowing me to run the mileage that I do without pain or injuring myself. (knock wood)


I.ve been meaning to restart yoga. Thanks x


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogless said:


> So, it's Sundaylong run day. 26 miles, 3600ft of ascent, all four seasons in one day (as per normal for NI) and absolutely horrendous, energy sapping thigh deep bogs that the snow covered. As I was hauling myself out of one for the umpteenth time I had to do my special "Get your sh!t together" checklist and then my mantra in a loop in my head "Stop f*cking whinging and start f*cking moving"..and I don't usually swear much :yikes: .
> 
> A few photos if you'd like to see them - and if notplease ignore!!
> 
> ...


Sooooo impressed!! X


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> Sooooo impressed!! X


Yes but this was yesterday…..painful sports massage topped off with an ice bath :yikes:.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Oops - Got confused as always. Thanks for re-posting it though, really useful. 

Yes, I'm gonna look up some classes in my area I think. People keep telling me of the benefits. 


Goodvic - i sympathise. I've been suffering with a tracking patella since the age of 11 or 12. Really need to work on my core stability!


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have been reading this thread and it has really motivated me. I want to start running, not to do any marathons or anything but just to get fitter, loose some weight and tone up.

Have go some decent trainers and an ready to go but I just need to set myself some goals. What is the best thing to conentrate on, the distance or the time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

MrsPurrfect said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been reading this thread and it has really motivated me. I want to start running, not to do any marathons or anything but just to get fitter, loose some weight and tone up.
> 
> Have go some decent trainers and an ready to go but I just need to set myself some goals. What is the best thing to conentrate on, the distance or the time?


I think initially, just set realistic goals for being able to run one mile, 2 miles, 3 miles - depending on where you are at the moment. Then set a weekly mile goal, let your body settle in to that, then from there you can work on speeding the runs up. Mind, I have no clue what Im talking about, Im just parroting what Ive read on my own journey towards fitness


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I think initially, just set realistic goals for being able to run one mile, 2 miles, 3 miles - depending on where you are at the moment. Then set a weekly mile goal, let your body settle in to that, then from there you can work on speeding the runs up. Mind, I have no clue what Im talking about, Im just parroting what Ive read on my own journey towards fitness


I have just been reading about your journey ouesi and I am impressed  You and the others have such willpower and dedication that it puts me to shame.

I have been to gym on the treadmill and steadily built up. My goal was just the equivalent of a 5k (not much but for me a start). I decided to try outdoor running thinking that this would be more interesting. OMG after 5 minutes I felt like I needed oxygen :yikes: I never realised how different outdoor running is!

I have managed to get up to 2 miles non-stop slow jogging in 30 mins but like I posted I just was not sure if I should concentrate on how long I was out jogging for or the distance. My problem is that I am a bit of a fair weather jogger which means that it is one step forward and two back. It is amazing how quick your fitness level goes down. I am really going to make an effort to start a regular programme of running now that the nights are lighter and, hopefully, the weather.

Thanks for the advice and I will let you know how I go on :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

MrsPurrfect said:


> I have just been reading about your journey ouesi and I am impressed  You and the others have such willpower and dedication that it puts me to shame.
> 
> I have been to gym on the treadmill and steadily built up. My goal was just the equivalent of a 5k (not much but for me a start). I decided to try outdoor running thinking that this would be more interesting. OMG after 5 minutes I felt like I needed oxygen :yikes: I never realised how different outdoor running is!
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Welcome to the runners thread where the only one putting anyone to shame is Dogless


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogless said:


> Yes but this was yesterday..painful sports massage topped off with an ice bath :yikes:.


That sounds and looks bloody awful!!!

Why the cold bath??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> That sounds and looks bloody awful!!!
> 
> Why the cold bath??





MrsPurrfect said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been reading this thread and it has really motivated me. I want to start running, not to do any marathons or anything but just to get fitter, loose some weight and tone up.
> 
> Have go some decent trainers and an ready to go but I just need to set myself some goals. What is the best thing to conentrate on, the distance or the time?


Some great programmes here Training. Don't be tempted to push too far, too fast even if you feel invincible one day - it's a fast route to injury.

Why not look for 5km races near you and aim for one or even start doing your local Parkrun (5kms, totally free) to set yourself a benchmark?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> That sounds and looks bloody awful!!!
> 
> Why the cold bath??


Because she had just done the most painful deep tissue massage and accupressure on my calves EVER . This explains better than I can not that I am a sports star!!!!): BBC SPORT | Health & Fitness | Why sports stars love ice baths


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Sounds great! Welcome to the runners' thread where the only one putting anyone to shame is Dogless


Don't be daft, we're all just putting one foot in front of the other over and over again!! .


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Don't be daft, we're all just putting one foot in front of the other over and over again!! .


I have two left feet and trip over easily :wink5:


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Can you all tell me I'm being mad here?

I accidentally came across the results from last year's 10k, the one I entered. 

Turns out the slowest person to finish was 1hr 20 minutes. My projected time is 1hr 13. 

So there's a very real chance I'm going to the be the last person or at least right at the back of the pack. Out of over 500 people. :blush2:

I almost considered pulling out - I'm not hugely competitive but I do really, really hate losing/coming last. 

I hate that this is affecting my view of the race! (I have been working on my speed but I'm not going to shave 10 minutes off my time in just over a week ha!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

lupie said:


> Can you all tell me I'm being mad here?
> 
> I accidentally came across the results from last year's 10k, the one I entered.
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying, but yes, you're being silly. 
You're running for you. It's your accomplishment nobody else's. Plus, with the adrenaline of the race you'll run faster than in practice anyway


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*Goodvic2*

I hope you don't mind this post - I was on a nice recovery run tonight with tons of time to think and your knee niggles came to mind. Just a brain dump really….

1. Are you running in big brick - like shoes designed to change your gait? I have never been certain about trying to change a natural gait so much….hubby over pronates and has some. They are an expensive feat of engineering!! There have been a few studies suggesting they're not needed - this article is quite good at explaining without getting bogged down in the detail Should New Runners Focus on Pronation When Buying Shoes? | Runner's World & Running Times I supinate so run in neutral shoes; I get on best with a lower heel drop too but a lot's experimentation.

2. Do you heel strike?

3. Do you over stride rather than a quicker, lighter stride? Over striding is a common cause of dramas. When I get tired I sort of repeat "fast and light" to myself .

4. Do you consciously or subconsciously guard the problem area?

5. Do you ever to a head to toe sort of check of yourself? Check that you're running nice and relaxed and flowing?

6. Weak glutes that aren't firing really come to mind too and a weak core.

All of this ^^^^^ is assumption /proposition, please don't be offended by any of it!!  .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Can you all tell me I'm being mad here?
> 
> I accidentally came across the results from last year's 10k, the one I entered.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine is frequently back of the pack. He says it's fab there, loads of camaraderie, folk on aid stations cheering you on etc etc.

Even if you're last….you're out there doing it which most folk aren't committed enough to be doing.

ETA: I am also a hypocrite as I am enormously competitive!! My aim for my race though this time is just to finish.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MrsPurrfect said:


> I have two left feet and trip over easily :wink5:


I am currently sporting a huge, healing gash on one knee from a big fall the other week if that's any comfort. It needed suturing really but I never bothered going to have it seen to so it's been a right bloody faff  .


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I am currently sporting a huge, healing gash on one knee from a big fall the other week if that's any comfort. It needed suturing really but I never bothered going to have it seen to so it's been a right bloody faff  .


Ouch poor you! Hope it heals quick.

With me it's usually more of a tripping up and looking round to see if anybody has seen me  Looking good while jogging is something I need to work on :wink:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MrsPurrfect said:


> Ouch poor you! Hope it heals quick.
> 
> With me it's usually more of a tripping up and looking round to see if anybody has seen me  Looking good while jogging is something I need to work on :wink:


As long as you feel good who cares?? You've seen my photo; looking good isn't my "thing" either .


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Dogless said:


> As long as you feel good who cares?? You've seen my photo; looking good isn't my "thing" either .


You look way better than I do. But I will get the wobbly bits toned up and hope to manage a run without having such a bright red face lol

Am hopefully going to get out tomorrow. I've put a running app on my phone so that I can see exactly how far I've gone and how long it's taken


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MrsPurrfect said:


> You look way better than I do. But I will get the wobbly bits toned up and hope to manage a run without having such a bright red face lol
> 
> Am hopefully going to get out tomorrow. I've put a running app on my phone so that I can see exactly how far I've gone and how long it's taken


Excellent - enjoy your run .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

MrsPurrfect said:


> You look way better than I do. But I will get the wobbly bits toned up and hope to manage a run without having such a bright red face lol
> 
> Am hopefully going to get out tomorrow. I've put a running app on my phone so that I can see exactly how far I've gone and how long it's taken


When you learn the secret of not having a bright red face do please let me know!! I get a veritable beet root effect going on even on my shortest runs 

Thanks folks. I knew you guys were the place to come. I always think I'm not competitive but I think I'm some kind of weird defeatist-competitive. Like if I'm gonna come last what's the point. 
But that's not the point at all and I'm very glad for the words about the camaraderie at the back of the pack, Dogless. Maybe they won't all judge me 

Love this thread so much


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

lupie said:


> When you learn the secret of not having a bright red face do please let me know!! I get a veritable beet root effect going on even on my shortest runs
> 
> Thanks folks. I knew you guys were the place to come. I always think I'm not competitive but I think I'm some kind of weird defeatist-competitive. Like if I'm gonna come last what's the point.
> But that's not the point at all and *I'm very glad for the words about the camaraderie at the back of the pack*, Dogless. Maybe they won't all judge me
> ...


In my vast experience of one whole race, I can absolutely attest to the truth of this. I ran a lot of my race with a group of some super awesome people who were nothing but supportive and just enjoyable. It was a great experience 
Seriously, no one is paying attention to your time but you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

MrsPurrfect said:


> You look way better than I do. But I will get the wobbly bits toned up and hope to manage a run without having such a bright red face lol
> 
> Am hopefully going to get out tomorrow. I've put a running app on my phone so that I can see exactly how far I've gone and how long it's taken


Ugh, I turn bright red at the drop of a hat. And in the summer here it gets stupid hot, which makes me even redder. I dont know what the cure for that is.

As for wobbly bits - hey, thats what a good bra and a good pair of compression shorts are for  (After gestating twins, some bits will forever remain wobbly on this bod LOL!)


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi not been on for a while, having made an effort to get my butt in gear and get out there again after a month or so break, I promptly fell arse over head on a run yesterday and have hurt my knee ! So annoying, I'm aiming to go again tomorrow to see how it goes..


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Hi not been on for a while, having made an effort to get my butt in gear and get out there again after a month or so break, I promptly fell arse over head on a run yesterday and have hurt my knee ! So annoying, I'm aiming to go again tomorrow to see how it goes..


Oh dear!! Better luck tomorrow!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am doing one or two three/four mile and one six mile runs a week at the moment (although I took last week off), but I am having problems with my sciatic nerve and the muscle to the side my hip - they are painful after the six miles for a full 24 hours, although the sciatic is almost constant other than when I run now. 

I am wondering if this is either the shock of the new, or an actual problem, and if I address this by having my running gait or posture looked at, yoga or a professional. Has anyone experienced this?

On the upside I am loving it and have signed up for the rock solid race next year, and a local half marathon at the end of the summer.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> I am doing one or two three/four mile and one six mile runs a week at the moment (although I took last week off), but I am having problems with my sciatic nerve and the muscle to the side my hip - they are painful after the six miles for a full 24 hours, although the sciatic is almost constant other than when I run now.
> 
> I am wondering if this is either the shock of the new, or an actual problem, and if I address this by having my running gait or posture looked at, yoga or a professional. Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> On the upside I am loving it and have signed up for the rock solid race next year, and a local half marathon at the end of the summer.


I would back off running when it's painful - can you afford to see a private physio for an assessment? Perhaps you have upped your mileage or pace a little too fast? I'd get some good core stability sessions in or pilates (I love pilates) or yoga and probably swim / aqua jog or something right now in case you do lasting damage. I am no expert so please don't assume I am right but I have seen a lot of injured folk (plus been injured myself a lot :mad2: ).


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I would back off running when it's painful - can you afford to see a private physio for an assessment? Perhaps you have upped your mileage or pace a little too fast? I'd get some good core stability sessions in or pilates (I love pilates) or yoga and probably swim / aqua jog or something right now in case you do lasting damage. I am no expert so please don't assume I am right but I have seen a lot of injured folk (plus been injured myself a lot :mad2: ).


Thanks Dogless, I'll look into a physio and strengthening my core, while I do that I might have a few weeks of shorter, more frequent runs.

Have you always been a runner?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> Thanks Dogless, I'll look into a physio and strengthening my core, while I do that I might have a few weeks of shorter, more frequent runs.
> 
> Have you always been a runner?


On and off since I was about 13 or so. I was a competitive swimmer for years as a child / teen more than running but still ran because I liked it.

You need to increase mileage slowly (seems painfully slow, but worth it!!) and step it back again every few weeks to allow your body to adapt.the RunnersWorld website has tons and tons of advice / programmes on it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Random one..

I get my bras from a good online store and the other day there was an offer for the new Shock Absorber sports pants for £5 with any Shock Absorber bra. So, I ordered some sports shorts and all I can say is do not bother.they are dogshit. Not even raw fed dogshit; the worst Bakers orange sort - the kind Sir K occasionally indulges in :scared: .

They fit properly but ride up all the time and I am only wearing them under normal clothes to see what they're likedon't bother ladies!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Random one..
> 
> I get my bras from a good online store and the other day there was an offer for the new Shock Absorber sports pants for £5 with any Shock Absorber bra. So, I ordered some sports shorts and all I can say is do not bother.they are dogshit. Not even raw fed dogshit; the worst Bakers orange sort - the kind Sir K occasionally indulges in :scared: .
> 
> They fit properly but ride up all the time and I am only wearing them under normal clothes to see what they're likedon't bother ladies!!!


I have the worst time with running shorts riding up. If I ever find a brand that works for me I may have to buy 50 pairs!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I have the worst time with running shorts riding up. If I ever find a brand that works for me I may have to buy 50 pairs!


UnderArmour do great sports underwear - not sure if you have tried them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Dogless said:


> UnderArmour do great sports underwear - not sure if you have tried them?


Wait, are we talking underwear or shorts - as in outerwear? 
Underwear I do fine (or just go commando), it's the shorts that drive me nuts!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Wait, are we talking underwear or shorts - as in outerwear?
> Underwear I do fine (or just go commando), it's the shorts that drive me nuts!


Underwear Ouesi not outerwear . I do fine too but thought I'd give these a whirl for a fiver. Crap.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Regular Sunday photo - bore for you all . Ran 50km of the race route today - on the day there is an 8 hour cut off and I ran 06:13 at an easy pace today so I am feeling pretty good about it. It seems slow I know but there was 2800ft of ascent and it is on trails .

*Starting before the sun comes up*



*Giant's Causeway before the tourist are awake and start swarming!!*



*Sun coming up*







*Curious locals on my favourite beach*



*Favourite beach - lovely to run across*





*Would love to by this and live in Port Moon*





Thanks for looking - hope you've all had a good weekend's runs :thumb up:.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Gorgeous as always Dogless!!

Better watch out posting those pictures I may get my butt in gear and end up coming to run with you! (A much shorter run though!! )

Its spring break here, off for a whole week and many hikes planned. Not so sure about the trail running part yet, my right hip is still recovering from my last attempt at trail running


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I love it when you say "this seems slow" Dogless...... have you met my running speed?! :lol:

So mixed feelings this weekend - I set out to run 8.3 or 8.9 k yesterday - there's an optional loop I could add in depending on how I felt. Decided that would be the longest distance I would do, with a shorter run on Tuesday and then rest until the race. 

Anyway, I really struggled. I'm quite worried about the race now. I actually had to walk 2 sections and i've not had to do that for about 4 years :001_huh:

I ran 8k, so I must have only walked 0.3ish (paused my Garmin when walking so it didn't map it). 

However, I had breakfast and then an hour later left running. Is this too soon? I definitely felt like I was physically struggling, it was a different sort of feeling to how I normally get. 

Or am I trying to blame something else for my appalling run when really it's just not me having trained enough?!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> I love it when you say "this seems slow" Dogless...... have you met my running speed?! :lol:
> 
> So mixed feelings this weekend - I set out to run 8.3 or 8.9 k yesterday - there's an optional loop I could add in depending on how I felt. Decided that would be the longest distance I would do, with a shorter run on Tuesday and then rest until the race.
> 
> ...


Why don't you do a run - walk strategy for the race? You'll end up going as fast, if not faster, than if you blow up?

I think eating / drinking is personal. If I am doing a long, slow run like today or a recovery run (anything below 8:30 min / miling I guess) I can eat a breakfast first - small bowl of porridge and coffee, nothing else!! If I am going to do a harder session; intervals etc I need about 4 hours post food (but eat more) and then maybe just a strong coffee before the run!!

Or maybe your feeling was caused totally by anxiety and you'd benefit from leaving your Garmin at home and just running for fun this week? You're not going to gain any race day advantage from any training done at this stage so maybe work on chilling out and just enjoying some gentle runs?  You could even be over trained because you're trying to fit in too much before the race??


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Dogless! 

I will run Tuesday - but just do a 5k. And then I'll leave it until the race. 

I'm hoping I haven't overtrained - I've been pretty disciplined with making sure I don't run until my body has completely rested. I'm really hoping it was the breakfast - I did over 7k a week before and only struggled in the last 2k or so, whereas this time I was struggling between 3-6km but the last 2k was fine. 

This is where I realise I'm very competitive but just with myself - the idea of leaving my Garmin behind  haha! And the idea of walking on race day.....I don't think I could do it. Even though you're right, it may end up faster. Despite the fact I'm going to come last :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Thanks Dogless!
> 
> I will run Tuesday - but just do a 5k. And then I'll leave it until the race.
> 
> ...


I adore runs without a Garmin; no logging miles, food, ascent when I get home.just running because I want to. I get obsessed very easily indeed and they do me good. Not that I have had one for ages because of this upcoming race. I barely breathe without writing it down :laugh:.

And nodon't think I could walk on race day for 10km either - silly really isn't it as plenty do and still do just fine. Being last is also just fine - PB remember  .

Whether it was breakfast / a virus / anxiety / fatigue I am sure it was just a blip and you'll be strong on the day .


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

lupie said:


> Thanks Dogless!
> 
> I will run Tuesday - but just do a 5k. And then I'll leave it until the race.
> 
> ...


I know its hard, but try not to worry too much. Sometimes you just have bad runs. Sometimes you have 3 or 4 bad runs in a row. Sometimes you can figure out what its all about, other times, no clue. Just keep putting one foot in front of the other however you can and eventually it all sorts itself out.

And yes, adding walking to your race-day plan can absolutely give you a faster time overall.

Breathe, enjoy....


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Ha... Ha... Ha...

Well I think I know the problem on Saturday. 


Woke up this morning with a stinking cold :incazzato:

Literally gonna pump myself full of vitamins in the hopes I can stave it off. If not looks like no race for me anyway and it was all for nought! :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

lupie said:


> Ha... Ha... Ha...
> 
> Well I think I know the problem on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Oh that sucks!!

Thats my biggest fear, coughing up the entry money and then getting a nasty cold or worse stomach bug for the race!

You know what though? It happens. Not a thing in the world you can do about it other than be glad your entry fee went to a good cause. While youre nursing your cold, browse other races 

And hey, you may feel awesome the day of the race. Heres hoping you will!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no Lupie; what a bugger . It's my fear too with a race looming - someone at spinning sounded like they had a cold last night and pulled their bike over next to mine; it was all I could do not to run for the hills :yikes:.

It isn't / wasn't all for nought - it got you back into running with a focus.and sometimes fate works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Nothing and everything to do with running; anniversary of breaking my back and skull today…April Fool's Day :laugh:. 7 whole years ago now, time flies!! Worried I would never walk properly again, told I would never run again….decided to prove the rehab staff wrong. So pleased that I did :thumbsup:. I may be an inch and a half shorter and run with a very stiff upper body but I have posted some good times at running, cycling, swimming and triathlon since the accident and _enjoyed every second_ *.

* OK that's a lie, I am just feeling all evangelical over the religion of sport this morning .


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Nothing and everything to do with running; anniversary of breaking my back and skull todayApril Fool's Day :laugh:. 7 whole years ago now, time flies!! Worried I would never walk properly again, told I would never run again.decided to prove the rehab staff wrong. So pleased that I did :thumbsup:. I may be an inch and a half shorter and run with a very stiff upper body but I have posted some good times at running, cycling, swimming and triathlon since the accident and _enjoyed every second_ *.
> 
> * OK that's a lie, I am just feeling all evangelical over the religion of sport this morning .


Absolutely amazing! The human bodys ability to heal and the human will to push ourselves to do things thought impossible is one of my biggest fascinations and inspirations - people like you Dogless are HUGE inspirations! Way to go!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Question for Dogless or anyone else with experience carrying stuff 

Its getting to the point where Im going to have to start carrying water. I sweated like a pig today and it was only 60 degrees (about 15.5 celsius), once summer hits at the coolest it will be in the 70s with heavy humidity. 

I had a waist belt and hated it. It chafed like crazy and the bottles were a pain to get in and out. That was about 100 years ago and I know technology is better so my question:
Do I want a waist water pack or a small backpack?

I am planning on doing more trail runs so even if I go the waist pack route Im going to need one that has room for some minor supplies too. 

I will be sweating a lot so minimal chafing but also breathability is important.

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Question for Dogless or anyone else with experience carrying stuff
> 
> It's getting to the point where I'm going to have to start carrying water. I sweated like a pig today and it was only 60 degrees (about 15.5 celsius), once summer hits at the coolest it will be in the 70's with heavy humidity.
> 
> ...


I have a waist pack that I do like BUT the straps don't go down small enough so it can move around especially when it starts to get lighter. Most waist packs don't go down small enough I have found.

I have tried so many waist packs and backpacks. I am training with (and intend to race with) this AGILE 12 SET - Backpacks - Bags & packs - Trail Running - Salomon United Kingdom It is perfect - can be fitted very closely, carries 1.5l, has enough space for a spare jacket / base layer / gloves / first aid kit etc inside. On the outside there is one secure zipped net pocket which I tend to put my camera in, one "open" small net pocket and two large net pockets which I put my gels etc in - can reach round and take something out on the run. They can also be tightened and compressed. The chest strap can be connected at 3 - 4 points (I forget) which is also good although I use the highest one to keep it clear of boob!! It is very breathable.

The only annoyances with backpacks is the fluid sloshing about once you have drunk some which irritates me if I let it and because the bladder is nearish to your sweaty self you can warm the liquid as you run!!

It is in the sale on many websites at present I have noticed, so can be got cheaper than shown on the link I have posted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I have a waist pack that I do like BUT the straps don't go down small enough so it can move around especially when it starts to get lighter. Most waist packs don't go down small enough I have found.
> 
> I have tried so many waist packs and backpacks. I am training with (and intend to race with) this AGILE 12 SET - Backpacks - Bags & packs - Trail Running - Salomon United Kingdom It is perfect - can be fitted very closely, carries 1.5l, has enough space for a spare jacket / base layer / gloves / first aid kit etc inside. On the outside there is one secure zipped net pocket which I tend to put my camera in, one "open" small net pocket and two large net pockets which I put my gels etc in - can reach round and take something out on the run. They can also be tightened and compressed. The chest strap can be connected at 3 - 4 points (I forget) which is also good although I use the highest one to keep it clear of boob!! It is very breathable.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm leaning more to a backpack anyway and you're helping me lean further that way. Right now I'm really liking this one:
Amazon.com: Nathan Intensity 2L Vest, Imperial Purple: Nathan: Sports & Outdoors
There is an REI 30 miles up the road, I may try to see if they have it there so I can try it on first. I'm not very "womanly" shaped up top, I'm tall with wide shoulders but skinny and boobless LOL. My hiking backpack is a men's medium just for the length of my torso.

Edit: Looking at it, it doesn't have a waist strap, just a chest strap... Potential bouncing issue?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Thank you! Im leaning more to a backpack anyway and youre helping me lean further that way. Right now Im really liking this one:
> Amazon.com: Nathan Intensity 2L Vest, Imperial Purple: Nathan: Sports & Outdoors
> There is an REI 30 miles up the road, I may try to see if they have it there so I can try it on first. Im not very womanly shaped up top, Im tall with wide shoulders but skinny and boobless LOL. My hiking backpack is a mens medium just for the length of my torso.
> 
> Edit: Looking at it, it doesnt have a waist strap, just a chest strap... Potential bouncing issue?


I don't love the look of that one, I like either waist packs or back packs I must admit rather than vests. Often vests are made to connect to waist packs so gain stability that way. It is also 2l - will you need 2l of fluid do you think?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I don't love the look of that one, I like either waist packs or back packs I must admit rather than vests. Often vests are made to connect to waist packs so gain stability that way. It is also 2l - will you need 2l of fluid do you think?


See thats the other thing... I really dont know how much fluid Ill need. I dont know how to calculate that.

The plan this summer is long runs ranging from 10 to 16 miles. Temps will be at least in to the 80s probably higher with high humidity (80 to 90%). And for training runs there wont be water stops - I dont run anywhere public where there are fountains or anything.

Nathan brand gets really good reviews from the folks I know in person, but I guess Im just going to have to go to a store and try stuff on instead of guessing with online shopping....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> See that's the other thing... I really don't know how much fluid I'll need. I don't know how to calculate that.
> 
> The plan this summer is long runs ranging from 10 to 16 miles. Temps will be at least in to the 80's probably higher with high humidity (80 to 90%). And for training runs there won't be water stops - I don't run anywhere public where there are fountains or anything.
> 
> Nathan brand gets really good reviews from the folks I know in person, but I guess I'm just going to have to go to a store and try stuff on instead of guessing with online shopping....


Nathan stuff is good, it's like trainers - finding the kit that suits you personally. Innov-8, Salomon and OMM tend to suit me.

I drink to thirst which is the current recommendation. I make sure that I begin a run well hydrated and hydrate well afterwards. I tend to get through about 1.3l on runs of 25 - 32 miles - electrolytes, not just plain water. But again; it's all personal. When I lived in Belize for a few years my fluid requirements were the same with high temps and often 98 - 100% humidity. Same in Afghnaistan just running around and around the patrol base, but stick 50kg on my back and I took in about 9l / day!!!


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Never did get out for my run te other day and had a busy weekend (lots going on but I know that's no excuse)

Anyway finished work early today and decided to go to gym. On treadmill and had just reached 2 miles when I felt a popping sensation in my left calf. 

Slowed down and then stopped my workout. Walked half a mile to bus stop on way home and kept feeling twinges. It's got stiffer as the evening has gone on. Feels sore when I first get up but once I start walking it eases up a bit. Any ideas and any tips on what to do with it. 

Ta muchly


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Nathan stuff is good, it's like trainers - finding the kit that suits you personally. Innov-8, Salomon and OMM tend to suit me.
> 
> I drink to thirst which is the current recommendation. I make sure that I begin a run well hydrated and hydrate well afterwards. I tend to get through about 1.3l on runs of 25 - 32 miles - electrolytes, not just plain water. But again; it's all personal. When I lived in Belize for a few years my fluid requirements were the same with high temps and often 98 - 100% humidity. Same in Afghnaistan just running around and around the patrol base, but stick 50kg on my back and I took in about 9l / day!!!


I dont even think Ill need that much. I seem to remember getting by on two 8oz bottles even on a long run in the summer. And like you said, the more I read the more you see about NOT over hydrating... LOL overthinking as usual!
Good to know your requirements didnt change with the climate.

I may need to look at just regular backpacks instead of hydration packs. Trail runs Im going to need to carry gear, no getting around that. And then for road runs I can just carry one of those hand held water bottles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

MrsPurrfect said:


> Never did get out for my run te other day and had a busy weekend (lots going on but I know that's no excuse)
> 
> Anyway finished work early today and decided to go to gym. On treadmill and had just reached 2 miles when I felt a popping sensation in my left calf.
> 
> ...


I dont know what that could be? Ive never had a popping feeling in a muscle but definitely plenty of stiffness. Maybe you overworked it a bit? I know for stiffness the best thing is gentle movement, hydrate, and gentle stretching.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I dont even think Ill need that much. I seem to remember getting by on two 8oz bottles even on a long run in the summer. And like you said, the more I read the more you see about NOT over hydrating... LOL overthinking as usual!
> Good to know your requirements didnt change with the climate.
> 
> I may need to look at just regular backpacks instead of hydration packs. Trail runs Im going to need to carry gear, no getting around that. And then for road runs I can just carry one of those hand held water bottles.


Mine is a hydration pack but you can fit everything you need for the trail in it; the places I run can be so remote I need to carry a fair bit at times. Trial and error is all well and good but not cheap :yikes:. I cannot be doing with hand held bottles at all. I carry nothing until about the 16 - 18 mile mark TBH unless training with race day pack / nutrition etc like I am now.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MrsPurrfect said:


> Never did get out for my run te other day and had a busy weekend (lots going on but I know that's no excuse)
> 
> Anyway finished work early today and decided to go to gym. On treadmill and had just reached 2 miles when I felt a popping sensation in my left calf.
> 
> ...


A "popped" calf is usually a torn muscle or an ACL drama if it was severe as far as I know. I'd not run but would walk around plenty and see how it goes if it were me I think.


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I dont know what that could be? Ive never had a popping feeling in a muscle but definitely plenty of stiffness. Maybe you overworked it a bit? I know for stiffness the best thing is gentle movement, hydrate, and gentle stretching.


Thanks for the reply Ouesi. It does not feel like the stiffness I have had before and I definitely felt a funny pop. When I was walking for bus and tried to speed up crossing a road I felt the muscle kind of contract and hurt. I will keep getting up and gently keep it moving. Drinking lots of water is serving two purposes as I have to keep getting up to go to the toilet (I think my bladder is the size of a pea )

I hope whatever it is gets right soon. I am so motivated and in the jogging zone


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your calf mrspurrfect. Hope it improves!

Off sick from work today so pretty certain Saturday is out. Bummer!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Sorry to hear about your calf mrspurrfect. Hope it improves!
> 
> Off sick from work today so pretty certain Saturday is out. Bummer!


Clearly wasn't meant to be . You'll storm the next one xx.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Clearly wasn't meant to be . You'll storm the next one xx.


Thanks. Now to get better and back on the trails and find a different one. And quarantine myself from everybody else for at least a week before hand :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Thanks. Now to get better and back on the trails and find a different one. And quarantine myself from everybody else for at least a week before hand :lol:


I'd use a taser to keep you away from me right now :sosp:. In the friendliest possible way of course :ihih:.


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Dogless said:


> A "popped" calf is usually a torn muscle or an ACL drama if it was severe as far as I know. I'd not run but would walk around plenty and see how it goes if it were me I think.


I'm not in any major pain but I can feel someting is not quite right. Have walked down from work to the bus stop nice and gently and I am not going to do any thing today. I'll see what it feels like tomorrow. Honestly at the moment if I was an animal I think I would be pts


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MrsPurrfect said:


> I'm not in any major pain but I can feel someting is not quite right. Have walked down from work to the bus stop nice and gently and I am not going to do any thing today. I'll see what it feels like tomorrow. Honestly at the moment if I was an animal I think I would be pts


Tears can take a good while to repair. Pain in the backside.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I'd use a taser to keep you away from me right now :sosp:. In the friendliest possible way of course :ihih:.


Not a single iota of offense taken - my next race I'm going around with antibacterial gel for at least 2 weeks beforehand and defriending anyone with a cold temporarily :lol: lesson well and truly learnt!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

lupie said:


> Sorry to hear about your calf mrspurrfect. Hope it improves!
> 
> Off sick from work today so pretty certain Saturday is out. Bummer!


Ack Lupie bummer!!!

Plenty of other races though


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

MrsPurrfect said:


> I'm not in any major pain but I can feel someting is not quite right. Have walked down from work to the bus stop nice and gently and I am not going to do any thing today. I'll see what it feels like tomorrow. Honestly at the moment if I was an animal I think I would be pts


I hope it heals quickly whatever it is. Just keep listening to your body (says she who never does )

Good last couple of runs, Ive started out on both feeling blah, but about 2 miles in I feel good. 4 miles mon and tues, 5 miles today. Im shooting for 25 to 30 per week with another half marathon the 26th of this month.
It feels good to feel good 

Ended up getting a generic waist pack water bottle holder today, if it sucks for running, I can always use it for short hikes.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh dear Ouesi, you're as bad as me for kit trialling!!!

One month to go today . Gulp. Reaching the end of my peak training fortnight; realised yesterday's run (23.5 miles) was longer than my longest run on Sundays has to be from now on. Odd feeling!!


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I hope it heals quickly whatever it is. Just keep listening to your body (says she who never does )
> 
> Good last couple of runs, Ive started out on both feeling blah, but about 2 miles in I feel good. 4 miles mon and tues, 5 miles today. Im shooting for 25 to 30 per week with another half marathon the 26th of this month.
> It feels good to feel good
> ...


Thanks ouesi. If I listened to my body right now it would be saying get a take away and chill out 

My calf feels a lot better today and have only had one or two twinges all day. I decided not to go out for a jog today as I really want to make sure that whatever it is has sorted itself out. I have been for a quick power walk however and that went OK. Am off work tomorrow so I am going to go for a gentle run and see how it goes. I am not a work through the burn person and have a low pain threshold 

You sound like the training is going well and go you with the marathon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

MrsPurrfect said:


> Thanks ouesi. If I listened to my body right now it would be saying get a take away and chill out
> 
> My calf feels a lot better today and have only had one or two twinges all day. I decided not to go out for a jog today as I really want to make sure that whatever it is has sorted itself out. I have been for a quick power walk however and that went OK. Am off work tomorrow so I am going to go for a gentle run and see how it goes. I am not a work through the burn person and have a low pain threshold
> 
> You sound like the training is going well and go you with the marathon.


Good to hear its feeling better. Hopefully it will sort itself out easily 

*Half* marathon  No full marathons for me for a while. Im going to stay at this distance for a while and SLOWLY think about adding miles after Im totally comfortable at 30 miles a week. Im really good at overdoing it and winding up with stupid, preventable injuries, so the goal now is maintain 

OH came out today and got a shot of me and the puppers in the daylight. This is how I can safely run on deserted back country roads at dark o clock in the morning. Would you mess with us?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Love it Ouesi! 

I hope I can get a shot of me and Ruska running when she comes home. 


Can't wait for this cold to go - I don't want the mileage I've managed to build to slip away!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have always wanted a picture of the boys and I running - so has their breeder. Hubby keeps saying he'll come and take a pic but&#8230;&#8230; . Wait in the car, obviously. Getting him to walk, never mind run can be a drama!!

Well&#8230;.tonight's run was a strong, easy 15 miler. It marked the end of my peak training fortnight. Now begins the taper . No 100 mile weeks any more.

Tomorrow is sports massage (agony) and ice bath day .


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Good to hear its feeling better. Hopefully it will sort itself out easily
> 
> *Half* marathon  No full marathons for me for a while. Im going to stay at this distance for a while and SLOWLY think about adding miles after Im totally comfortable at 30 miles a week. Im really good at overdoing it and winding up with stupid, preventable injuries, so the goal now is maintain
> 
> OH came out today and got a shot of me and the puppers in the daylight. This is how I can safely run on deserted back country roads at dark o clock in the morning. Would you mess with us?


I certainly would not (well only to dognap those gorgeous puppers) Awesome pic and you look so comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I have always wanted a picture of the boys and I running - so has their breeder. Hubby keeps saying he'll come and take a pic but . Wait in the car, obviously. Getting him to walk, never mind run can be a drama!!
> 
> Well.tonight's run was a strong, easy 15 miler. It marked the end of my peak training fortnight. Now begins the taper . No 100 mile weeks any more.
> 
> Tomorrow is sports massage (agony) and ice bath day .


You know there is something wrong with you when you say things like easy 15 miler 



MrsPurrfect said:


> I certainly would not (well only to dognap those gorgeous puppers) Awesome pic and you look so comfortable.


Thank you  Pups are good dogs  I still need to work on keeping my arms from going across my body.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> You know there is something wrong with you when you say things like easy 15 miler


Hubby says that . 15 miles used to be a lot, now it's a quick run - I am putting in surges after 25 miles or so at present . Times may change, I may well go back to focussing on short races and speed and that will become close to my weekly total again rather than shooting for 100 miles . Sports massage has been cancelled at short notice; therapist called up to play for NI today against Sweden - I'll let her off .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Hubby says that . 15 miles used to be a lot, now it's a quick run - I am putting in surges after 25 miles or so at present . Times may change, I may well go back to focussing on short races and speed and that will become close to my weekly total again rather than shooting for 100 miles . Sports massage has been cancelled at short notice; therapist called up to play for NI today against Sweden - I'll let her off .


Cor - that's a good therapist you've got there 

It's interesting to see both you and Ouesi doing a fair amount of mileage a week. I have SO many friends suffer from shin splints from doing too much that I've always been worried about doing too much!

But then, I guess shin splints tend to develop from doing too much too quickly, so I guess if you gradually train into doing a fair amount of mileage a week there's less chance of injury. Humm!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

lupie said:


> Cor - that's a good therapist you've got there
> 
> It's interesting to see both you and Ouesi doing a fair amount of mileage a week. I have SO many friends suffer from shin splints from doing too much that I've always been worried about doing too much!
> 
> But then, I guess shin splints tend to develop from doing too much too quickly, so I guess if you gradually train into doing a fair amount of mileage a week there's less chance of injury. Humm!


The more I read the more I think smart training plays a role. I dont know how much I believe the 10% rule (only up your mileage by 10% a week) but I do think that paying attention to your body and how well youre handling the distance is important.

As for injuries, I think a lot of that is also due to form and core strength. I hate having to think about form and I hate strength training even more, but I cant deny the difference it makes to pay attention to both.

Right now Im not adding miles, but I have added some stabilizer muscle strength training that should help me transition to trail running.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

No photos today - did a 24 mile run which was brutal; solidly up a mountain for the first 2 1/2 miles. Loved it. I spent time thinking about race day strategies, logistics etc etc.

And I was pondering your photo Ouesi and form comments (too much time to think!!). I would know from your photo (of you, not the surroundings) that you were from the US from the way in which you were running somehow - not in an offensive "bad" way at all  - I think that perhaps folk from different nations grow up with fundamentally different running styles somehow. When I lived in Belize they had a very distinct style as did Germans when I lived in Germany. I don't look like I could run for a bus .

And also I often wonder about changing what is natural to us. Paula Radcliffe and Haile Gebreselassie certainly have awful form and yet..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

Dogless said:


> No photos today - did a 24 mile run which was brutal; solidly up a mountain for the first 2 1/2 miles. Loved it. I spent time thinking about race day strategies, logistics etc etc.
> 
> And I was pondering your photo Ouesi and form comments (too much time to think!!). I would know from your photo (of you, not the surroundings) that you were from the US from the way in which you were running somehow - not in an offensive "bad" way at all  - I think that perhaps folk from different nations grow up with fundamentally different running styles somehow. When I lived in Belize they had a very distinct style as did Germans when I lived in Germany. I don't look like I could run for a bus .
> 
> And also I often wonder about changing what is natural to us. Paula Radcliffe and Haile Gebreselassie certainly have awful form and yet..


LOL Dogless, great minds... 
I think about form (obsess?) as well. But sometimes I think its better to just run however it feels natural and right to you. We are all built differently after all so it would make sense that what is ideal form for someone built like me might not be ideal for someone built differently.
OH is a total athlete, to see him run, he looks like a gazelle. So pretty. Yet he gets shin splints at the drop of a hat. Me, never. OH gets plantar fascists easily. me with my flat feet and major overpronation, never. I had ITB issues that resolved easily with yoga and watching that my arms dont cross my body. A friend of mine does triathlons, has textbook form, yet is constantly plagued by ITB issues. What gives?

Just last night I read an article about form and how, yes, minor tweaks in form can be really helpful, but trying to make major changes to a runners natural gait often does more harm than good. Basically, just get out there and run however it feels good to you


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

For anyone who thinks they're too slow.If You Run Slow, Who Cares? - Competitor.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2014)

Dogless said:


> For anyone who thinks they're too slow.If You Run Slow, Who Cares? - Competitor.com


What a great read, thank you for posting 

And very true that running is a very welcoming community.

I love this one too


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey ladies, not sure if you will be able to help me, but maybe you'll give me some advice. So I am planning to start running canicross with Axel soon and will be starting agility too. My experience of running is pretty limited to 15-30 minute jogs at the gym:blush: I can't run for a very long time as I have an injured ankle (had a torn ligament a couple of years ago and it took me a while to get back on two feet properly...since then I can't swim or run for a long time as my ankle gets really sore). I am trying to find some good trail running shoes that would help me run on uneven grounds and keep my ankle stable. I don't mind the price as I prefer to invest my money into good quality things... Any suggestions or even direction to some websites?...


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Just last night I read an article about form and how, yes, minor tweaks in form can be really helpful, but trying to make major changes to a runners natural gait often does more harm than good. Basically, just get out there and run however it feels good to you


I've never really thought about my form too much. I mostly make sure my hands aren't making fists and coming across my body and that I'm running light & with small steps.

The last sentence is why I made the switch to barefoot shoes. I tried them and it felt like running like a kid again, feeling the ground beneath my feet and reacting to it, and haven't gone back since. It means I do concentrate on my form in terms of how I'm striking, but I've not really thought about it otherwise. I probably am doing it all wrong :sosp:



Dogless said:


> For anyone who thinks they're too slow.If You Run Slow, Who Cares? - Competitor.com


Haha....I needed that, thanks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

shadowmare said:


> Hey ladies, not sure if you will be able to help me, but maybe you'll give me some advice. So I am planning to start running canicross with Axel soon and will be starting agility too. My experience of running is pretty limited to 15-30 minute jogs at the gym:blush: I can't run for a very long time as I have an injured ankle (had a torn ligament a couple of years ago and it took me a while to get back on two feet properly...since then I can't swim or run for a long time as my ankle gets really sore). I am trying to find some good trail running shoes that would help me run on uneven grounds and keep my ankle stable. I don't mind the price as I prefer to invest my money into good quality things... Any suggestions or even direction to some websites?...


Trail running shoes and stable don't really go together at all. The most stable that I have tried (and very much like) are the Mizuno Wave Ascend - they're not a true trail shoe really in terms of doing really horribly muddy, rocky terrain but they'll do for most stuff. I am on about my third pair and do rate them for forest tracks etc very much indeed.

The thing that is going to keep your ankle stable is the structure of the musculature in your core, leg and ankle I suspect - could you afford a one - off physio fee to be shown proprioception exercises (yours will likely be poor due to ligament injury and purely treadmill running) and talk options?


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all. Talking about technique I've read a few tips and tried to use them when running, I.e. Footfall etc but I think its really hard to change your natural gait. I do tend to tense up in my upper body whilst running and sometimes feel my shoulders are up round my ears so I do have to conciously loosen up when I'm going along, hands allso I try to keep loose but it is difficult !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Hi all. Talking about technique I've read a few tips and tried to use them when running, I.e. Footfall etc but I think its really hard to change your natural gait. I do tend to tense up in my upper body whilst running and sometimes feel my shoulders are up round my ears so I do have to conciously loosen up when I'm going along, hands allso I try to keep loose but it is difficult !


I loosen my shoulders but that's about it. I just use the gait nature gave me - I will shorten up my stride and speed up my legs sometimes but that's about it. I am a midfoot / forefoot striker and although I may not look like a gazelle my natural gait has seen me through so much running, walking, triathlons etc etc that it can't be too awful.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love this thread. Motivates me to get out again ! X


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> Hey ladies, not sure if you will be able to help me, but maybe you'll give me some advice. So I am planning to start running canicross with Axel soon and will be starting agility too. My experience of running is pretty limited to 15-30 minute jogs at the gym:blush: I can't run for a very long time as I have an injured ankle (had a torn ligament a couple of years ago and it took me a while to get back on two feet properly...since then I can't swim or run for a long time as my ankle gets really sore). I am trying to find some good trail running shoes that would help me run on uneven grounds and keep my ankle stable. I don't mind the price as I prefer to invest my money into good quality things... Any suggestions or even direction to some websites?...


I have horrible ankles with old injuries and really loose tendons and ligaments. 
Have to agree with Dogless, what has helped the most is working on strengthening the support structures within the ankle and the core balancing muscles in general. For me that means a lot of balance work  right now just one legged things that will eventually turn in to bosu ball / wobble board type things.

And just getting out there and slowly building up the endurance in those weaker structures.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> I love this thread. Motivates me to get out again ! X


How's the running going?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogless said:


> How's the running going?


I'm sticking at 10k for now. I have felt it twinge a few times but seems to be ok. Want to start getting back into yoga. Just finished studying for exams at work and now stuck on night shifts for a week


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> I'm sticking at 10k for now. I have felt it twinge a few times but seems to be ok. Want to start getting back into yoga. Just finished studying for exams at work and now stuck on night shifts for a week


Sounds sensible until it stops hurting to me . Hope the nights aren't too awful, we used to do 7 on too and they weren't easy after the 4th or 5th!!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogless said:


> Sounds sensible until it stops hurting to me . Hope the nights aren't too awful, we used to do 7 on too and they weren't easy after the 4th or 5th!!


Just about to finish night number 5 of 7. Kills me. I do nothing when I'm on nights! X


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

goodvic2 said:


> Just about to finish night number 5 of 7. Kills me. I do nothing when I'm on nights! X


Ugh... you cant! OH worked nights for years and it was brutal. You really cant get much of anything other than work done... Heres hoping the last two go by quickly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I do field a lot of "aren't you worried about your knees" type comments when people find out I'm running.

This month's Runner's World has the cutest article about this question. I can't find an on-line version (It's "Don't Your Knees Hurt?" by Marc Parent). But the good news is that running per-Se is not bad for your knees, and may even offer a protective factor. 

Kind of random, but the article cracked me up and I was wondering if you guys get the knee concern too. (My knees BTW feel fine )


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one, but I do field a lot of "aren't you worried about your knees" type comments when people find out I'm running.
> 
> This month's Runner's World has the cutest article about this question. I can't find an on-line version (It's "Don't Your Knees Hurt?" by Marc Parent). But the good news is that running per-Se is not bad for your knees, and may even offer a protective factor.
> 
> Kind of random, but the article cracked me up and I was wondering if you guys get the knee concern too. (My knees BTW feel fine )


Yes, knee and arthritis comments all the time. I just nod and smile.

I finished the first week of my taper this evening; rest day tomorrow. I'm tired and only had to do 8 miles this evening (on the back of the same this morning) - bit of a mental battle. Tapering is a scary time of paranoia and seems so counter intuitive.

Only have to do around 20 miles for my long run on Sunday, then 15 the Sunday after, 10 the Sunday after that and then the next weekend..the race .


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Yes, knee and arthritis comments all the time. I just nod and smile.
> 
> I finished the first week of my taper this evening; rest day tomorrow. I'm tired and only had to do 8 miles this evening (on the back of the same this morning) - bit of a mental battle. Tapering is a scary time of paranoia and seems so counter intuitive.
> 
> Only have to do around 20 miles for my long run on Sunday, then 15 the Sunday after, 10 the Sunday after that and then the next weekend..the race .


Its nice to hear someone so experienced freaking out about tapering. Ill taper in two weeks and after so many weeks around the 30 mile mark, running less really plays with your mind!

Your short long run is my long long run 

Gonna try a new route tomorrow for a 10 miler. OH is being a dork and doesnt want me running that route without a dog, and I dont want to run the dogs on pavement that long (I get to wear shoes, they dont). So hes going to meet me at mile 5 and switch out dogs. I think this is probably the only place where I can say something like that and not have you guys think Im a total freak LOL!

More motivation to get in to shape for trail running. Dogs can go longer on a trail run, dont have to be leashed the whole time, AND most of the routes around here are along the river so they can jump in and cool off as needed


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> It's nice to hear someone so experienced freaking out about tapering. I'll taper in two weeks and after so many weeks around the 30 mile mark, running less really plays with your mind!
> 
> Your "short" long run is my "long" long run
> 
> ...


TBH I never taper at all under marathon distance or longer triathlons - I suppose I should, but I don't. It used to be hard at work as we had so much PT as part of work so it stems from there I guess. I do make sure I don't do anything stupid in the lead ups though so that is sort of and still freaks me out. I get all panicky if someone stands there telling me how they were up all night ill or their whole family has a cold - practically drive a stake through their heart and waft garlic bulbs at them then finish them off with a silver bullet though no matter my race distance but especially this one!!! This week I have done just over 70 miles. Odd how my perspective has changed the longer the distances I have been pushing as that would have been my peak for any other longer races before.

Your new run sounds good; new routes are so refreshing - and yes, I understand swapping out the dogs!! My OH is happier if people know who I am "just in case" so when I am alone, especially in very remote areas, I wear a Road ID, sets his mind at rest a little. Even if the next person along might be days, weeks or months away :sosp:.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

Dogless said:


> TBH I never taper at all under marathon distance or longer triathlons - I suppose I should, but I don't. It used to be hard at work as we had so much PT as part of work so it stems from there I guess. I do make sure I don't do anything stupid in the lead ups though so that is sort of and still freaks me out. I get all panicky if someone stands there telling me how they were up all night ill or their whole family has a cold - practically drive a stake through their heart and waft garlic bulbs at them then finish them off with a silver bullet though no matter my race distance but especially this one!!! This week I have done just over 70 miles. Odd how my perspective has changed the longer the distances I have been pushing as that would have been my peak for any other longer races before.
> 
> Your new run sounds good; new routes are so refreshing - and yes, I understand swapping out the dogs!! My OH is happier if people know who I am "just in case" so when I am alone, especially in very remote areas, I wear a Road ID, sets his mind at rest a little. Even if the next person along might be days, weeks or months away :sosp:.


LOL @ the avoiding sick people. Sadly as a teacher, Im around coughing, sniffling, sneezing kids daily. No avoiding it. 
And so true about the perspective - Im looking at 30 miles per week feeling accomplished, youre over twice that on a taper week! Right now 40 mpw seems daunting, but Im sure once I get there it will be fine.
I have to say my endurance has totally changed over the years. In my 20s a long run (over 10 miles) would have knocked me out for the rest of the day. This morning I did 10 miles and though Im sore, energy-wise I feel perfectly fine. Gonna hop in the shower and off to two soccer games and then home to laundry and the usual weekend catch-up.

So the new route is fun - lots of rolling hills, up and down, almost no flat and very remote, saw a grand total of two cars. The part I did in the dark was fine, but once the sun came up, so did all the yard dogs who come running out in to the road to bark and posture at us. At this point I had Breez who is not quite as good as Bates at giving off dont F with me vibes, though she did a decent job. Just annoying to have to deal with. Have to stop, yell and growl at the oncoming dog, then make sure theyre not following us when we keep going... Just annoying. I like getting in to a groove and not stopping.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> LOL @ the avoiding sick people. Sadly as a teacher, I'm around coughing, sniffling, sneezing kids daily. No avoiding it.
> And so true about the perspective - I'm looking at 30 miles per week feeling accomplished, you're over twice that on a taper week! Right now 40 mpw seems daunting, but I'm sure once I get there it will be fine.
> I have to say my endurance has totally changed over the years. In my 20's a long run (over 10 miles) would have knocked me out for the rest of the day. This morning I did 10 miles and though I'm sore, energy-wise I feel perfectly fine. Gonna hop in the shower and off to two soccer games and then home to laundry and the usual weekend catch-up.
> 
> So the new route is fun - lots of rolling hills, up and down, almost no flat and very remote, saw a grand total of two cars. The part I did in the dark was fine, but once the sun came up, so did all the "yard" dogs who come running out in to the road to bark and posture at us. At this point I had Breez who is not quite as good as Bates at giving off "don't F with me" vibes, though she did a decent job. Just annoying to have to deal with. Have to stop, yell and growl at the oncoming dog, then make sure they're not following us when we keep going... Just annoying. I like getting in to a groove and not stopping.


Yes, as a nurse I obviously was too - but seemed resistant to the nasties in the main which was lucky.

Even 10 mpw is accomplished - really depends on what sessions you're doing doesn't it? Or what you want to do. Even getting your trainers on and out of the door is an accomplishment and makes you a runner.

New route sounds good - I love hills, always have . There are a lot of studies ref endurance and age and mine is improving all the time in my mid thirties; but I always had to do a lot with work so had a good base, which helps too I think.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi guys, I have been good this week and run every day. Not very far granted 5 miles each day tops but better than nothing I supppose. Ouesi and dogless I don't know how you do it, big respect to you both x will be following thread in awe !! I am waiting in ernest for the trails to dry out, its so muddy here. Don't mind a bit of mud but not up to my knees thanks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Hi guys, I have been good this week and run every day. Not very far granted 5 miles each day tops but better than nothing I supppose. Ouesi and dogless I don't know how you do it, big respect to you both x will be following thread in awe !! I am waiting in ernest for the trails to dry out, its so muddy here. Don't mind a bit of mud but not up to my knees thanks


Same here; I am up to my knees or even thighs on most runs on certain trails. They stay boggy all year but right now they're horrendous :sosp:. Well nothing to respect about me, just one foot in front of the other exactly the same as the rest of us!! BUT am I ever excited to see the VLM results tomorrow for the elite men…can't bloody WAIT  . I'll start my long run just as it gets light as usual and only have 20 miles to do…..but still doubt I'll see the finish live. Don't want to do long run late though but I'll not listen to the sports news on the way home so I can catch up with it when I get in.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Same here; I am up to my knees or even thighs on most runs on certain trails. They stay boggy all year but right now they're horrendous :sosp:. Well nothing to respect about me, just one foot in front of the other exactly the same as the rest of us!! BUT am I ever excited to see the VLM results tomorrow for the elite mencan't bloody WAIT  . I'll start my long run just as it gets light as usual and only have 20 miles to do..but still doubt I'll see the finish live. Don't want to do long run late though but I'll not listen to the sports news on the way home so I can catch up with it when I get in.


Oh only 20 miles !! I admire your stamina and get up and go for sure. You are in Ireland aren't you ? Whereabouts ? Ah yes the london marathon, I'm sure there's a big footie match on the same day ? Would love to have a go at the marathon maybe in the future when I have more mileage under my belt. I've only ever done 5k park runs so maybe a half marathon is more realisitic !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Oh only 20 miles !! I admire your stamina and get up and go for sure. You are in Ireland aren't you ? Whereabouts ? Ah yes the london marathon, I'm sure there's a big footie match on the same day ? Would love to have a go at the marathon maybe in the future when I have more mileage under my belt. I've only ever done 5k park runs so maybe a half marathon is more realisitic !


Compared to what I have been doing it's a fair bit less. I have lost all sense of perspective on distance but will regain in pretty sharpish I am sure . I am in Norn Iron.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Compared to what I have been doing it's a fair bit less. I have lost all sense of perspective on distance but will regain in pretty sharpish I am sure . I am in Norn Iron.


Northern Ireland I know its supposed to be beautiful there, the Antrim Coast I've heard. I have been to Donegal, Letterkenny I loved it, so wild and rugged and the beaches were beautiful even though it was Autumn when I went. Are you actually Irish ?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Northern Ireland I know its supposed to be beautiful there, the Antrim Coast I've heard. I have been to Donegal, Letterkenny I loved it, so wild and rugged and the beaches were beautiful even though it was Autumn when I went. Are you actually Irish ?


No, I am English. The Antrim Coast is gorgeous. I get to run along and see..









I think the North Antrim coast is the most beautiful coastline I have ever seen. Breathtaking.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

It is breathtaking from the pictures, will have to visit there one day. Looks very similar to Donegal. I'm jealous !


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Bellaboo1 said:


> It is breathtaking from the pictures, will have to visit there one day. Looks very similar to Donegal. I'm jealous !


So beautiful agree! Must make motivation to get up and out there a little easier 

Im not sore today which youd think is a good thing, but of course I over think it!

When Im sore running I think Im over doing it, when Im not sore I think I should be doing more. Oh the joys of constant self-doubt LOL!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

So I ran part of the course I hadn't yet recced and can see how people DNF and don't make the checkpoint on time&#8230;..there is a 6 - 8 mile stretch of pure torture. Gradient (fine, I like hills) + knee high bog + sinkholes + no real path so you have to spot wooded marker posts in a brown landscape (cos no one wants to go up there!!) + narrow forest tracks with trees to scramble over and under, streams to cross and roots to trip over = bloody hard graft . I think I am pleased it is near to the start although it does take it out of your legs horribly hugely and you fall and fall and fall :shocked:.

At least I know what to expect; hope it dries up a little at least!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Dogless said:


> So I ran part of the course I hadn't yet recced and can see how people DNF and don't make the checkpoint on time..there is a 6 - 8 mile stretch of pure torture. Gradient (fine, I like hills) + knee high bog + sinkholes + no real path so you have to spot wooded marker posts in a brown landscape (cos no one wants to go up there!!) + narrow forest tracks with trees to scramble over and under, streams to cross and roots to trip over = bloody hard graft . I think I am pleased it is near to the start although it does take it out of your legs horribly hugely and you fall and fall and fall :shocked:.
> 
> At least I know what to expect; hope it dries up a little at least!!


Ive been reading some ultra blogs/race reports type things and I just have to say, in the most loving and admiring way, you guys are totally nuts!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

This is on the path



As is this.got blown over if you stood up and still!!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dogless said:


> This is on the path
> 
> 
> 
> As is this.got blown over if you stood up and still!!


Ohh be careful, makes me wince just looking at the pics, perfect ankle turning ground !!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Ohh be careful, makes me wince just looking at the pics, perfect ankle turning ground !!


I just relax and go with the falls. Don't think about the maybes or I'd never get out there .


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Ohh be careful, makes me wince just looking at the pics, perfect ankle turning ground !!


Thats exactly what I think looking at that terrain! 
And then I start thinking about how hard it would be to keep up with my regular non-running life on crutches and I freak myself out 

There has got to be a happy medium between no sense of self-preservation and not doing anything fun for fear of the what ifs.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Thats exactly what I think looking at that terrain!
> And then I start thinking about how hard it would be to keep up with my regular non-running life on crutches and I freak myself out
> 
> There has got to be a happy medium between no sense of self-preservation and not doing anything fun for fear of the what ifs.


I have been working on throwing myself down hill a little more suicidally actually; overcoming that inclination to put the brakes on . It is exhilarating, painful when you meet the ground at times and definitely an acquired skill .


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I did a 6k run today, followed by a dog walk and 30 mins of yoga. 

Feel great :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> I did a 6k run today, followed by a dog walk and 30 mins of yoga.
> 
> Feel great :thumbup1:


That's brilliant, you sound well and truly back on track :thumbsup:.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogless said:


> That's brilliant, you sound well and truly back on track :thumbsup:.


Well getting there after 7 nights :eek6:

The yoga felt awesome though. Must commit to 3 x per week.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

So; the race is two weeks today .

I am a week into my taper; around 60 miles run this week, it is OK bar total, total paranoia. Every little twinge is a potential injury, a friend with a sore throat that everyone at her workplace has had which culminates in a chest infection made me really jumpy (don't usually give a hoot about germs ) etc etc. I tripped on some hill reps on a descent and bounced and rolled half way down the mountain until I came to a stop and frantically tried to identify any source of pain (not much, luckily!!). So.actually things are fine but I am flapping :w00t:.

Long run is 15 miles tomorrowvery, very odd indeed. I am finding it odd watching how far the dogs and I go and having to cut things shorter than I like to.

Only 40 miles or so to run in the next week too.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a runner, I am just getting back into it after breaking my foot last year. 

Have been running 5k three times an week and just did my first 8km yesterday in 51 minutes. I plan to stick to 8k for a month and up the distance again. 

I have run a few half marathons so I hope to get back to that level of fitness and maybe on to a full marathon


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi ScruffyCat - sounds like a sensible training plan after your injury.

My taper is difficult. Today I only needed to do 15 miles. My brain was really playing tricks…."my achilles are nipping" - true but no more than usual when going up a set of hundreds of stone steps  ;"my hamstrings are hurting, definitely a problem" - not true. "I can't possibly run up this hill" - not true, done it lots of times  ;"I am out of breath already" - not true…..and on and on and on :crazy:.

However I saw the sun up over the Giant's Causeway



And had a pause at my turn around point to appreciate the power of the sea (I love the sea)







Hope everyone else has had less paranoia - filled runs this weekend  .


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that George. 

I did a 10k yesterday and felt my knee again towards the end. 

Done two days of yoga so feel pretty amazing ! X


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> Sorry to hear that George.
> 
> I did a 10k yesterday and felt my knee again towards the end.
> 
> Done two days of yoga so feel pretty amazing ! X


It's no real drama - to be expected :crazy:. At least the view was a good distraction!!

Well done on the yoga and the 10kmmaybe back off to 9km or even 9.5km until you run pain - free and build back up again carefully?? Hard one xx


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dogless said:


> It's no real drama - to be expected :crazy:. At least the view was a good distraction!!
> 
> Well done on the yoga and the 10kmmaybe back off to 9km or even 9.5km until you run pain - free and build back up again carefully?? Hard one xx


The view is flipping AMAZING!!!!

I am just loving the yoga though. All that stretching, particularly after a run x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

goodvic2 said:


> The view is flipping AMAZING!!!!
> 
> I am just loving the yoga though. All that stretching, particularly after a run x


Yes - I love pilates for that reason. That and my spiky balls  (really ) to iron things out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

I have hot yoga tomorrow afternoon, cant wait


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

ouesi said:


> I have hot yoga tomorrow afternoon, cant wait


I've never done that before. But it looks awesome x


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't run but my OH does and every Saturday takes part in the local Parkrun.
This Saturdays was poignant in that it was in memory of the runner that sadly died at the end of last weeks London marathon.
He was a local runner who took part in the parkruns.
Newbury race dedicated to London Marathon runner - ITV News


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Inspiring views there Georgina, keep up the good work girl ! Had a good couple of runs the last few days on a woodland route I love, mossy with a stream running through and lots of bluebells and wild flowers, a tad muddy today but not too bad, dogs enjoy it as well. Its only around 5 miles but very calming and quiet. Have pics on phone but being a technophobe have not worked out how to get them on here


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mr Gizmo said:


> I don't run but my OH does and every Saturday takes part in the local Parkrun.
> This Saturdays was poignant in that it was in memory of the runner that sadly died at the end of last weeks London marathon.
> He was a local runner who took part in the parkruns.
> Newbury race dedicated to London Marathon runner - ITV News


How tragic, condolences to his friends and family x


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Im just starting running I ran twice last week just to test the waters as such and make sure I could actually run as I have a bit of a dodgy knee. 

From Thursday (when my LO goes back to her child minders) I will be doing the couch to 5k training app and hopefully go on from there. used to really worry about running as I have to do it in quite a busy area and need to lose at least 70lbs but I'm past the point of caring what people think now. 

I have to say after these first two tries at running I'm really anxious to get out and run again. though I feel like I'm crazy for saying it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Im just starting running I ran twice last week just to test the waters as such and make sure I could actually run as I have a bit of a dodgy knee.
> 
> From Thursday (when my LO goes back to her child minders) I will be doing the couch to 5k training app and hopefully go on from there. used to really worry about running as *I have to do it in quite a busy area and need to lose at least 70lbs but I'm past the point of caring what people think now. *
> 
> I have to say after these first two tries at running I'm really anxious to get out and run again. though I feel like I'm crazy for saying it.


I always just think "good on you for getting out there" when I see someone who is starting out / weight conscious etc if I think anything at all. Admiration rather than anything negative. Usually TBH I just smile and say "morning" to anyone running - if I see anyone at all that is!!! .


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I always just think "good on you for getting out there" when I see someone who is starting out / weight conscious etc if I think anything at all. Admiration rather than anything negative. Usually TBH I just smile and say "morning" to anyone running - if I see anyone at all that is!!! .


It's not so much runners that I used to worry about, being by the beach we have the 'boy racers' who have nothing better to do than drive up and down with their friends shouting abuse at people and the teenagers mostly the girls that spend hours covering themselves in make up and think that a size 10 is fat, we seem to have an abundance of them here especially in the summer lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> It's not so much runners that I used to worry about, being by the beach we have the 'boy racers' who have nothing better to do than drive up and down with their friends shouting abuse at people and the teenagers mostly the girls that spend hours covering themselves in make up and think that a size 10 is fat, we seem to have an abundance of them here especially in the summer lol.


My stepdaughter once informed me that she hoped she never got as fat as a size 10  :w00t:. She despises exercise at it makes you look red and sweaty and she is one of the make up covered girls that flock to the seaside in summer!!

I have drunk women in Lycra many sizes too small queuing by the chippy van on a Friday night laughing at me usually and teens and kids saying all the usual "you'll never catch the ice cream van fatty" etc etc . And people wonder why I like to run away from home even without the dogs :w00t:.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> My stepdaughter once informed me that she hoped she never got as fat as a size 10  :w00t:. She despises exercise at it makes you look red and sweaty and she is one of the make up covered girls that flock to the seaside in summer!!
> 
> I have drunk women in Lycra many sizes too small queuing by the chippy van on a Friday night laughing at me usually and teens and kids saying all the usual "you'll never catch the ice cream van fatty" etc etc . And people wonder why I like to run away from home even without the dogs :w00t:.


Whatever happened to the saying 'if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything', I swear people are just getting worse every year. I really wish I could drive then I could run on the common instead (though it would mean running past dozens of marines on occasion :blush it would probably be easier on my joints too running somewhere softer but beggars cant be choosers. I did have a little jog on the sand the other night as the tide was going out and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I run with Apollo and dogs are banned from the beach from the first of may until September 

My LOs only 3 but she's already tall and skinny and can eat anything. but she's outdoorsy too and not afraid to jump in the mud and walk for miles I really hope she stays that way but probably not lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> Im just starting running I ran twice last week just to test the waters as such and make sure I could actually run as I have a bit of a dodgy knee.
> 
> From Thursday (when my LO goes back to her child minders) I will be doing the couch to 5k training app and hopefully go on from there. used to really worry about running as I have to do it in quite a busy area and need to lose at least 70lbs but I'm past the point of caring what people think now.
> 
> I have to say after these first two tries at running I'm really anxious to get out and run again. though I feel like I'm crazy for saying it.


I love seeing anyone out there running, walking, anything. Good for you I say! I cant believe the rude things people have said though! Ugh...

Thankfully I usually run at dark-o-clock in the morning when no one else is about and if they are, all theyll see is my reflective vest. Last time I ran in public it was at a race, and the participants, spectators, and volunteers are beyond awesome 

Hats off to you for getting out there, thats all that counts!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Whatever happened to the saying 'if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything', I swear people are just getting worse every year. I really wish I could drive then I could run on the common instead (though it would mean running past dozens of marines on occasion :blush it would probably be easier on my joints too running somewhere softer but beggars cant be choosers. I did have a little jog on the sand the other night as the tide was going out and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I run with Apollo and dogs are banned from the beach from the first of may until September
> 
> My LOs only 3 but she's already tall and skinny and can eat anything. but she's outdoorsy too and not afraid to jump in the mud and walk for miles I really hope she stays that way but probably not lol


Half of it's jealousy TBH that you're getting out there and they aren't. I know that I could wipe the floor with any of the stupid women who direct comments at me (and am easily 4 or more stone lighter than them - only relevant once they call me fat…before that, I don't care!!) or the lazy Playstation Generation teens - I know not all teens are; but them those that do exercise don't tend to mock .

No reason your LO shouldn't stay outdoorsy - fingers crossed anyway!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Half marathon tomorrow. Starting to feel the butterflies!!! 
Hoping to do better time than last time (2:35).


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Half marathon tomorrow. Starting to feel the butterflies!!!
> Hoping to do better time than last time (2:35).


Excellent!! You'll smash it I am sure as you have been able to run more this time haven't you due to not being injured? :thumbsup:.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Excellent!! You'll smash it I am sure as you have been able to run more this time haven't you due to not being injured? :thumbsup:.


Yes, the distance is not nearly as daunting as the first time. I feel fine endurance-wise, I'm averaging about 30/35 miles a week (would like to get closer to 40). But I've run over 10 miles enough times now to know what it feels like and that I can do it, but gosh I'm slow!!
And of course my brain is doing all sorts of things to me and taking me to "what ifs" that I really don't need to be contemplating LOL!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yes, the distance is not nearly as daunting as the first time. I feel fine endurance-wise, I'm averaging about 30/35 miles a week (would like to get closer to 40). But I've run over 10 miles enough times now to know what it feels like and that I can do it, but gosh I'm slow!!
> And of course my brain is doing all sorts of things to me and taking me to "what ifs" that I really don't need to be contemplating LOL!


So what if you're slow? As long as you're enjoying the running and the racing (which you seem to be) then it doesn't matter does it? 

I know all about the "what ifs" - my brain is in overdrive!! I "only" had 40 miles to do this week and I feel itchy on it :scared:. The boys were really confuzzled at the turn around point on the route we did this morning as it's one where we usually run through a bog and up a mountain and back and we only did 7.5 miles - didn't even get to the bog :lol:.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Half marathon tomorrow. Starting to feel the butterflies!!!
> Hoping to do better time than last time (2:35).


Good luck xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Dogless said:


> So what if you're slow? As long as you're enjoying the running and the racing (which you seem to be) then it doesn't matter does it?
> 
> I know all about the "what ifs" - my brain is in overdrive!! I "only" had 40 miles to do this week and I feel itchy on it :scared:. *The boys were really confuzzled at the turn around point on the route we did this morning as it's one where we usually run through a bog and up a mountain and back and we only did 7.5 miles - didn't even get to the bog* :lol:.


Ha ha!! I can totally picture them 

Your race is next weekend yes?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Ha ha!! I can totally picture them
> 
> Your race is next weekend yes?


Yup; Kilo has a tendency to stand fast until you convince him it's not going to happen :lol:.

And yep.next Saturday :scared:. I have 10 miles to do this Sunday, then 6, then 4, then 2..then rest!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

OMG that was a hard earned finishers medal! Did not beat my last time, was actually over by almost a minute. But Im proud to finish. Was a tough course, some serious steep, long uphills. Phew! Im tired! But happy 

Now off to LOs soccer game. Gotta love the mommy juggling act


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done Ouesi !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

*giggle, snort*

Dogless, have you read this? The conversation at the end is hilarious 
Ironman vs. Ultrarunner | Inquirer News


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> *giggle, snort*
> 
> Dogless, have you read this? The conversation at the end is hilarious
> Ironman vs. Ultrarunner | Inquirer News


That's funny . I am torn as triathlon was a passion of mine (hopefully will be again if I can get back on my bike) though .


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Dogless said:


> That's funny . I am torn as triathlon was a passion of mine (hopefully will be again if I can get back on my bike) though .


I would totally do a tri if the bike portion didnt have to be on roads. Like if someone invented a lake swim, a mountain/trail bike portion, and a run, I would so do it. I love swimming, I love mountain biking, love running. HATE road biking.

So... Checked out on-line results for yesterdays half, turns out I was 5th in my age group! Yay me! Apparently make it a small enough race with an evil enough course, and even a slow-poke like me can look decent!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done Ouesi XX. Georgina keep it up !!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I would totally do a tri if the bike portion didnt have to be on roads. Like if someone invented a lake swim, a mountain/trail bike portion, and a run, I would so do it. I love swimming, I love mountain biking, love running. HATE road biking.
> 
> So... Checked out on-line results for yesterdays half, turns out I was 5th in my age group! Yay me! Apparently make it a small enough race with an evil enough course, and even a slow-poke like me can look decent!


That's good!! :thumbsup: .

There are tris like that here and plenty of canoe, bike, run type adventure races - maybe there are some around your way if you know where to look?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any problems with there shins when running, I don't know whether im running funny or what? but I've run 4 times now and the first 2 I was fine but the last 2 after about a minute my shins really hurt like seriously painful by the time I stop so I end up stopping and walking for a bit then stretching my legs out which seems to help a bit before trying again but usually only last about 20 seconds before the pain starts again. it's really getting to me because it seems to be my only problem my breathing seems to have sorted itself out after the first two runs, I've always been taught to work through pain during exercise (though obviously not severe pain) so I try to run through it but it gets too much and I have to stop, I don't want to give my self any injuries. someone said shin splints but I looked them up and it said shins would hurt at different times too but my pain stops as soon as I stop running , I'm thinking it might just be my weight and muscles not being strong enough yet so just to take it slower??

I've had a few days off because I've been helping run a horse event for the last 3 days so have been up from 5.30 and on my feet walking all day for those days. I want to try again with the couch to 5k app on my phone which I hadn't started yet because I wanted to get this weekend done first, but don't want to push to hard. I'm thinking try the couch to 5k tomorrow and stop if my shins get bad again make a drs appointment?? I've been doing some cardio workouts and yoga at home too and have been fine with those. any advice would be great


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Urgh Shin Splints - important to sort them. This should help Shinsplints - How To Beat them - Beating Injury - Runner's World give you a little more info.

The importance of starting very slowly is that your CV system makes adaptations pretty quickly (so you feel fine to extend duration / increase speed), then muscles, tendons and ligaments much more slowly. You are probably spot on when you say that your muscles are not yet adapted to running much yet - and your weight cannot help (sorry, that sounds rude).

Are you running in good shoes?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Urgh Shin Splints - important to sort them. This should help Shinsplints - How To Beat them - Beating Injury - Runner's World give you a little more info.
> 
> The importance of starting very slowly is that your CV system makes adaptations pretty quickly (so you feel fine to extend duration / increase speed), then muscles, tendons and ligaments much more slowly. You are probably spot on when you say that your muscles are not yet adapted to running much yet - and your weight cannot help (sorry, that sounds rude).
> 
> Are you running in good shoes?


Thanks for the info, I think I will give the couch to 5k training a go tomorrow and see how that goes

Don't worry about sounding rude, I know my weight can and does make a lot of things harder.

Just Nike air trainers at the moment which weren't cheap but aren't specifically for running I'm planning to invest on some better ones in a couple weeks


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Apollo it could be your shoes then, maybe think about having your gait anaylised in a running shop. I suffer from shin splints sometimes, damn painful. Don't be tempted to run through it. Icing and massage helps. I also wear compression knee length socks which also helps. Also doing too much too soon can cause shin splints so go easy !


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Apollo it could be your shoes then, maybe think about having your gait anaylised in a running shop. I suffer from shin splints sometimes, damn painful. Don't be tempted to run through it. Icing and massage helps. I also wear compression knee length socks which also helps. Also doing too much too soon can cause shin splints so go easy !


Thank you, What would be a running shop?? I've never heard of one before just sports shops. I realised today that I think the main problem is my trainers the ground was slightly wet and it made my trainers slip a lot which was really distracting and made it a lot harder, my shins weren't bad today, but I didn't do that much running because of the lack of grip


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Thank you, What would be a running shop?? I've never heard of one before just sports shops. I realised today that I think the main problem is my trainers the ground was slightly wet and it made my trainers slip a lot which was really distracting and made it a lot harder, my shins weren't bad today, but I didn't do that much running because of the lack of grip


Don't go to JJB, JDSports etc etc. Look for a small, independent running shop or a chain such as "Up & Running" - essentially anything run by runners for runners. They should analyse your gait and recommend some trainers for you. One thing I will say though is that if the trainer doesn't feel right despite them recommending it, then it most likely isn't right - and the converse can be true. They'll be more than happy to discuss.

I am not a fan of these big brick like structures that bring about gait change TBH but do think cushioning can be very important until you're at a size you're happier with.

If you can, I'd not run until your footwear's sorted or you may end up missing a lot more runs in the long term if you properly knacker yourself (that's a medical term).


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Don't go to JJB, JDSports etc etc. Look for a small, independent running shop or a chain such as "Up & Running" - essentially anything run by runners for runners. They should analyse your gait and recommend some trainers for you. One thing I will say though is that if the trainer doesn't feel right despite them recommending it, then it most likely isn't right - and the converse can be true. They'll be more than happy to discuss.
> 
> I am not a fan of these big brick like structures that bring about gait change TBH but do think cushioning can be very important until you're at a size you're happier with.
> 
> If you can, I'd not run until your footwear's sorted or you may end up missing a lot more runs in the long term if you properly knacker yourself (that's a medical term).


Thanks I was thinking of getting my bike from my mums, I've not really got anywhere to put it here but I still want to exercise even if I cant run for now and cycling would be the easiest thing as there are a lot of cycle tracks round here and obviously I can still take Apollo, plus cycling for a couple weeks will help my fitness a bit for when I start running again


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Thanks I was thinking of getting my bike from my mums, I've not really got anywhere to put it here but I still want to exercise even if I cant run for now and cycling would be the easiest thing as there are a lot of cycle tracks round here and obviously I can still take Apollo, plus cycling for a couple weeks will help my fitness a bit for when I start running again


Sounds like a perfect plan :thumbsup:.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone here ran with a backpack on?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am having a cow just about, about.everything for Saturday. Trainers, nutrition, drop bag - even though I have prepared and rehearsed everything that I can think of :scared: :eek6:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Last run done this morning before the big day; only 2 miles and I _almost_ ditched it but seeing as I haven't missed one single training run thought it would be a shame to be lazy for the very last bit :laugh:.



Miceandmore64 said:


> Has anyone here ran with a backpack on?


Yup, frequently - some very heavy ones and now some nice light ones .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I can't believe your run has come up so soon Dogless. Good luck 

Been a bit AWOL from here as I've had some foot (possibly a bit of plantar fasciitis?) & back problems so haven't wanted to risk running. 

Grr! 

Well done ouesi on your race! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I am having a cow just about, about.everything for Saturday. Trainers, nutrition, drop bag - even though I have prepared and rehearsed everything that I can think of :scared: :eek6:.


I thought of you this morning on my run wondering how you were feeling and thinking that I would be a nervous wreck! Planning, packing, packing, planning, repacking.... You'll be great 

What time do you have to get up? What time do you start? Sleep... who needs it eh?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I thought of you this morning on my run wondering how you were feeling and thinking that I would be a nervous wreck! Planning, packing, packing, planning, repacking.... You'll be great
> 
> What time do you have to get up? What time do you start? Sleep... who needs it eh?


Believe it or not, final details are not yet confirmed :scared:. There are three locations on three different sites and various start times :mad2:. Waitingthey put final details for an event last Saturday up on the website on the Thursday night so here's hoping!!! Looks like 0400 meet, registration etc. Agh. Uncertainty isn't my "thing" so much :scared:.

The weather was awful up there today (walked dogs) - gales, heavy rain and back down to 2c which was freezing. The forecast keeps changing between really good and pretty bad for Saturday which also doesn't help - but what I do know is that the two mountains at the start and forest which all feature deep bogs will be very hard going with all the rain .

Soto summariseI am in a flat spin with all the unknowns :scared: .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally; race details are out. Phew.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Finally; race details are out. Phew.


OMG I just read you other post and would have been FREAKING out! So glad you got the details... 0400 start? Yeah... you ultra folks are craaaayzee 

I know the whole thing won't be "fun" exactly, but enjoy the experience, I know you will


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> OMG I just read you other post and would have been FREAKING out! So glad you got the details... 0400 start? Yeah... you ultra folks are craaaayzee
> 
> I know the whole thing won't be "fun" exactly, but enjoy the experience, I know you will


Going to register tomorrow night I think as you get 1.5 hours and will be more relaxed. Can do on the morning but you get 15 minutes.

The marathon folk start at about the time most of us should arrive at the halfway mark (they start from there) and the half marathon folk at 1830 - so most runners finish together I guess :thumbup:.

I shall try to enjoy indeed. Wonder when and how the wheels are going to fall off - mental? physical? both? - as they will…and how I am going to get them on again :scared: .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Was wondering who else runs and what goals you have?


I always loved running as a Child, but like many I stopped for one reason or the other... then I got older, un fitter and suddenly decided I wanted to run again  I did try a few times but felt unbelievably out of shape, I could barely run 5 steps without feeling really out of breath and shaky.... I then discovered I had pernicious anemia , which I now have to have B12 injections and Iron tablets for. Fast forward a couple of years later and I am feeling loads better ( I can't believe how bad I felt and just pushed through it because I thought that was just from being unfit! ), so decided to try running again!

At the moment I have started the couch to 5k with high hopes of doing a 5k parkrun in July.

My first day out running I surprised myself... remembering how a few steps had me keeling over, I didn't think I would get far. But I managed a comfortable 30 second run before needing to stop. My first rest day was spent repeating the words 'OW MY LEGS!'... day 2 of running I took it easy because my legs were still aching yet I managed 40 seconds of running. beat my personal best of 45 from day 1 and got 58 seconds  couldn't wipe the grin of my face 

Today is my second rest day and my legs feel GREAT, I thought they would be aching even more!?

As a side to running I have tried to be more sensible with my diet. I still eat junk, but I make sure breakfast is healthy and what ever I eat after a run is healthy... I am a healthy weight and I am not running to lose weight, but I am out of shape literally... my belly is 39 inch, my bust 36 and my hips 34... I look heavily pregnant :scared: and I hope that with running it will help tone my stomach muscles at the very least. However my main reason for running is simply because I love to run 

If anyone has any tips/advise about runners with anemia that would be much appreciated 

I shall now try and read through all the other posts to see what people are getting up to :thumbup:


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

I love running, dropped off a bit in the winter (the cold is not motivational at all!). I'm back on it now though and loving it. Travelling down Blackpool next week to do the annual 10k run with my Dad and brother. Really looking forward to it. At the moment I'm getting a time of 46mins for a 10k which is quite good. Aiming to get it down to 40mins if not even less.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Going to register tomorrow night I think as you get 1.5 hours and will be more relaxed. Can do on the morning but you get 15 minutes.
> 
> The marathon folk start at about the time most of us should arrive at the halfway mark (they start from there) and the half marathon folk at 1830 - so most runners finish together I guess :thumbup:.
> 
> I shall try to enjoy indeed. Wonder when and how the wheels are going to fall off - mental? physical? both? - as they willand how I am going to get them on again :scared: .


I haven't shown my face around this thread for a while *slaps wrist*

When I start running again, I'll be on here more, venting and frustrating about how unfit and fat I am 

Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD LUCK, G :thumbup: ... I'll be thinking of you on Saturday  I'm sure you'll do amazingly! You'll battle through the tough moments and reach the finish line in a fab time  xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> I haven't shown my face around this thread for a while *slaps wrist*
> 
> When I start running again, I'll be on here more, venting and frustrating about how unfit and fat I am
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD LUCK, G :thumbup: ... I'll be thinking of you on Saturday  I'm sure you'll do amazingly! You'll battle through the tough moments and reach the finish line in a fab time  xxx


If I make the three cut offs in time . There was one at halfway of 8 hours….which is now 7.5 hours and there are additional ones at 75km and - cruelly - 90km :scared:. I couldn't have trained harder so will do my very, very best. I NEED the thoughts beamed so concentrate hard :thumbup:.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogless said:


> If I make the three cut offs in time . There was one at halfway of 8 hours.which is now 7.5 hours and there are additional ones at 75km and - cruelly - 90km :scared:. I couldn't have trained harder so will do my very, very best. I NEED the thoughts beamed so concentrate hard :thumbup:.


I'll be frazzling my little brain, beaming lots and lots of positive vibes and thoughts :thumb up:

You deserve all the luck and well-wishes in the world for even thinking of attempting it  You're a braver (and much, much fitter) woman than me!

You'll be fab and I look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that catch up felt like an eyeball marathon!

And while I knew Dogless was a great inspirational runner.... I honestly didn't think I would be the only one running less than a minute, never mind talking miles :lol: but I am still really happy with my efforts!

Best of luck to you Dogless, and if you start to doubt yourself maybe think of those doctors words echoing through your mind saying 'you can't... you wont....' I am certain that will fire up your heart, keep you moving and remind you just how amazing you have done and how much more you are capable of  
Take a moment to pause, close your eyes take a deep breath and then open them as if you are opening them for the first time, take in everything that is around you from the vast beautiful scenery to the delicate tiny leaves of the moss beneath your feet... the world is f'n awesome and you have the ability and opportunity to run through a part of it.
I think these two things will give you the determination and inspiration to squash any doubts that may surface.

No matter how you get through it, you will do amazing and once the pain eases off and the ice baths are over... your going to feel on top of the world 

What I want to know is..... what's going to be your next run? :scared:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sailor said:


> Well that catch up felt like an eyeball marathon!
> 
> And while I knew Dogless was a great inspirational runner.... I honestly didn't think I would be the only one running less than a minute, never mind talking miles :lol: but I am still really happy with my efforts!
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend - sage advice :thumbup:.

My next run…well, I have a few things in my sights but we'll see how this goes first  .


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Dogless said:


> If I make the three cut offs in time . There was one at halfway of 8 hours.which is now 7.5 hours and there are additional ones at 75km and - cruelly - 90km :scared:. I couldn't have trained harder so will do my very, very best. I NEED the thoughts beamed so concentrate hard :thumbup:.


Will most definitely be sending positive thoughts from this side of the pond!
Im doing a 5K charity run for ALS Saturday morning, so Ill be running a teeny tiny fraction of your race with you in spirit


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Will most definitely be sending positive thoughts from this side of the pond!
> Im doing a 5K charity run for ALS Saturday morning, so Ill be running a teeny tiny fraction of your race with you in spirit


Best of luck tomorrowwhat is ALS? (It's Advanced Life Support to me  )


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Best of luck tomorrowwhat is ALS? (It's Advanced Life Support to me  )


Oh, it's a fun, social run. Not at all competitive, the kids are running it too 

ALS is amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (Lou Gehrig's disease), a student's father died of it last year and she has organized this run to raise funds for research.

One day I'd like to do similar to what you're doing and run to raise funds  
Many of the bigger marathons in the US are charity-based, we'll see what the future holds. Today I'm just going to sign up for another half, looks like a really fun one, loop course, in a fun mountain town, local musicians at every mile marker... Should be a fun day!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Oh, it's a fun, social run. Not at all competitive, the kids are running it too
> 
> ALS is amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (Lou Gehrig's disease), a student's father died of it last year and she has organized this run to raise funds for research.
> 
> ...


I don't usually run for a charity - did my first marathon after breaking my back for the Spinal Injuries Association but most I have just done because I wanted to run them; I had entered this one and started training before I decided on the charity "thing" so I am no great person  .

That half sounds fun - good atmosphere :thumbup:.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wishing you all the best for today go girl !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks all for your support; had a great day on Saturday . Ouesi hope you had fun too at your 5km .


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Thanks all for your support; had a great day on Saturday . Ouesi hope you had fun too at your 5km .


Yeah, I didn't post much in here in support of you Saturday  figured you needed your very own thread 

5K Sat was fun, beautiful route, but more hills and my hamstrings are still weak - especially the left. It doesn't really hurt like muscle sore, it just feels "weak", I don't know how else to describe it... I still managed to finish in front of a few teenagers and 20 somethings though so that felt good 

Just walked yesterday, then did 4 miles this morning on my regular route and though I still don't feel back to 100% I'm hoping with hot yoga tonight I'll be back to normal by tomorrow or Wednesday 

Waiting to hear back from the next half I want to do, looks like they don't have packet pick-up the day of the race, and I'm not driving 2 hours to pick up a packet the day before... I may skip that one. There is an XTerra half marathon trail run in the hottest part of the state in July, I may just skip any more races and focus on that one. Sounds just gnarly enough to be my kind of fun


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, I didn't post much in here in support of you Saturday  figured you needed your very own thread
> 
> 5K Sat was fun, beautiful route, but more hills and my hamstrings are still weak - especially the left. It doesn't really hurt like muscle sore, it just feels "weak", I don't know how else to describe it... I still managed to finish in front of a few teenagers and 20 somethings though so that felt good
> 
> ...


Yes; maybe just concentrate on an "A" race rather than doing lots. Hope you manage to strengthen up that hamstring too, sure you're on it .


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Running with possible plantar faciitis (self diagnosed)....good idea? Bad idea? 


I'm just annoyed that it's been weeks since my heels started hurting and no great improvement and my running will be slipping away from me...I mid-to-forefoot strike. Probably a stupid idea hey 


(amazing job Dogless, of course!!)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> Running with possible plantar faciitis (self diagnosed)....good idea? Bad idea?
> 
> I'm just annoyed that it's been weeks since my heels started hurting and no great improvement and my running will be slipping away from me...I mid-to-forefoot strike. Probably a stupid idea hey
> 
> (amazing job Dogless, of course!!)


BAD idea. It will only get worse . Have you been rolling it out etc? That can stop it worsening if you catch it early and you'll be back on the road in no time.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Dogless said:


> BAD idea. It will only get worse . Have you been rolling it out etc? That can stop it worsening if you catch it early and you'll be back on the road in no time.


No, what does that involve?

My worry is because I'm walking for around 2 hours a day anyway with Ruska they aren't gonna improve.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lupie said:


> No, what does that involve?
> 
> My worry is because I'm walking for around 2 hours a day anyway with Ruska they aren't gonna improve.


You can use a tennis ball or I have these Massage Balls - PhysioRoom.com You can release the tissue yourself if not too bad by rolling your foot on it with as much pressure as you can manage pretty much. Those balls are a godsend for releasing all manner of aches and pains!!

If both feet I'd take a look at your trainers TBH or other shoes that may have brought it on.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Yes; maybe just concentrate on an "A" race rather than doing lots. Hope you manage to strengthen up that hamstring too, sure you're on it .


 Yep, hot yoga tonight should help. I think it just never got a chance to recover fully after the half last week, but obviously I do need to strengthen things up as well.

So talked to one of the race directors, and they will mail me my packet, so now its deciding if I want to do this one or not.
Pros:
Its going to be hilly (which is what I need to work on if Im going to do the Xterra race in July).
Its a fun race, really neat mountain town with tons of local artists, very spectator friendly, its a loop through town with a local musician or band at every mile or so. 
OH is off that weekend which makes logistics way easier. 
Cons:
Its going to be hilly (will I be fit enough for another hilly race by June 7 or am I shooting myself in the foot for the Xterra race in July?)
Its 2 hours away, which with OH, kids, and a 0700 start should make for an interesting morning.



lupie said:


> Running with possible plantar faciitis (self diagnosed)....good idea? Bad idea?
> 
> I'm just annoyed that it's been weeks since my heels started hurting and no great improvement and my running will be slipping away from me...I mid-to-forefoot strike. Probably a stupid idea hey
> 
> (amazing job Dogless, of course!!)


I agree with dogless, a true injury like that youre just going to make worse if you keep running through the pain. 
Have you had your shoes looked at? I really think the right shoe can make all the difference in the world. The place where I get shoes also cuts the bottom of the shoe so that its more flexible. I wouldnt do it myself, but just the whole getting a professional to help you out thing  Foot stretches and strengthening exercises can help a lot too.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done Ouesi, beating youngsters in a 5k, can't be bad. I hope to have similar success in July, but I will just be happy to finish it before night fall in all honesty.
ETA - good luck for the hilly race... if it is a fun one, then you could use it as practice for the xterra one? But with it being 2 hours being away and you being a busy mom, it is going to be a squeeze!

And Dogless, well, just speechless really ..... amazing!

On other news I can now run for 1 minute without stopping :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ouesi - no reason you can't do all the races but decide on an "A" race . that you will RACE and run the others as training. Drinking on the move etc all takes practise as do logistics etc etc so no reason why the others cannot be prep for your main goal.

I used to enter and race loads and my timings suffered as it's not a smart way to train / race.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks all - I will try the tennis ball thing and see if it works. 

It's not my running shoes I don't think - I think I can pinpoint what caused it. It was a day I walked around 15k in one day after not having done a lot of walking/running (Ruska had been on her puppy holibobs and I'd just been ill) and part of it I didn't know I was going to do so I was wearing the wrong shoes (plimsolly type things). I think I perhaps overstressed my feet? Not sure if that's a thing. :shocked:

But then I've obviously since then been walking everyday. But usually I walk in walking boots or my Aigle wellies so there is a lot of support there. 

The pain is the back of my heel when I actually walk but if I press around there's some pain in my arch, but not my heel. Stupid feet! In the meantime no running


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Ouesi - no reason you can't do all the races but decide on an "A" race . that you will RACE and run the others as training. *Drinking on the move etc all takes practise* as do logistics etc etc so no reason why the others cannot be prep for your main goal.
> 
> I used to enter and race loads and my timings suffered as it's not a smart way to train / race.


Ha ha! Have you been watching me at water stations?  It should not be that hard to drink out of a cup LOL!! The last race I ended up gulping a belly full of air and was miserable for about 3 miles until I FINALLY burped. Never been that grateful for a belch :lol:

Thats a good idea though, use races as part of practice. In that case, the main race would be a trail half marathon in November in one of my favorite state parks. Course is described as challenging and there is at cut off at mile 10, if youre not there in 3 hours, they pull you from the course. I think I would cry if I made it 10 miles and then not be allowed to finish. But this one is very close to home so I could actually run it in practice.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

lupie said:


> Thanks all - I will try the tennis ball thing and see if it works.
> 
> It's not my running shoes I don't think - I think I can pinpoint what caused it. It was a day I walked around 15k in one day after not having done a lot of walking/running (Ruska had been on her puppy holibobs and I'd just been ill) and part of it I didn't know I was going to do so I was wearing the wrong shoes (plimsolly type things). I think I perhaps overstressed my feet? Not sure if that's a thing. :shocked:
> 
> ...


You may want to get it looked at in case it isnt plantar fascitis and is something else like a heel spur or something?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just 40 minutes from where I will move to. So I thought why not?  Might Contain Nuts - Events


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, back to pilates on Wednesday, spinning last night and trail running today with the boys..gentle 8 miles. Pleased with my recovery from the race .


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

I was wondering when you were going to get back out there  Glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I was wondering when you were going to get back out there  Glad to hear you're doing well.


Funny as my first marathon years and years ago left me unable to walk for about 10 days.and I lost the will to run for a good month!!! :w00t:. Training smarter has a lot to be said for it. In fact, no, _*recovering*_ smarter makes the biggest difference to me.

In truth I am over the moon to be back out there with nothing but my mangled toe and tiredness (obviously) already. Didn't think it would be quite as fast.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Funny as my first marathon years and years ago left me unable to walk for about 10 days.and I lost the will to run for a good month!!! :w00t:. Training smarter has a lot to be said for it. In fact, no, _*recovering*_ smarter makes the biggest difference to me.
> 
> In truth I am over the moon to be back out there with nothing but my mangled toe and tiredness (obviously) already. *Didn't think it would be quite as fast.*


It is super fast! Sure says a lot about smart training!

Speaking of smart (or maybe not so smart) I went ahead and signed up for the hilly half in June. Here is the course:
Asheville Half Marathon -Official Map in Asheville, NC | MapMyRun
Tell me how not hard that looks please Dogless


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> It is super fast! Sure says a lot about smart training!
> 
> Speaking of smart (or maybe not so smart) I went ahead and signed up for the hilly half in June. Here is the course:
> Asheville Half Marathon -Official Map in Asheville, NC | MapMyRun
> Tell me how not hard that looks please Dogless


That's nowt but a short run in the park :w00t:. Does that suit? .

Seriously it looks like a nice course; undulating - only 59m total ascent so not brutal by any stretch but enough to be fun .


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Dogless said:


> That's nowt but a short run in the park :w00t:. Does that suit? .
> 
> Seriously it looks like a nice course; undulating - only 59m total ascent so not brutal by any stretch but enough to be fun .


Thats exactly what I needed to hear  
Undulating I like that... :w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Thats exactly what I needed to hear
> Undulating I like that... :w00t:


Saturday's gain for me was 2739.5m if that's a boost? . So 59m is conquerable and conquerable FAST .if that's your"A" race? .


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Saturday's gain for me was 2739.5m if that's a boost? . So 59m is conquerable and conquerable FAST ….if that's your"A" race? .


No, this is going to be a fun race. Lots of entertainment and socializing and getting over my negative associations with hills after that last race 

My "A" race is this one in November:
https://campcrofthalfmarathon.wordpress.com/course-information/

I can't figure out how to map the elevation on this one, but I've hiked parts of the course and it's gnarly. The first part is all uphill to the radio tower. Looks like mostly downhill to the finish...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> No, this is going to be a fun race. Lots of entertainment and socializing and getting over my negative associations with hills after that last race
> 
> My A race is this one in November:
> https://campcrofthalfmarathon.wordpress.com/course-information/
> ...


Excellent - the atmosphere sounds great.and learning to love hills again is good . I ADORE hills - I think because most people hate them :w00t:. I also cannot avoid them living here. Impossible!!!

That race looks good - you know that you can break yourself first half thenand throw yourself back down all the way to the end  .

I have just about managed not to enter a trail HM for next weekend. Will just concentrate on getting a plan together for September's race and my holiday is coming up where I want to do loads of mountain climbing .


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Excellent - the atmosphere sounds great.and learning to love hills again is good . I ADORE hills - I think because most people hate them :w00t:. I also cannot avoid them living here. Impossible!!!
> 
> That race looks good - you know that you can break yourself first half thenand throw yourself back down all the way to the end  .
> 
> *I have just about managed not to enter a trail HM for next weekend.* Will just concentrate on getting a plan together for September's race and my holiday is coming up where I want to do loads of mountain climbing .


Hahahaha the bolded made me laugh  You wouldnt think it would be that hard to NOT enter a race but I totally get what you mean 

What is in September?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Hahahaha the bolded made me laugh  You wouldn't think it would be that hard to NOT enter a race but I totally get what you mean
> 
> What is in September?


TBH I rarely race anymore; used to be mad for it. Like to cover long distances alone!!

This one - will be about 30 - 40 minute's drive from where I will be living. Mountains to train in. Bliss. Might Contain Nuts - Events


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How's everyone doing?

I am still a little tired but ran a 40 mile week this week, did Pilates, 2 circuit training sessions, 2 spinning sessions and my daily core stability and strength training stuff and am steadily upping it back to my 60 - 70 miles weeks&#8230;.then putting in the 90 - 100 miles ones from about 10 weeks out from the next event again. So&#8230;all is good here . I am exceptionally pleased with my recovery seeing as the race was only a fortnight ago .

Oh, and walked the boys too of course, they're not missing out, don't worry!!! .


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Dogless said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I am still a little tired but ran a 40 mile week this week, did Pilates, 2 circuit training sessions, 2 spinning sessions and my daily core stability and strength training stuff and am steadily upping it back to my 60 - 70 miles weeks.then putting in the 90 - 100 miles ones from about 10 weeks out from the next event again. Soall is good here . I am exceptionally pleased with my recovery seeing as the race was only a fortnight ago .
> 
> Oh, and walked the boys too of course, they're not missing out, don't worry!!! .


Fantastic!!

OMG I dont know if youre giving me a much needed kick in the behind or making me want to curl up in a ball and give up LOL!

Ive had a meh week. Ran great Saturday, did yoga, Sunday I tweaked my back, decided Id only walk monday, ran instead, made it worse, and spent the rest of the week doing pathetic little 2 mile walks feeling sorry for myself. My race packet came in the mail yesterday which fueled a major guilt trip.

I feel good enough to run today, just fed the dogs, gonna let them digest and see if I can hammer out a decent 4 or 5 miles then do a long run tomorrow.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> OMG I dont know if youre giving me a much needed kick in the behind or making me want to curl up in a ball and give up LOL!
> 
> ...


Oh no, not great . Hope your run is good today.but I'd try not to hammer it if your back's awful - especially with a long run tomorrow, frustrating stuff . I have a "short" long run tomorrow but they're building back up .


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Well I slogged through 4 miles. It sucked pretty much the whole way, nothing hurt really, I just wasnt feeling it. 
I do feel better having gotten out there though. Bates is also helping by being totally beside himself with joy that he got to go for an actual run. He keeps coming up to me grinning and just exuding happiness. Big old dork...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Much better week so far. Back has gotten steadily better, great yoga session last night and this morning's 4 miles felt the best yet (even though my glutes were pretty sore from yoga). 

The more I think about it, the more I think I overtaxed my hamstrings and glutes on the last half and then never gave myself enough time to recover, or didn't recover smart enough so the weakness in my glutes & hamstrings moved in to my back. 

Thankfully yoga is great to get those muscles built up, so hopefully I'll just continue to get stronger. 

Oh, and tried out a new pair of shorts (not underwear - outerwear shorts) and they worked out really well YAY! I have major thigh chafing issues and it's near impossible to find shorts that work for me, but these did :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds much better Ouesi. We had some sun  today for our run. The boys were also very "non hunty" so got plenty of offlead which was nice for them .



I am finally feeling 100% strong again after the race; had been a little tired :thumbup1:.


----------



## abaxte10 (May 21, 2014)

I like running but broke my ankle 4 weeks ago, don't think I'll be back on the road again this year?! :-(


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

abaxte10 said:


> I like running but broke my ankle 4 weeks ago, don't think I'll be back on the road again this year?! :-(


Oh dear!!! I have rehabbed from some pretty serious stuff.you'll be back out there soon .


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Sounds much better Ouesi. We had some sun  today for our run. The boys were also very "non hunty" so got plenty of offlead which was nice for them .
> 
> 
> 
> I am finally feeling 100% strong again after the race; had been a little tired :thumbup1:.


Wow Dogless, great recovery! And as always the boys are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

Had a really decent week. Knocked out 3 and 4 mile runs mon - friday, then a 10 miler this morning which pretty much sucked, but I got through it. Apparently staying out late at a goodbye party for a friend the night before a long run is not the best strategy, but hey, this friend is worth it  

Gorgeous day here, think Im going to jump in the pool and then laze the rest of the day in the hammock LOL!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

20 miler done this morning. I have realised Ouesi that you must live somewhere pretty flat? You can't really get "flat" here. My total ascent on a normal route (hills and forest) was 690m ish this morning and that isn't unusual at all; good job I am moving somewhere just as hilly really or I wouldn't know what to do with myself .

ps. I'd trade a few hills for less rain, a pool and hammock!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

Dogless said:


> 20 miler done this morning. *I have realised Ouesi that you must live somewhere pretty flat? *You can't really get "flat" here. My total ascent on a normal route (hills and forest) was 690m ish this morning and that isn't unusual at all; good job I am moving somewhere just as hilly really or I wouldn't know what to do with myself .
> 
> ps. I'd trade a few hills for less rain, a pool and hammock!!!!


Flatter than you yes, but its all relative I guess 
Were in the foothills of the Appalachians so pretty much all of my routes are undulating like you said. Were only about 3 hours from the beach though, and the beach is more what I would consider flat - pancake flat LOL!

I do need to get some sort of device to better track what Im running though. No idea what kind of ascent (if any) I do on runs.

The pool and hammock sure is nice, have to admit  Spent a lot of time in the pool yesterday and have the tan lines today to prove it! Im starting to look very odd, sock and short tan line on my legs from running, flip flop tan line on my feet, tank and bathing suit tan lines on my chest and arms... Ah... summer


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Flatter than you yes, but its all relative I guess
> Were in the foothills of the Appalachians so pretty much all of my routes are undulating like you said. Were only about 3 hours from the beach though, and the beach is more what I would consider flat - pancake flat LOL!
> 
> I do need to get some sort of device to better track what Im running though. No idea what kind of ascent (if any) I do on runs.
> ...


Sun - I hope that I see that mythical object soon; I love it . I believe the Appalachians are incredibly beautiful? I have never been to the US but have read about them briefly.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Sun - I hope that I see that mythical object soon; I love it . I believe the Appalachians are incredibly beautiful? I have never been to the US but have read about them briefly.


Oh they are 
But so many parts of the world are! We lived in Colorado for years and the Rockies are insanely breathtaking. Much younger mountain range and totally different than the Appalachians. Were in southern Appalachia, hot, humid summers, enough of a winter to feel like winter, lots of beautiful vegetation, interesting wildlife, lots of water...

The Blue Ridge mountains in the winter:









summer:









And our back yard where I laze away in the hammock


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have always been jealous of your "back yard"you know that .


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I have always been jealous of your "back yard"you know that .


LOL if you saw the ticks I pull off the dogs, myself, and the kids, it might make you feel a little less jealous - maybe 

Your own back yard isnt so shabby either you know! Ive seen those views you post! Gorgeous!

There really are so many gorgeous places on this planet....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> LOL if you saw the ticks I pull off the dogs, myself, and the kids, it might make you feel a little less jealous - maybe
> 
> Your own back yard isnt so shabby either you know! Ive seen those views you post! Gorgeous!
> 
> *There really are so many gorgeous places on this planet...*.


There really are .


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Decided to mix things up a bit and do some sprints up the hill from the stream. Ran up the hill, walked down, only 5 reps. Woke up this morning to glutes on fire :lol: Did my usual run and it actually helped, feel better now. But oh, I remember now why I hate interval training!


----------



## Tuff Mutts (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to get back into serious running. My old route was 9.5 miles and i ran it in 1hr 12mins. Not done it since February so dreading it when the nice weather comes back and i do it again


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

Phew! Never underestimate the difference the weather can make! Yesterday was thick humidity, and I slogged through 3 really hard miles. Today was hotter but with a nice breeze and way less humid, did 7 miles like it was nothing. Feeling good about this weekend. It's cooler in the mountains 

Edit:
Also saw this article this morning and found it interesting. Especially for us runners and trying to keep our core strong to prevent injury.
http://yogadork.com/2014/05/29/core-strength-fiction-and-facts/


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh joy, weather report is calling for 100% humidity race day morning. 
Forget carb loading, Im water loading!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

Half marathon done! It sucked, the hills were intense, they ran out of water at a few of the aid stations, only had ice that I dumped down the front and back of my bra. My legs were dead at the end, but I finished, and only 10 min off my usual time so not that horrible. 

Ate mediterranean pizza at one of my favorite restaurants, came home and collapsed on the floaty mattress in the pool for a few hours, then dried off and proceeded to stuff myself with watermelon and dark chocolate chips (which is a surprisingly good combination).

Except for the water running out, it was a fabulously well run race. May have to do it next year just to compare my fitness levels.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

You are all amazing, I'm in awe of you :thumbup1: 

I've dipped in and out of this thread for a while with nothing much to say, just thinking, "I wish I could do that." Honestly, I'm so impressed. 

I was quite sporty at school (not good, just willing  ), netball, hockey, cross country, athletics, rounders. I've basically done nothing except walk the dogs since then though, and I left 7 years ago. 

So I took the first step today and took Maisy for a jog. No worrying what I look like, how bad I am, or anything. Got back and Chris mentioned what a short time I was gone - but it's half an hour longer than I was jogging for yesterday


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well done Ouesi on the half :thumbup1:.

Welcome back to being a runner Megan .

We trail ran up mountains and through forests a lot on holiday; the dogs are still recovering from being awake so much longer than usual . I have been running on my own the past few days and will take them with me tomorrow .

I also did my Indoor Group Cycling Instructor's course the day after we got back which was really, really tough  but excellent. I have also applied to HMRC for registration as a sole trader. Finished theory and have sent it off for my Level Two Gym Instructor's course and seeing if my practical training and assessments can be done in Belfast rather than Birmingham (was meant to have moved some time ago ). After that Level Three and I can be a freelance PT :thumbup1: :thumbup1:.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

This made me laugh, thought Id share 

The DOs and DO NOTs of running your first marathon - The Oatmeal

Also though Id share my mornings adventure, Rooster thought hed come for a run with us this morning


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have seen that Oatmeal one; love it and the ultra running stuff. Rooster is lucky he ran with you and not me :yikes:.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I have seen that Oatmeal one; love it and the ultra running stuff. Rooster is lucky he ran with you and not me :yikes:.


Im starting to reconsider training the dogs to leave Rooster alone :lol: He ran down that stretch of driveway towards us, and I do not like him running at me!

He also ran out of the woods right there on the left next to Breez the other day scaring the daylights out of me.  Bates kept looking at me as if to say just give the word and Ill handle this. Too bad I cant trust him to handle it without teeth LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

Went for my first long run (10 miles) after the half 3 weeks ago.
Ive been doing 4 and 5 mile runs but no double digits, it was actually one of the best long runs Ive had, which was nice but also tells me I have a lot to learn about recovery for sure... I think Ive been so worried about maintaining fitness for the longer distances, I havent paid enough attention to letting my body recover from them.
Darned chafing got me again, I didnt notice it while I was running, but in the shower later I sure did, ouch! 

Its getting hot enough here that Im having to get creative about how I include the dogs in the runs, Breez is happy to not go, but Bates hates missing out on a run, and being the kind of dog he is, hell keep going even if hes getting too hot. Lots of early wake-ups!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

*Dips little toe into the GC world  *

I am always in awe of runners on pf  Something i've always wanted to get into but been a bit 'stuck' on where to start!

Turns out the local running club started a 'beginners group' last wednesday.. so me and my sister went along (& loved it!)  a 10week course, which by the end most people (so they say) can comfortably run 5k :thumbup1: Which doesn't sound alot compared to lots of stories on here  but baby steps and all that  Most of the people in the main club started in beginners group and went on to get 'the run bug' and their pics are amazing of where they go and how far/fast they run. 

Hopefully i cant post some exciting things now too.. even if it is a little while off yet  But glad my journey has finally began


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> *Dips little toe into the GC world  *
> 
> I am always in awe of runners on pf  Something i've always wanted to get into but been a bit 'stuck' on where to start!
> 
> ...


This is great! And the support and camaraderie of other runners will feel fantastic  Hey, 5k to 50mile ultra, it all counts as far as Im concerned, were all out there moving and huffing and puffing right? 

Excited for you, enjoy!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

ouesi said:


> This is great! And the support and camaraderie of other runners will feel fantastic  Hey, 5k to 50mile ultra, it all counts as far as Im concerned, were all out there moving and huffing and puffing right?
> 
> Excited for you, enjoy!


Thank-you 
Yeah there was around 25 of us  women, men, teenagers, all different ages, sizes and fitness levels.. was fun, alot more fun that what i expected! :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi JSW!!! Fabulous news - anyone who puts one foot in front of the other even for 10m to start is a runner :thumbup:.

I did my long run around home yesterday, just shy of 26 miles round and round and round but actually it was fine - I set my legs off and sent my head elsewhere . Took Roo for part of it near to the end too which was nice. Took 03:50 which isn't too bad - funny as on my mountains and trails it would be more like 05:00 - 05:30 so I kidded myself I was fast for the day .

12 weeks out from my next race :thumbup:.

I also got a TRX a few weeks ago - jeeezzzussss it chews you up and spits you out but is awesome too .


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Hi JSW!!! Fabulous news - anyone who puts one foot in front of the other even for 10m to start is a runner :thumbup:.
> 
> I did my long run around home yesterday, just shy of 26 miles round and round and round but actually it was fine - I set my legs off and sent my head elsewhere . Took Roo for part of it near to the end too which was nice. Took 03:50 which isn't too bad - funny as on my mountains and trails it would be more like 05:00 - 05:30 so I kidded myself I was fast for the day .
> 
> ...


Wow anything under 4 hours for a marathon distance is impressive in my book, hell your long run distance is majorly impressive! My goal for the fall is to work up to a 10 minute mile LOL!
Whats a TRX?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Wow anything under 4 hours for a marathon distance is impressive in my book, hell your "long" run distance is majorly impressive! My goal for the fall is to work up to a 10 minute mile LOL!
> What's a TRX?


I wasn't too shabby at road races when I still did them TBH  . Not sure what a race pace marathon would be for me now though I've only done the distance (a lot!!) at training pace for a good while now. It is half tempting to find out and half not!! TRX is a suspension trainer; bought it as something versatile for training my clients with once I am qualified….https://www.trxtraining.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I wasn't too shabby at road races when I still did them TBH  . Not sure what a race pace marathon would be for me now though I've only done the distance (a lot!!) at training pace for a good while now. It is half tempting to find out and half not!! *TRX is a suspension trainer*; bought it as something versatile for training my clients with once I am qualified.https://www.trxtraining.com


Oh that looks evil! I have a mind block on any kind of strength training, the thought of it just makes me think no way. Though in the day I could sling hay bales with the best of them, and I certainly hold my own in yoga, I just dont want to do it in any gym type setting LOL.

You should totally figure out your marathon pace, I bet youd be awesome!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi guys not been on here for a while. Ouesi congrats on your half marathon and Dogless you will be an awesome PT ! Change of career for you. I haven't run for a while, nearly a month just totally lost enthusiasm due to some health problems but I made myself go yesterday and managed 5 miles. I want to do that everyday if I can, I'd forgotten how much I enjoy it !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Oh that looks evil! I have a mind block on any kind of strength training, the thought of it just makes me think no way. Though in the day I could sling hay bales with the best of them, and I certainly hold my own in yoga, I just dont want to do it in any gym type setting LOL.
> 
> You should totally figure out your marathon pace, I bet youd be awesome!


It is evil!!! I do it at home indoors or attached to my heaves bar outside. Each workout is only 15 minutes apart from "total body" but it has you pretty much finishedvery intense. I am doing the 8 week challenge which is two workouts every other day or 3 some days with the stretching one (which is awesome).

I think I could get a GFA place which is 03:45 for my age. Maybe, just maybe get in there at 03:30 if I upped my speed work. Truth is road marathons no longer interest me TBH but I am curious from time to time.



Bellaboo1 said:


> Hi guys not been on here for a while. Ouesi congrats on your half marathon and Dogless you will be an awesome PT ! Change of career for you. I haven't run for a while, nearly a month just totally lost enthusiasm due to some health problems but I made myself go yesterday and managed 5 miles. I want to do that everyday if I can, I'd forgotten how much I enjoy it !


Well done on getting back into it - frightening how fast our enthusiasm wanes isn't it? .


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ive not been on this thread for a while as I had to stop running. Dr's orders because of shin splints from running too much too soon, so I started again last Friday.... and felt like I was going to die (was wheezing for 24 hours after) add on the fact I've been ill for the last two weeks I probably shouldn't be running but it makes me feel better after (I'm one of those weird people that has to do things when they're ill I usually go on a cleaning spree whenever I'm ill) and walking hurt for about 4 days after, I was worried I had hurt my legs again but I think it was just my muscles getting used to it again, so I waited until tonight to run again and it was amazing. I never thought I could enjoy running but I really do it's such a good stress relief and really helps me relax, plus Apollo loves it and runs along next to me perfectly now.

So I'm going to take it slow this time make sure I give my self a few days between each run while I'm building up fitness and I'm sticking to the same route for now and doing running/walking transitions and will build up slowly to longer time running and less walking, I've learnt my lesson from pushing myself too much, when I rode horses it was all about pushing through pain and cramps and things obviously running is a bit different though now I know what to watch out for pain wise so I can be more careful

I may have to invest in a support for my weak ankle though, any suggestions??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo - how about doing the couch to 5km?? That way it's a structured build up. 

I'm not sure on ankle supports; there's a school of thought that I actually subscribe to which believes in strengthening your legs and muscles around your ankle rather than wearing a support.otherwise I'd get a physio or similar to recommend one.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> Apollo - how about doing the couch to 5km?? That way it's a structured build up.
> 
> I'm not sure on ankle supports; there's a school of thought that I actually subscribe to which believes in strengthening your legs and muscles around your ankle rather than wearing a support.otherwise I'd get a physio or similar to recommend one.


Thanks yes I have the couch to 5k on my phone, unfortunately I don't have my music on my phone though and cant seem to be able to put it on there, so it ends up annoying me because I like to run to music but cant do it from my phone and cant listen to both at the same time, I'm trying to figure out how to get the music I want on there rather than having to buy a more expensive iPod so I can have the app on there and my music.

I know about ankle strengthening but it doesn't seem to work for my ankle though it's better than it was my ankle's pretty unstable and I tend to roll it a lot when walking on uneven ground, I just want a minimal support to help a bit, though I came across rock tape on a forum yesterday which looks good and wouldn't restrict movement so am going to try get hold of some and see how that goes


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> Ive not been on this thread for a while as I had to stop running. Dr's orders because of shin splints from running too much too soon, so I started again last Friday.... and felt like I was going to die (was wheezing for 24 hours after) add on the fact I've been ill for the last two weeks I probably shouldn't be running but it makes me feel better after (I'm one of those weird people that has to do things when they're ill I usually go on a cleaning spree whenever I'm ill) and walking hurt for about 4 days after, I was worried I had hurt my legs again but I think it was just my muscles getting used to it again, so I waited until tonight to run again and it was amazing. I never thought I could enjoy running but I really do it's such a good stress relief and really helps me relax, plus Apollo loves it and runs along next to me perfectly now.
> 
> So I'm going to take it slow this time make sure I give my self a few days between each run while I'm building up fitness and I'm sticking to the same route for now and doing running/walking transitions and will build up slowly to longer time running and less walking, I've learnt my lesson from pushing myself too much, when I rode horses it was all about pushing through pain and cramps and things obviously running is a bit different though now I know what to watch out for pain wise so I can be more careful
> 
> I may have to invest in a support for my weak ankle though, any suggestions??


Taking it slow is so hard isnt it?
OH broke two ribs and quit running for months, hes trying to get back in to it, and has already over done it a few times which sets him back further than where he was. So frustrating! 
But really, slow and steady really does win the race when it comes to getting back in to fitness. My long term goal is to be a life-long runner, and thats not going to happen if I give myself chronic injuries from overtraining (thats what I tell myself at least )

As for ankles, years of horseback riding has left me with the loosest ankles imaginable, and Ive found that balance work like in yoga or on a bosu ball (I think thats what theyre called) has been the best thing in the world for my ankles. Apparently for me weak ankles was really weak ankles AND feet, so strengthening all of that up has really helped.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Taking it slow is so hard isn't it?
> OH broke two ribs and quit running for months, he's trying to get back in to it, and has already over done it a few times which sets him back further than where he was. So frustrating!
> But really, slow and steady really does win the race when it comes to getting back in to fitness. My long term goal is to be a life-long runner, and that's not going to happen if I give myself chronic injuries from overtraining (that's what I tell myself at least )
> 
> As for ankles, years of horseback riding has left me with the loosest ankles imaginable, and I've found that balance work like in yoga or on a bosu ball (I think that's what they're called) has been the best thing in the world for my ankles. Apparently for me weak "ankles" was really weak ankles AND feet, so strengthening all of that up has really helped.


It is really hard, I've got a long way to go and a lot of weight to lose before im even remotely fit which makes it harder as I love to push myself and I've obviously now learnt that pushing myself with running will just set me back. my mum even said to me today that I shouldn't be running because my joints couldn't handle it (she doesn't like me to exercise and lose weight though in general), that I should just walk but I already walk at least 2 hours 3 days a week plus general walking and it does nothing for me so I have to step it up. I never thought I would enjoy running but I just find it so relaxing.

I want to do other fitness things on the days between when I run so will look into yoga as one of them, my friends dad is a yoga instructor and runs a class every week but I cant really afford it and cant get a babysitter, so may just ask him for some tips


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Thanks yes I have the couch to 5k on my phone, unfortunately I don't have my music on my phone though and cant seem to be able to put it on there, so it ends up annoying me because I like to run to music but cant do it from my phone and cant listen to both at the same time, I'm trying to figure out how to get the music I want on there rather than having to buy a more expensive iPod so I can have the app on there and my music.
> 
> I know about ankle strengthening but it doesn't seem to work for my ankle though it's better than it was my ankle's pretty unstable and I tend to roll it a lot when walking on uneven ground, I just want a minimal support to help a bit, though I came across rock tape on a forum yesterday which looks good and wouldn't restrict movement so am going to try get hold of some and see how that goes


I have had my shoulder taped a fair bit to guide it back into the right patterns of movements and found it very useful - guides rather than stops muscles being used.

Can you maybe write down or remember the walk / run intervals you need to do then you can listen to your music? Sure you've already thought of all that. I am sorting out all sorts of family sh!te this evening and am in state the obvious mode. Sorry.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> It is really hard, I've got a long way to go and a lot of weight to lose before im even remotely fit which makes it harder as I love to push myself and I've obviously now learnt that pushing myself with running will just set me back. my mum even said to me today that I shouldn't be running because my joints couldn't handle it (she doesn't like me to exercise and lose weight though in general), that I should just walk but I already walk at least 2 hours 3 days a week plus general walking and it does nothing for me so I have to step it up. *I never thought I would enjoy running but I just find it so relaxing.*
> 
> I want to do other fitness things on the days between when I run so will look into yoga as one of them, my friends dad is a yoga instructor and runs a class every week but I cant really afford it and cant get a babysitter, so may just ask him for some tips


Isn't it just? It was my long run day today so I had hours and hours to out the world to rights in my head. Although Mum has managed to get my stress levels back up to DEFCON 1 again .


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I have had my shoulder taped a fair bit to guide it back into the right patterns of movements and found it very useful - guides rather than stops muscles being used.
> 
> Can you maybe write down or remember the walk / run intervals you need to do then you can listen to your music? Sure you've already thought of all that. I am sorting out all sorts of family sh!te this evening and am in state the obvious mode. Sorry.


Im thinking I need to invest in a watch, that has some kind of stop watch thing on it so I can do it like that.



Dogless said:


> Isn't it just? It was my long run day today so I had hours and hours to out the world to rights in my head. Although Mum has managed to get my stress levels back up to DEFCON 1 again .


Aren't parents lovely, that's why I only see my mum once a week because I cant deal with her any longer than a few hours. I cant wait until I can run for ages rather than 15-20 mins on and off (but that's what causes problems for me, I'm terrible at taking things slow :lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Apollo2012 said:


> Im thinking I need to invest in a watch, that has some kind of stop watch thing on it so I can do it like that.
> 
> Aren't parents lovely, that's why I only see my mum once a week because I cant deal with her any longer than a few hours. I cant wait until I can run for ages rather than 15-20 mins on and off (but that's what causes problems for me, *I'm terrible at taking things slow* :lol


Me too - throw myself into things and want to be really good straight away  . As the weight comes off you'll find it far easier I am sure too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Isn't it just? It was my long run day today so I had hours and hours to out the world to rights in my head. Although Mum has managed to get my stress levels back up to DEFCON 1 again .


Oh geez, arent moms great for that? ut:
Its no accident that we live 1000 miles away from my own mother  I dont know about the whole absence making the heart grow fonder, but distance sure does make the brain saner 



Apollo2012 said:


> It is really hard, I've got a long way to go and a lot of weight to lose before im even remotely fit which makes it harder as I love to push myself and I've obviously now learnt that pushing myself with running will just set me back. my mum even said to me today that I shouldn't be running because my joints couldn't handle it (she doesn't like me to exercise and lose weight though in general), that I should just walk but I already walk at least 2 hours 3 days a week plus general walking and it does nothing for me so I have to step it up. I never thought I would enjoy running but I just find it so relaxing.
> 
> I want to do other fitness things on the days between when I run so will look into yoga as one of them, my friends dad is a yoga instructor and runs a class every week *but I cant really afford it and cant get a babysitter,* so may just ask him for some tips


Oh thats tough! If at all possible, try one or two classes just to get you started and make sure youre on the right track, then from there you can practice at home 

Totally hear you on running being relaxing  Something about the rhythmic footfalls and just zoning out in your head is really soothing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

How is everyone doing?

Im not quite as motivated as I was hoping this summer, Im being a total wimp about the heat! Actually the humidity seems to get to me more than the sun beating down. Im still managing 30 to 35 miles a week but its a lot of self talk to keep me going on those longer runs! 

Also been keeping up with yoga and loving the progress Im making there, my balance is SO much better! Yay!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am OK; moved house so not totally into my training schedule again as yet but managing enough - hopefully next week I can immerse myself again . 

The endless moving of stuff and unpacking must count for something too I reckon - 9 hours' solid unpacking yesterday; once I stop I can't stop .

Must admit I am adoring running in the heat but I always do. Hubby thinks I am mad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I am OK; moved house so not totally into my training schedule again as yet but managing enough - hopefully next week I can immerse myself again .
> 
> The endless moving of stuff and unpacking must count for something too I reckon - 9 hours' solid unpacking yesterday; once I stop I can't stop .
> 
> Must admit I am adoring running in the heat but I always do. Hubby thinks I am mad.


Im going to agree with hubby :lol: 

Though I do tend to like the temperature extremes, either crazy hot or crazy cold, Ive gotten to where I appreciate that it is just plain easier to run in more moderate temps.

And I agree with you that unpacking has to count for something! Im the same way, I want to get it DONE so I tend to not stop. Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

No running for me now until summer holidays are over as I have no one here who can watch LO. on the up side I get to start running off road instead of on pavements when I start again so it wont be so hard on my legs


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> No running for me now until summer holidays are over as I have no one here who can watch LO. on the up side I get to start running off road instead of on pavements when I start again so it wont be so hard on my legs


It is so hard when the kiddos are young isnt it? When mine were still napping during the day Id grab the baby monitor and walk/jog up and down the driveway as far as the monitor would pick up. It was boring as hell but got my legs moving! I also had an awesome double jogging stroller that I never learned to jog with but took lots of long walks with  
But typical kids, they outgrew naps about the same time they outgrew their stroller, and thats when it got really tough trying to find even 30 minutes to get out and run.

Its worth it though, theyre young for such a short period of time... Mine are old enough now that I can leave them while I go for a run. Right now theyre in total lazy summer mode and Im usually out and back before theyve even woken up for the day!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I am back into my training programme properly now even though there are still boxes etc to sort in the garage.

Went for my long run in some hills a few miles from the house, only around 19 miles as today was one of my drop in distance weeks which was handy. They were cheeky rolling hills - no flat bits to rest your legs so they were always screaming going sharply uphill or downhill; great run and lovely and hot too :thumbup:.













Hope everyone else has had good weekends of running .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought I would resurrect this thread - I do hope everyones' getting on well .

I started running again this week after my long lay off with my calf doing mostly endurance swims - I did steady 8 - 9 milers and it held up although I am having to take it easy and run just those short distances every other day for another couple of weeks. But still I am running. Have had to bin my next race though as it's only 4 or so weeks away and no way can I race 50 miles hard  . I am also lardier than I was as I haven't adjusted my eating as much as I should have done . Nothing major but still an annoyance!!

On a more positive note I passed my Level 2 practical exam today, took my theory exams and handed in my portfolio and will know the results of those in about 14 days' time . Then Level 3 which I hope to have finished in time to catch the New Years Resolutioners .


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I thought I would resurrect this thread - I do hope everyones' getting on well .
> 
> I started running again this week after my long lay off with my calf doing mostly endurance swims - I did steady 8 - 9 milers and it held up although I am having to take it easy and run just those short distances every other day for another couple of weeks. But still I am running. Have had to bin my next race though as it's only 4 or so weeks away and no way can I race 50 miles hard  . I am also lardier than I was as I haven't adjusted my eating as much as I should have done . Nothing major but still an annoyance!!
> 
> On a more positive note I passed my Level 2 practical exam today, took my theory exams and handed in my portfolio and will know the results of those in about 14 days' time . Then Level 3 which I hope to have finished in time to catch the New Years Resolutioners .


Yay for passing practicals! And I bet that felt great to get your portfolio turned in. Glad the running is picking back up too 

I was way more ambitious about this summer that I ended up actually performing, but I still managed mostly 30+ mile weeks, so Im trying remember to give myself kudos there.

Back to the grind, and now that weve had a couple cooler mornings, Im feeling more ambitious again  Next half marathon is at the end of October, hoping for a decent plod-along time (like 10 minute miles would be nice).


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Im not sure whats going on, but for like all of July I was really struggling to push out 5 mile runs. Just really sluggish and achy, not recovering well. Just blergh.

This week I did 5 mon, 3 tues, 3 wed, 5 thursday (yoga class thursday night) 4 friday, and just did 8 miles this morning and other than feeling a little sluggish wednesday morning, Ive felt great. Todays 8 miles felt really easy. I dont know whats going on, but I wish I did so I could maintain it!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I'm not sure what's going on, but for like all of July I was really struggling to push out 5 mile runs. Just really sluggish and achy, not recovering well. Just blergh.
> 
> This week I did 5 mon, 3 tues, 3 wed, 5 thursday (yoga class thursday night) 4 friday, and just did 8 miles this morning and other than feeling a little sluggish wednesday morning, I've felt great. Today's 8 miles felt really easy. I don't know what's going on, but I wish I did so I could maintain it!


You're probably better as you regressed a little naturally due to feeling rubbish. Do you regress every 4 or so weeks (planned) ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Dogless said:


> You're probably better as you regressed a little naturally due to feeling rubbish. *Do you regress every 4 or so weeks (planned)* ??


Im not sure I even know what you mean by this, so probably no


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Just saw this, thought it was pretty interesting reading...

Scientists Find Area Of The Brain That Motivates Us To Exercise | IFLScience


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Im not sure I even know what you mean by this, so probably no


As in drop your mileage one week back to your last milestone then carry on from where you were the next week. Just a rest and regeneration thing.



ouesi said:


> Just saw this, thought it was pretty interesting reading...
> 
> Scientists Find Area Of The Brain That Motivates Us To Exercise | IFLScience


Yes, I saw that elsewhere .


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Well, it only took me all year, but I finally summoned up the courage to try to go for a run, and what an amazing experience it was, too. I'd downloaded the Couch to 5k podcast thing to my iPhone, and I now consider Laura to be a personal friend with her lovely calming voice and words of encouragement. "Don't be tempted to go too fast at first, or you'll get tired quickly and feel defeated." Oh Laura, how well you know me, and we've only just met! I went bombing round my local park and was thoroughly enjoying myself until one of the lesser songs from the Mary Poppins soundtrack came on (I've been meaning to take the soundtrack off my iPhone for months now. It was The Perfect Nanny, not even something rousing and inspiring like Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious or Chim Chim Cheree... 

Anyway, then some kids came to the park to play football and I felt self-conscious and a bit worried they'd laugh at me, so I left the park via an exit I never normally take, and went left, then right, then left again, ended up in another park, made friends with a lovely springer spaniel, completed the podcast run/walk programme and then realised I had no idea where I was and had to use my phone to navigate back home, where I was given a hero's welcome by my neighbour's cat Twinkle, an elderly black cat and the terror of all the other cats on the street. She roared her approval with a loud miaow. Then I tried to make a nice dinner and ruined it all.

But at least now I understand about endorphins and actually feeling good when you're pounding the streets and looking terribly unattractive. I'm going to try to complete the couch to 5k thing which, combined with my twice-weekly swim habit, will make me well and truly a proper fitness bore


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Egyptian reggae - you made me smile . Welcome to the dark side .


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Im not sure whats going on, but for like all of July I was really struggling to push out 5 mile runs. Just really sluggish and achy, not recovering well. Just blergh.
> 
> This week I did 5 mon, 3 tues, 3 wed, 5 thursday (yoga class thursday night) 4 friday, and just did 8 miles this morning and other than feeling a little sluggish wednesday morning, Ive felt great. Todays 8 miles felt really easy. I dont know whats going on, but I wish I did so I could maintain it!


I sometimes feel like this if I am low in iron. Otherwise maybe a low level viral infection of some sort ?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well..my Level 2 portfolio passed..just waiting on the theory exam results. Fingers crossed .

In other news my calf is still holding out on short runs of 8 - 10 miles so I will begin to increase the distance :thumbup1:.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes, welcome to the dark side egyptianreggae! 



kittih said:


> I sometimes feel like this if I am low in iron. Otherwise maybe a low level viral infection of some sort ?


Actually the low iron makes sense as I cant seem to get enough spinach lately, Im putting it on everything. Hmm....



Dogless said:


> Well..my Level 2 portfolio passed..just waiting on the theory exam results. Fingers crossed .
> 
> In other news my calf is still holding out on short runs of 8 - 10 miles so I will begin to increase the distance :thumbup1:.


Congratulations on the portfolio passing! 
I love that a 10 mile run is a short run for you  Great to hear the calf is holding up


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Ha ha! Just saw this on FB:

Slow runners make fast runners look good.
Youre welcome.

That would be me. The slow runner


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Yes, welcome to the dark side egyptianreggae!
> 
> Actually the low iron makes sense as I cant seem to get enough spinach lately, Im putting it on everything. Hmm....
> 
> ...


It's OK hubby says I lost my sense of normality and perspective long ago..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey Dogless, check this out!

The Roughest, Toughest Race in the World - The Atlantic


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dylan and I have entered min of 5 canicross races this year 

We have so much motivation belonging to a very active group. Run 1-2 times week with them Bout 5-7 miles.

First race is 8.2 miles in two weeks time.

Rest are similar to this

brutal 10 run. 
Brutal Run at Bagshot, 26 April CaniCross, part 1 fixed camera 01 - YouTube

Still not sure if I feel like a runner though. Im struggling with weight now dropped dress size but not happy with my weight. I can prob loose a further inch on each hip and that's it, got my grandmothers bloody hips which make me look wide :-(

Dylan










Us( teal runs loose and won't be competing with me) competing meaning aim to complete with us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

toffee44 said:


> Still not sure if I feel like a runner though. Im struggling with weight now dropped dress size but not happy with my weight. I can prob loose a further inch on each hip and that's it, got my grandmothers bloody hips which make me look wide :-(


I so know how you feel!

Ive completed 3 half marathons, I run 30 or more miles a week, and I still dont really feel like a runner! Its weird isnt it?

If youre running 10 mile races, youre definitely a runner in my book 
I know its a total cliche but its so true... Its not about how you look (though you look great to me), its how you feel. And I KNOW I feel better when Im running, Im just a nicer person in general


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Only i the pub's closing or something's chasing me


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Run? God no...... last time I ran properly was when dex took off after a deer, proper futile..... 2 years ago!!! Did look at the couch to 5k, then looked at all my runner collegues with their knee supports, limps, broken bits and ordered pizza instead.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Run? God no...... last time I ran properly was when dex took off after a deer, proper futile..... 2 years ago!!! Did look at the couch to 5k, then looked at all my runner collegues with their knee supports, limps, broken bits and ordered pizza instead.....


Its not running thats bad for your knees and joints, in fact some studies suggest the impact may offer increased protection from arthritis as it promotes more cartilage regeneration (kind of like how impact promotes bone density too).

That said, I do rotate my shoes frequently, watch my form, and practice yoga to keep my stabilizer muscles fit. Even with years of horseback riding and the related injuries, my joints feel great, and Im in better shape and have more energy than many women half my age


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Hey Dogless, check this out!
> 
> The Roughest, Toughest Race in the World - The Atlantic


Ooooohhhh worth a look; Leadville has always been billed as the toughestand I am interested in a really tough one at some point .


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Dogless said:


> Ooooohhhh worth a look; Leadville has always been billed as the toughestand I am interested in a really tough one at some point .


Hey, Tennessee is only a few hours away from us, youll have to come by and visit, and well come up and cheer you on!  I may even be able to do one loop, probably not within the time limit though


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just bought new shoes today  

Brooks cacadia 9. They look pretty lol. I was gait tested in shop etc I didn't just get them coz they look pretty. Going 5 miles in them tonight.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been running (as ever) but today I thought of this thread and thought why not catch up? Hope everyone is still enjoying their runs and feeling happy and healthy to start 2015 .

Today's run was a 20 miler in the Black Mountains; pretty challenging terrain, freezing fog and ice and the water in my drinking tube coming from my backpack kept freezing. Not a soul seen bar farmers on quads feeding their sheep .

A few photos - but not from on top of any mountains as the view was like this



Sun up





Through the woods..





Happy New Year Runners .


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm a bit broken. 

This plantar fasciitis is breaking me. Didn't run for 4 weeks.

So doing 4 small runs 3-5km a week and one 10km-16km. 

Have a brutal for 24th jan. Then gotta start training for he halves I have in March.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> I'm a bit broken.
> 
> This plantar fasciitis is breaking me. Didn't run for 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Be really bloody cautious; a friend's has pretty much turned chronic - horrible thing .

Anyway.hope the PF becomes a crappy memory and wishing you luck for the 24th .


----------

